# Do men prefer it when women wear makeup?



## Twodecades

Let me start by saying that this is a lighthearted post; I'm happily married and not looking for some nefarious motives behind my husband's opinion. I just want to hear some male perspectives. 

My husband claims that he thinks I look just as good without makeup as with. I don't. Trust me, I do NOT. If I wasn't trying to remain anonymous, I would post pics of before and after. Case in point, I had a coworker (I worked with kids) years ago tell me one day that she would watch my class for 5 minutes so that I could go put on some makeup, so I didn't scare the children; apparently, the color drains out of my face when I get tired and I look sickly. (She was a good friend, and we had one another's backs, do she wasn't being snarky.)

Perhaps my husband is unusual, perhaps he's stretching the truth in order to be kind, or perhaps all of our years together have blinded him to my looks. 🤣 I enjoy wearing makeup and feel better when I do (though sometimes I just don't feel like it). But I'm genuinely curious what men think about women wearing makeup, or if they think of it at all. 

I've heard it said that women wear makeup for other women. Men, what say you? Do you prefer a woman who is made up? What about if you're dating? Does it matter if you've known the woman or been married for a long time? Is there a limit to what kinds of makeup looks attractive, or do you have no idea what I'm talking about it? 😂

And while we're on the topic of appearance, my husband tells me to do whatever I like best with my hair, but he prefers it longer. He claims most men feel this way, and this has been my experience. Would you say that's how most men think? I've seen more than one guy be enamored with damaged, frizzy, long hair over short, healthy hair. Is this a guy thing, or is it just the men I socialize with? 

Thank you in advance for a peak inside the male mind.


----------



## Numb26

I am in the "No makeup" group


----------



## Mr.Married

I’m a 100 percent testosterone, oil field, red blooded, hot for women man and I’m in the NO MAKEUP camp..... but long hair is great for pulling when she does that arch in her back thing ❤


----------



## ccpowerslave

I like no makeup, but I also like if my wife puts on mascara or lipstick.

I can’t even remember the last time she wore lipstick it has been so long but mascara she will sometimes use, she has one out in the bathroom. It wouldn’t surprise me if the last time she wore lipstick was at our wedding.

She doesn’t use any other makeup.

The women I went out with before her also didn’t wear any that I could tell except for mascara and lipstick and not always.


----------



## Twodecades

Well, colored me surprised!! Thank you for your responses. Not what I was expecting. 🤣


----------



## maquiscat

Twodecades said:


> Let me start by saying that this is a lighthearted post; I'm happily married and not looking for some nefarious motives behind my husband's opinion. I just want to hear some male perspectives.
> 
> My husband claims that he thinks I look just as good without makeup as with. I don't. Trust me, I do NOT. If I wasn't trying to remain anonymous, I would post pics of before and after. Case in point, I had a coworker (I worked with kids) years ago tell me one day that she would watch my class for 5 minutes so that I could go put on some makeup, so I didn't scare the children; apparently, the color drains out of my face when I get tired and I look sickly. (She was a good friend, and we had one another's backs, do she wasn't being snarky.)
> 
> Perhaps my husband is unusual, perhaps he's stretching the truth in order to be kind, or perhaps all of our years together have blinded him to my looks. 🤣 I enjoy wearing makeup and feel better when I do (though sometimes I just don't feel like it). But I'm genuinely curious what men think about women wearing makeup, or if they think of it at all.
> 
> I've heard it said that women wear makeup for other women. Men, what say you? Do you prefer a woman who is made up? What about if you're dating? Does it matter if you've known the woman or been married for a long time? Is there a limit to what kinds of makeup looks attractive, or do you have no idea what I'm talking about it? 😂
> 
> And while we're on the topic of appearance, my husband tells me to do whatever I like best with my hair, but he prefers it longer. He claims most men feel this way, and this has been my experience. Would you say that's how most men think? I've seen more than one guy be enamored with damaged, frizzy, long hair over short, healthy hair. Is this a guy thing, or is it just the men I socialize with?
> 
> Thank you in advance for a peak inside the male mind.


As a male, while I can appreciate the difference between having make up on and not, make-up is not the end all be all of my beauty standards, especially if I am already enamored of the person themselves. with regards to the face, I find myself more physically attracted to certain features, although I'll be damned if I could put words forth to describe what it is. A certain set of eyes, or cheekbone structure, or a turn of the nose. I'm not sure. I tend more towards cute or kawaii than to beauty.

As to hair, I much prefer it long. I love playing with a woman's hair, especially while we're just doing Netflix and chill or any equivalent thereof.


----------



## bobert

Aside from special occasions, I prefer little to no makeup. And by "little" I mean so little that I don't even know it's there. My wife either puts nothing on her face or puts on a light colored mascara (brown? idk) if she hasn't had her eyelashes tinted (redhead). To me, even black mascara looks ridiculous on someone who doesn't have dark hair. 

For hair, I prefer it long. I'm not attracted to women with short hair at all. My wife's hair has always been nipple to buttcrack length, and I wouldn't want it any shorter (or any longer!).


----------



## ccpowerslave

Twodecades said:


> Well, colored me surprised!! Thank you for your responses. Not what I was expecting. 🤣


Note the woman needs to look good with no makeup. My mom looked like crap with no makeup with huge dark circles under her eyes (probably because of me). For her it was a big improvement.


----------



## Diana7

My husband isn't bothered about make up and I very rarely wear any. My son is the same, not bothered about it. 
My husband seems very happy with my short hair and when I have it cut always says how nice it looks.


----------



## DownButNotOut

Mark me down for the no makeup, longer hair camp.


----------



## Al_Bundy

I don't mind some but it shouldn't look like you're a burn victim trying to cover up scars


----------



## DudeInProgress

I suspect it’s largely a matter of whether or not she needs it…


----------



## karole

I feel naked without makeup. My husband is fine either way, but not me. I never leave the house without makeup on


----------



## Quad73

I like light makeup on women on special occasions, but day to day I'm not a fan at all, actually I find it a turn off. Last time I saw my wife in makeup was at someone's wedding a decade or more ago, and that's absolutely fine by me. 

As for hair, I definitely prefer long. But I challenged this preference lately, and found I do like some short hair cuts, like a pixie(?) cut I think it's called. It's cute. But when the sides start going vertical, or it gets into Jessica Fletcher / Liberace territory, I definitely get - deflated.

I think I recall a post here a while back where the H was in a very rocky marriage, and when his wife cut her hair it was the last straw, and he called it quits. Maybe it was a hypothetical, I don't recall. Either way, I think it's an indication of the importance to some or maybe most men. 

Difference, femininity, it's basically what makes the -opposite- sex attractive.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

I prefer no or little makeup. My wife only wears a little eye liner I think, and might break out eye shadow for a special occasion. Nothing else. I keep trying to tell my daughter that she doesn't need makeup. She does the whole 9 yards, foundation, all that jazz. All very tasteful, but I don't see the point. I'll take a natural look any day, but I suppose I wouldn't mind if my wife was set on wearing, her choice in the end.


----------



## heartsbeating

Twodecades said:


> My husband claims that he thinks I look just as good without makeup as with.


Your post gave me a laugh. Still, you need to trust him on this. Even if you don't think so yourself, trust that he does.

I'm not a man, but I do know my husband's take. Like you @Twodecades I wear makeup regularly when venturing outside. Full makeup, too. Yet not to be misunderstood as being caked-on. Typically foundation, blush, neutral eyeshadow, eyeliner, mascara, pale lipstick. To me it feels like completing my outfit. Also only takes me about 5minutes to whack it on. I bought into the illusion from an early age and it's stuck. If going out to dinner or somewhere, I might have a bit of fun with either brighter lipstick, or different eye makeup depending on what mood I'm in.

My husband will compliment when I wear makeup, and he likes the way I present. However, I also know that he doesn't like false eyelashes (which I don't wear), hair extensions (which I don't have), or fake-tan (which I don't use). And yet, my husband has stated that he prefers seeing me without makeup. Typically I don't wear any makeup when just at home, and he compliments my skin and features. And so while I think I scrub up okay with a lick of paint, I accept and trust the way he sees me. Okay, except maybe when I'm feeling unwell / hormonal whatever and dossing around the house and he expresses how attractive I am. The love goggles work in mysterious ways 

Oh and, he prefers me with longer hair.


----------



## bobert

DudeInProgress said:


> I suspect it’s largely a matter of whether or not she needs it…


Wouldn't matter for me... If I'm not attracted to her without makeup, I won't be attracted to her with it either.


----------



## SpinyNorman

Twodecades said:


> Well, colored me surprised!! Thank you for your responses. Not what I was expecting. 🤣


When we say we like women with nothing on...


----------



## RandomDude

Make up is like clothes, there's a time to dress up but also a time to just let loose.

In general at home I prefer no makeup, no oily sticky weird smelling product on my nose and lips. If we go out for a nice dinner, I prefer her to dress accordingly.


----------



## heartsbeating

I remember a woman, a bit buzzed, entered the restroom at a bar while I was in there and she complimented my appearance (wearing my usual attire of makeup and flowing dress) and in turn shared that she'd grown up a 'tom-boy' in both her interests, which she shared with me, and how she presented herself; and that continued with her saying that she ought to make more of an 'effort' with makeup / her appearance and that her husband had never seen her wearing makeup but she wouldn't know where to start. This led to a brief conversation about my wearing of makeup, and then to me suggesting that she doesn't need it as she is beautiful as she is, and to just embrace who she is. And that led to her telling me that I'd be stunning with or without makeup... followed by us sharing a hug in the restroom  and wishing each other well. Wine, am I right?


----------



## Cromer

My wife refuses to leave the house without making herself up. I personally don't care. I have to say that when she's been home after a few days off and we've been slobbing about, then puts on the makeup with some special clothing and makes her move when I walk in all sweaty from working the property, it's a turn on and I love it. She's making that effort for me! So ya, I love it when she "fixes" herself up and goes on the hunt for her man. I'm beginning to think that she has a thing for me walking into the house all sweaty after working the property all day.


----------



## heartsbeating

.


----------



## Mr.Married

heartsbeating said:


> Where's the eye-roll emoticon when ya need one!


I couldn’t help myself... it must be the cat ears 😉


----------



## hamadryad

When it's not excessive and tastefully applied, then it's great...Some women can't apply makeup to save themselves and look horrible....probably worse than if they didn't do anything at all...All that said, a beautiful woman won't need any help...

Almost no women look better with short hair vs long, IMO...maybe Halle Berry ? 

Smelling good is a bigger turn on for me than make up....i like to smell good myself and like the same...If you have the right smell(not heavy and strong, btw-but subtle and mesmerizing), that is an enormous asset...to me, anyway....I think a lot of women overlook this basic concept....I can't tell you how many times I have been standing next to a woman at the store or some other place, that smelled _really good_, and it drove me nuts...Stock WAY up.....


----------



## jlg07

bobert said:


> she hasn't had her eyelashes tinted (redhead).


Holy CRAP -- Bobert/Ladies PLEASE tell me this isn't a real thing! Dying your EYELASHES???

My wife almost never wears makeup other than mascara, and that only sometimes. She has beautiful skin, a beautiful natural color to her lips, so to me, no need for that at all. Yes, it's nice as a change of pace I guess on the rare occasion to get all dolled up, but I wouldn't like it all the time. There ARE women who do look beautiful in makeup, but I'd rather natural.
I will say this -- I DO like eyeliner on women. My wife doesn't use it -- she says she can't put it on in a straight line, so it would look like a Picasso.

As for hair length YES to longer hair. I think VERY few women have the face to pull off very short hair.
Funny story: I got the chicken pox as an adult -- probably the most ill I've ever felt -- like 105 fever. It was July, and like 90 degrees out and I had 4 blankets on an shivered so much I thought my pelvis would crack.
So, my FIL came over so my wife could go out. When she came back, she had cut MOST of her hair off -- to a boy-like length (probably shorter than mine at the time).
When I saw her, I said "please don't talk to me -- just close the door". NOT A FAN to say the least... She did it at my weakest!!! I KNOW she wouldn't have done that if I wasn't sick as a dog!


----------



## Marc878

Make up should enhance not cover up. My daughter was a Clinique girl while going to college. She and her mom love their cosmetics. They don’t wear a lot though.

i don’t really care about hair length as long as it’s stylish.


----------



## Galabar01

My wife looks good without makeup. For special occasions, she'll wear some. It looks nice, but not something I need to see often.


----------



## Cici1990

_hides all pictures of Cici from the time she had that pixie haircut and wore heavy makep_

I love a good (very) short cut on a woman. It can be striking and so much more stylish than just plain old long hair. It has personality and makes her stand out from the crowd. It can look very edgy or very chic. There are just many bad short cuts, looks that are too old fashioned or aging. But a good short cut can do wonders for a woman and I find it so much more interesting than long hair with no shape which sort of tends to drag the face downwards. Some long hair is cut and styled well but a lot of times the woman is just relying on the length while the condition and overall look are lacking. Then again I do not care about my sexual attraction to a woman and only say this from a straight female perspective of what I find more interesting to look at.

Most surveys online indicate men prefer little to no makeup on women. My husband likes the more dramatic makeup look, but well done and not cakey and clown like. Which is good because I love a dramatic eye and/or bold lip. Then again he also thinks super short hair is often sexy on a woman. Thank goodness because I shaved my hair once and that took a looonnnggg time to grow back.


----------



## Evinrude58

I prefer none it very little, hate the black eyeliner crap… like some mascara but am disgusted by the caterpillar things ladies wear now. I particularly hate thin eyebrows due to women obsessing over their eyebrows and over plucking them.
I don’t like it when a woman wears makeup so often that she has no sun on her face and therefore no color. 
That said, some ladies do look better with makeup. If it’s clown thickness I’m never liking it.

Also, I have a beautiful daughter. She got all “fixed up” for this stupid little Marcus Gras ball her school has in the spring and had a ton of makeup on, fake eye lashes, fancy evening gown, etc etc. I thought she looked awful and hardly recognized her. Of course I didn’t say so. But she is a very pretty girl without all that crap.

So put me in the no makeup group.
oh, and if you can’t touch their face without feeling like you just touched a wet oil painting— I’m grossed out.


----------



## Diana7

Cici1990 said:


> _hides all pictures of Cici from the time she had that pixie haircut and wore heavy makep_
> 
> I love a good (very) short cut on a woman. It can be striking and so much more stylish than just plain old long hair. It has personality and makes her stand out from the crowd. It can look very edgy or very chic. There are just many bad short cuts, looks that are too old fashioned or aging. But a good short cut can do wonders for a woman and I find it so much more interesting than long hair with no shape which sort of tends to drag the face downwards. Some long hair is cut and styled well but a lot of times the woman is just relying on the length while the condition and overall look are lacking. Then again I do not care about my sexual attraction to a woman and only say this from a straight female perspective of what I find more interesting to look at.
> 
> Most surveys online indicate men prefer little to no makeup on women. My husband likes the more dramatic makeup look, but well done and not cakey and clown like. Which is good because I love a dramatic eye and/or bold lip. Then again he also thinks super short hair is often sexy on a woman. Thank goodness because I shaved my hair once and that took a looonnnggg time to grow back.


I too think a good short hair cut can look really great. The common long hair of many women, parted in the middle with no fringe can look flat and dull. 
Having said that nearly all the women in my family have ling curly hair which looks lovely.


----------



## Diana7

jlg07 said:


> Holy CRAP -- Bobert/Ladies PLEASE tell me this isn't a real thing! Dying your EYELASHES???
> 
> My wife almost never wears makeup other than mascara, and that only sometimes. She has beautiful skin, a beautiful natural color to her lips, so to me, no need for that at all. Yes, it's nice as a change of pace I guess on the rare occasion to get all dolled up, but I wouldn't like it all the time. There ARE women who do look beautiful in makeup, but I'd rather natural.
> I will say this -- I DO like eyeliner on women. My wife doesn't use it -- she says she can't put it on in a straight line, so it would look like a Picasso.
> 
> As for hair length YES to longer hair. I think VERY few women have the face to pull off very short hair.
> Funny story: I got the chicken pox as an adult -- probably the most ill I've ever felt -- like 105 fever. It was July, and like 90 degrees out and I had 4 blankets on an shivered so much I thought my pelvis would crack.
> So, my FIL came over so my wife could go out. When she came back, she had cut MOST of her hair off -- to a boy-like length (probably shorter than mine at the time).
> When I saw her, I said "please don't talk to me -- just close the door". NOT A FAN to say the least... She did it at my weakest!!! I KNOW she wouldn't have done that if I wasn't sick as a dog!


Yes a good skin is important. Almost all the women on my mum's side of the family had/ have amazing skin. Two of her sisters who lived to be 80's and 90's still had amazing skin with few wrinkles when they died, and many of the next generation, my cousins now in their 60's and 70's, have the same lovely skin. Interestly none of them wore or wear make up. 
One of the reasons I don't wear make up is because I don't want to put a lot of chemicals on my face. I just can't see how it's good for you. Plus the removal of it every day must stretch the skin to some extent? 

The thought if never being able to go outside the door without make up seems a bit sad to me. I wish more women could like themselves as they are naturally.


----------



## BIL310

I don't. I more attracted to women who wear very little makeup and are naturally attractive.

My sister in law wears a lot of makeup and actually looks like a boy without it. Not for me.

And don't get me started on cosmetic surgery. Why these women think they look better with stupid bloated lips, and botox making their face react like you've just asked them the square root of 73829 I'll never know.


----------



## rockon

I've noticed the fake eye lashes are back in style. They are repulsive to me.


----------



## As'laDain

I prefer no makeup. 

That said, I'll probably get all dolled up at some point with makeup, cuz why not? I'll try anything once!

But seriously, I typically don't see how makeup helps. Besides maybe covering a blemish? But even then, blemishes don't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## As'laDain

rockon said:


> I've noticed the fake eye lashes are back in style. They are repulsive to me.
> 
> View attachment 79989


I'm not repulsed by them, they just do nothing for me. Makeup in general does nothing for me. 

To me, makeup is best left for festive occasions where someone is trying to NOT look like themselves.


----------



## syhoybenden

When it's a little something subtle like to hide a zit, well yeah, maybe.
But the full blown War Paint? Oh God No.


----------



## bobert

rockon said:


> I've noticed the fake eye lashes are back in style. They are repulsive to me.
> 
> View attachment 79989


I cannot stand fake lashes. 

My daughter is in dance and for recitals she wears a full face of caked on makeup and fake lashes... I absolutely hate it. I let her do it, but I've put my foot down to several of the [stripper-worthy] costumes.


----------



## bobert

jlg07 said:


> Holy CRAP -- Bobert/Ladies PLEASE tell me this isn't a real thing! Dying your EYELASHES???


Some of the things women do to their body are insane...


----------



## jsmart

Definitely in the no makeup camp. Light make up is ok for special occasions. I definitely prefer long hair. To me very few women can pull off short hair and the ones that can look even more attractive when their hair was long.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Wife used to but i never liked the mascara and eye liner. It made her blue eyes seem darker. Now she does not her eyes are brighter. 

Her lips used to drive me wild when she would use darker red💄and gloss it with carmex. Now she uses tinted Burts Bees chapstick and im good with that. Dont want other guys fantasizing about her lips/smile.

Do not care for other makeup. Eyeshadow...No. Rouge... No
I could usually tell when a woman was on her cycle by the way her makeup looked on her skin. Dont know if maybe more oil on skin making it look more painted on or the woman was just self-concience and applied more than needed. Like trying to hide behind the mask.

I finally convinced my wife she was beautiful and there was no need to change God's beauty. That i did not care for all the makeup and she was beautiful with out it. Now she feels like she has been freed from it all. She does skin care though, usually alvacado oil.


----------



## Diana7

BIL310 said:


> I don't. I more attracted to women who wear very little makeup and are naturally attractive.
> 
> My sister in law wears a lot of makeup and actually looks like a boy without it. Not for me.
> 
> And don't get me started on cosmetic surgery. Why these women think they look better with stupid bloated lips, and botox making their face react like you've just asked them the square root of 73829 I'll never know.


Oh my goodness, those AWFUL lips.😲 Why do they think they look remotely good with them.


----------



## Diana7

jsmart said:


> Definitely in the no makeup camp. Light make up is ok for special occasions. I definitely prefer long hair. To me very few women can pull off short hair and the ones that can look even more attractive when their hair was long.


Older ladies rarely suit long hair. However they can look really good with a short cut. 
I think of Judy Dench. Always loved her hair cut.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

As with a lot of things, in different situations yes, mostly no, but when I was single it was yes, a potential had to be well made up, attractively done. Any official dates, same, but with knowledge of the lingerie she had on underneath as well.


----------



## Blondilocks

My husband never cared about hair - long, short, in between nor the color. He didn't care if I wore makeup or not - he definitely preferred to not kiss me while I was wearing lipstick. He said it felt waxy.

I love makeup - the look (polished), the smell and the feel. Nothing outrageous, though. Without makeup, I would look as though I have no eye brows and my lashes would be invisible.


----------



## Twodecades

bobert said:


> Wouldn't matter for me... If I'm not attracted to her without makeup, I won't be attracted to her with it either.


This is VERY enlightening. Do you think most men think this way? If so, I don't know that many women do. 



Marc878 said:


> Make up should enhance not cover up.


Great point. I really enjoy doing my makeup (it's like painting, which is also a hobby), but if a woman takes a looooooong time to do it every day, you'd have to wonder if she's wearing so much that she's trying to be a different person. That she's trying to compensate for a lack of something on the inside.


----------



## Twodecades

Thank you so much for the feedback, everyone! Some great and insightful comments! 😊


----------



## DownButNotOut

Keep in mind, too that this is one of those lose-lose questions if you ask your husband. He'll rarely give his truthful opinion.

Makeup and hair are in the same category as "Does this dress make me look fat".

The only winning answer is a non-answer.

Anonymous internet men can give their honest opinion without having to deal with the fallout.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Diana7 said:


> Oh my goodness, those AWFUL lips.😲 Why do they think they look remotely good with them.


Right! Those monkey lips. Looks like they are having an alergic reaction and need Benadryl.


----------



## Divinely Favored

DownButNotOut said:


> Keep in mind, too that this is one of those lose-lose questions if you ask your husband. He'll rarely give his truthful opinion.
> 
> Makeup and hair are in the same category as "Does this dress make me look fat".
> 
> The only winning answer is a non-answer.
> 
> Anonymous internet men can give their honest opinion without having to deal with the fallout.


Not at all. If my wife asks i am gonna tell her. She is usually more concience about clothes being inappropriate to wear in public so she usually comes to me to ask if i think it looks good or no. If you love someone you will give an honest answer. To me it would hurt more for someone that is supposed to have my back, to allow me to look like an idiot when they had the chance to prevent it.


----------



## DownButNotOut

Divinely Favored said:


> Not at all. If my wife asks i am gonna tell her. She is usually more concience about clothes being inappropriate to wear in public so she usually comes to me to ask if i think it looks good or no. If you love someone you will give an honest answer. To me it would hurt more for someone that is supposed to have my back, to allow me to look like an idiot when they had the chance to prevent it.


I'm not talking about a "How do I look?" question. Those are easy. The others are where the minefield lies. That's why so many stand-up acts do bits on them.

"Does this dress make me look fat?"
"No, those extra 20lbs make you look fat"
I can see how that would go over well.

"Do you like me made up?"
"Yes"
"You mean I'm ugly without makeup?"
...... sigh

"Do you like me made up?"
"No"
"What's wrong with my makeup??? You think I'm ugly!"
..... sigh


----------



## bobert

Twodecades said:


> This is VERY enlightening. Do you think most men think this way? If so, I don't know that many women do.


I'm not sure if most men think that way, but I do know that men don't notice nearly as much as women do.


----------



## Twodecades

bobert said:


> I'm not sure if most men think that way, but I do know that men don't notice nearly as much as women do.


Interesting. And my response above was poorly worded: I don't think women necessarily realize that if a man is not attracted to them with makeup, he won't be without. I think some younger women see it as a "hook," kind of like the attention-grabber you may have been told to add into your papers in high school.


----------



## Divinely Favored

DownButNotOut said:


> I'm not talking about a "How do I look?" question. Those are easy. The others are where the minefield lies. That's why so many stand-up acts do bits on them.
> 
> "Does this dress make me look fat?"
> "No, those extra 20lbs make you look fat"
> I can see how that would go over well.
> 
> "Do you like me made up?"
> "Yes"
> "You mean I'm ugly without makeup?"
> ...... sigh
> 
> "Do you like me made up?"
> "No"
> "What's wrong with my makeup??? You think I'm ugly!"
> ..... sigh


No that dress does not look good.

Do not care for makeup so the last answer is "I like you uncovered, not hiding behind a mask"


----------



## Gabriel

I like some basic makeup, but not heavy makeup. When I see a woman WAY made up, it kind of turns me off. 

I do love me long, thick eyelashes though, so whatever women do to make those happen is a-okay in my book.


----------



## jsmart

Diana7 said:


> Older ladies rarely suit long hair. However they can look really good with a short cut.
> I think of Judy Dench. Always loved her hair cut.


For older women, who may have thinning hair, I agree. But If her hair is still thick enough, having the hair to at least mid neckline looks better. At least to me. Not saying a woman who has really short hair like, Dench can’t be attractive but that just my taste.


----------



## kag123

I'm glad and very relieved to see most here dont care about makeup. I somehow missed the memo as a woman and never learned how to own or even properly apply makeup. As a result I usually wear none because every time I have tried I feel like I look like a 3rd grader did it? I've even tried watching youtube videos and it all still seems to fly over my head. I'm mid-30s now too so the more I try to use makeup, the more I think it just looks cakey and gross on me. 

I'm always behind the times on trends, too. Recently I learned about microblading eyebrows and my first thought was omg we have to worry about eyebrows now?? It was like one of those things that never even crossed my radar to think about before. 

Then the fake eyelashes and I'm sitting in the store going omg, my normal eyelashes aren't good enough now? 

It's just a lot and I walk into a store like Ulta or Sephora and it's all bright lights, a thousand little aisles of products, smells of a thousand perfumes and 2837475 women asking me if I need help. Yes, where is the exit door, because I need to leave this place immediately. 

I do wish I knew how to use it properly and I would say my "style" is usually professional or preppy. I like how some of the other women I work with who are much more stylish than me dress and do their hair/makeup. I am always feeling like a hot mess. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7

jsmart said:


> For older women, who may have thinning hair, I agree. But If her hair is still thick enough, having the hair to at least mid neckline looks better. At least to me. Not saying a woman who has really short hair like, Dench can’t be attractive but that just my taste.


I just think her hair is great. Of course she is an old lady now.


----------



## Diana7

kag123 said:


> I'm glad and very relieved to see most here dont care about makeup. I somehow missed the memo as a woman and never learned how to own or even properly apply makeup. As a result I usually wear none because every time I have tried I feel like I look like a 3rd grader did it? I've even tried watching youtube videos and it all still seems to fly over my head. I'm mid-30s now too so the more I try to use makeup, the more I think it just looks cakey and gross on me.
> 
> I'm always behind the times on trends, too. Recently I learned about microblading eyebrows and my first thought was omg we have to worry about eyebrows now?? It was like one of those things that never even crossed my radar to think about before.
> 
> Then the fake eyelashes and I'm sitting in the store going omg, my normal eyelashes aren't good enough now?
> 
> It's just a lot and I walk into a store like Ulta or Sephora and it's all bright lights, a thousand little aisles of products, smells of a thousand perfumes and 2837475 women asking me if I need help. Yes, where is the exit door, because I need to leave this place immediately.
> 
> I do wish I knew how to use it properly and I would say my "style" is usually professional or preppy. I like how some of the other women I work with who are much more stylish than me dress and do their hair/makeup. I am always feeling like a hot mess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Just ignore all the 'must have' trends, I do. They come and go anyway and most aren't needed. Be yourself.


----------



## Rob_1

I really, really dislike when my wife puts makeup on. To me me it detracts from her natural beauty. For certain occasions a subtle light application is OK to me. I think that women are they own worse critics. Whatever it is, my experience is that women have a skewed view of themselves in general. They see themselves completely different, and see the worse in their mind; which of course is not true. That's why when men are ask how that new pair of pants look, it's always a two edge sword, we men can't win with that one.


----------



## jlg07

Cici1990 said:


> Thank goodness because I shaved my hair once and that took a looonnnggg time to grow back.


OK, I've figured it out -- CICI you are really Brittney Spears!???? 

Did your H completely freak out when you did that?


----------



## ccpowerslave

Diana7 said:


> Older ladies rarely suit long hair. However they can look really good with a short cut.
> I think of Judy Dench. Always loved her hair cut.


Actually this is a good point.

My mom is pretty interested in fashion and always has been. She used to spend hours shopping for clothes, shoes, bags, etc… like the stereotype of women shoppers. She would clip things out of fashion magazines and occasionally get her hair done to match something she saw including short cuts.

I never thought the short cuts looked very good on her until she was maybe 55 or so. I get why she did it, she could change her hair a lot and she did with cuts, colors, all kinds of ways to change it.

I dunno I am a simple man I think long hair = woman, short hair = man.


----------



## LATERILUS79

I don’t really have a preference. I guess I like makeup when it fits the occasion. If my wife and I are getting dressed up to go out, makeup looks “fitting” for our evening. I like it when she uses specific colors to match what she is wearing. It sorta looks like an extension of her clothes. Other than that, I’m cool with no makeup. My wife is extremely beautiful at all times as far as I am concerned.


at The end of the day when the clothes come off, I really don’t care about makeup. That isn’t what I’m paying attention to, and I’ve never seen makeup on boobs, butt and vagina. Maybe some gals do, hell if I know. No need for makeup enhancements there!


----------



## Cici1990

jlg07 said:


> OK, I've figured it out -- CICI you are really Brittney Spears!????
> 
> Did your H completely freak out when you did that?


uh oh, I’ve blown my cover!

Really though, I am lucky in that I did not shave my head under that sort of emotional duress or with paparazzi recording the whole event.

My husband didn’t freak out at all. I’ve had many different hairstyles over the years and he’s used to be making dramatic changes out of the blue. I sort of freaked at first and he had to talk me off the ledge. He thought it was really hot. I think he was more attracted to the confidence and the balls that he felt it took for me to walk out of the house and hold my head high. I admit I didn’t feel 100% confident about it at first and he sort of had to coax me out into public. But once I did get out there with the buzzed hair I DID feel super confident. I just needed him to hold my hand on the first few public outings. His opinion is that whatever hairstyle makes a woman feel confident and sexy is what he finds sexy. If I didn’t like very long hair and I didn’t feel that it made me look my best then he wouldn’t want me to keep it long for his sake because he’d know that I didn’t feel 100% attractive. Granted, he wouldn’t be happy if I came home with a little old lady perm or something, I don’t think. Like everyone, he has certain preferences that sort of do it for him more than others and sometimes I will wear my hair in those ways especially for him. He loves bangs and I hate styling bangs but sometimes I’ll wear heavy bangs for a while because he finds that especially hot.

I did ramp up the makeup when my hair was super short and he LOVES dramatic makeup. My hair is longer now and I still wear makeup every day when I go to work or go out and about. It’s not dramatic on a daily basis but it’s also not that barely there “no makeup makeup look.” I definitely love my bold lipstick, eyeshadow, and eyeliner, but I’m not a fan of the heavy contour, thick eyebrows, false lashes, or lip injections.


----------



## Cici1990

LATERILUS79 said:


> I don’t really have a preference. I guess I like makeup when it fits the occasion. If my wife and I are getting dressed up to go out, makeup looks “fitting” for our evening. I like it when she uses specific colors to match what she is wearing. It sorta looks like an extension of her clothes. Other than that, I’m cool with no makeup. My wife is extremely beautiful at all times as far as I am concerned.
> 
> 
> at The end of the day when the clothes come off, I really don’t care about makeup. That isn’t what I’m paying attention to, and I’ve never seen makeup on boobs, butt and vagina. Maybe some gals do, hell if I know. No need for makeup enhancements there!


They use makeup on private areas in some professional pornos. Understandable. Have you seen some of the zits on people’s butts?

More surprisingly is that actual makeup for women’s crotches does exist and some people actually use it.


----------



## Twodecades

jlg07 said:


> Did your H completely freak out when you did that?


I don't understand what you're referring to. Did I miss something??


----------



## bobert

Twodecades said:


> I don't understand what you're referring to. Did I miss something??


He was quoting Cici. I'm guessing you have her on ignore now.


----------



## Twodecades

bobert said:


> He was quoting Cici. I'm guessing you have her on ignore now.


Yes. I think the attention she's getting on here is toxic for her recovery.


----------



## Enigma32

I think a girl who knows how to do makeup really well can work wonders and make herself look really good. My problem is, it's all fake. That's not really what she looks like. As a result, I kinda lose attraction. So personally, I prefer a woman without makeup since at least she's real.

Different hair styles can look good on different women but I usually prefer a little longer. No boyish, really short styles AT ALL.


----------



## LATERILUS79

Enigma32 said:


> I think a girl who knows how to do makeup really well can work wonders and make herself look really good. My problem is, it's all fake. That's now really what she looks like. As a result, I kinda lose attraction. So personally, I prefer a woman without makeup since at least she's real.
> 
> Different hair styles can look good on different women but I usually prefer a little longer. No boyish, really short styles AT ALL.


yes, when someone uses makeup to hide their “real” face, it’s annoying. It’s like you’ve been duped.

using makeup to accent a naturally beautiful face is pretty cool though.


----------



## ABHale

I could care less if a woman wears makeup or not, they are still beautiful without it.


----------



## samyeagar

I have only seen my wife in makeup one time, and that was on our wedding day, and even then, it was minimal. I am quite fond of how she looks.


----------



## TXTrini

heartsbeating said:


> Your post gave me a laugh. Still, you need to trust him on this. Even if you don't think so yourself, trust that he does.
> 
> I'm not a man, but I do know my husband's take. Like you @Twodecades I wear makeup regularly when venturing outside. Full makeup, too. Yet not to be misunderstood as being caked-on. Typically foundation, blush, neutral eyeshadow, eyeliner, mascara, pale lipstick. To me it feels like completing my outfit. Also only takes me about 5minutes to whack it on. I bought into the illusion from an early age and it's stuck. If going out to dinner or somewhere, I might have a bit of fun with either brighter lipstick, or different eye makeup depending on what mood I'm in.
> 
> My husband will compliment when I wear makeup, and he likes the way I present. However, I also know that he doesn't like false eyelashes (which I don't wear), hair extensions (which I don't have), or fake-tan (which I don't use). And yet, my husband has stated that he prefers seeing me without makeup. Typically I don't wear any makeup when just at home, and he compliments my skin and features. And so while I think I scrub up okay with a lick of paint, I accept and trust the way he sees me. Okay, except maybe when I'm feeling unwell / hormonal whatever and dossing around the house and he expresses how attractive I am. The love goggles work in mysterious ways
> 
> Oh and, he prefers me with longer hair.


I love makeup, but my view is similar to yours. I think of it as an accessory to complete whatever outfit I'm wearing, appropriate to the occasion. I love everything from the "natural" look to dramatic, including pops of color with sparkly eyeshadow, depending on my mood. 

My bf prefers less dramatic looks on me but appreciates all of my looks. He's also a fan of at least shoulder-length hair. I've had every haircut from short to waist length, but I prefer longer hair on me because of my hair texture (thick, naturally very wavy-curly)


hamadryad said:


> Smelling good is a bigger turn on for me than make up....i like to smell good myself and like the same...If you have the right smell(not heavy and strong, btw-but subtle and mesmerizing), that is an enormous asset...to me, anyway....I think a lot of women overlook this basic concept....I can't tell you how many times I have been standing next to a woman at the store or some other place, that smelled _really good_, and it drove me nuts...Stock WAY up.....


This is interesting. I'm on the hunt for a perfume that doesn't give me migraines, my bf shares your thought process.


Blondilocks said:


> My husband never cared about hair - long, short, in between nor the color. He didn't care if I wore makeup or not - he definitely preferred to not kiss me while I was wearing lipstick. He said it felt waxy.
> 
> I love makeup - the look (polished), the smell and the feel. Nothing outrageous, though. Without makeup, I would look as though I have no eye brows and my lashes would be invisible.


I love the polished look also. I'm very particular about what products I use, b/c I have sensitive skin. Have you tried eyebrow/ls serums? I recently started using one and it regrew a patch of eyebrow that fell out before going on thyroid meds.



bobert said:


> I'm not sure if most men think that way, but I do know that men don't notice nearly as much as women do.


I think most men don't know when women are wearing natural look makeup. You'd be surprised how much effort is required to give the impression of wearing nothing.


----------



## karole

I guess I am the odd one out. I just can't imagine never wearing any makeup. I have fair skin and light hair, so my eyelashes and eyebrows are also light. I look sickly without some makeup on. My husband has never really commented one way or the other if he prefers me with or without makeup; however, to be honest, it is my decision. It makes me feel better to wear it. I don't tell him how to cut his hair or complain about whether he wears a beard or not. He has always had a close beard and I do prefer him with it, but if he should shave it off, that is his decision, not mine.


----------



## Twodecades

DownButNotOut said:


> Keep in mind, too that this is one of those lose-lose questions if you ask your husband. He'll rarely give his truthful opinion.
> 
> Makeup and hair are in the same category as "Does this dress make me look fat".
> 
> The only winning answer is a non-answer.
> 
> Anonymous internet men can give their honest opinion without having to deal with the fallout.





Rob_1 said:


> I really, really dislike when my wife puts makeup on. To me me it detracts from her natural beauty. For certain occasions a subtle light application is OK to me. I think that women are they own worse critics. Whatever it is, my experience is that women have a skewed view of themselves in general. They see themselves completely different, and see the worse in their mind; which of course is not true. That's why when men are ask how that new pair of pants look, it's always a two edge sword, we men can't win with that one.


My husband will not answer these types of questions. He calls them "traps." He usually answers, "This is a trap. And I make it a habit to never knowingly step into a trap. I love you, though." 🤣😂😂


----------



## jlg07

Twodecades said:


> I don't understand what you're referring to. Did I miss something??


Yeah, Cici shaving her head!


----------



## Mybabysgotit

Twodecades said:


> Let me start by saying that this is a lighthearted post; I'm happily married and not looking for some nefarious motives behind my husband's opinion. I just want to hear some male perspectives.
> 
> My husband claims that he thinks I look just as good without makeup as with. I don't. Trust me, I do NOT. If I wasn't trying to remain anonymous, I would post pics of before and after. Case in point, I had a coworker (I worked with kids) years ago tell me one day that she would watch my class for 5 minutes so that I could go put on some makeup, so I didn't scare the children; apparently, the color drains out of my face when I get tired and I look sickly. (She was a good friend, and we had one another's backs, do she wasn't being snarky.)
> 
> Perhaps my husband is unusual, perhaps he's stretching the truth in order to be kind, or perhaps all of our years together have blinded him to my looks. 🤣 I enjoy wearing makeup and feel better when I do (though sometimes I just don't feel like it). But I'm genuinely curious what men think about women wearing makeup, or if they think of it at all.
> 
> I've heard it said that women wear makeup for other women. Men, what say you? Do you prefer a woman who is made up? What about if you're dating? Does it matter if you've known the woman or been married for a long time? Is there a limit to what kinds of makeup looks attractive, or do you have no idea what I'm talking about it? 😂
> 
> And while we're on the topic of appearance, my husband tells me to do whatever I like best with my hair, but he prefers it longer. He claims most men feel this way, and this has been my experience. Would you say that's how most men think? I've seen more than one guy be enamored with damaged, frizzy, long hair over short, healthy hair. Is this a guy thing, or is it just the men I socialize with?
> 
> Thank you in advance for a peak inside the male mind.


I can honestly say my wife looks better without makeup. With makeup, she can look clownish of sorts, but she's got really great features so doesn't need it at all. She doesn't believe me when I tell her that. For me, I like a woman who I can wake up next to without being scared; i've had my share of those and it's never good.


----------



## Twodecades

jlg07 said:


> Yeah, Cici shaving her head!


But in all seriousness, this is kind of like those, "Don't Feed the Wildlife" signs. It may _seem_ kind, but it isn't good for them. It reinforces bad behavior patterns.


----------



## leftfield

My preference is no make up and long hair. Add, one more man to that category.

When my wife and I are getting done up for a night out, that is the time I would like her to put on some make up and get done up to the 9's. Otherwise, I prefer no make up. If I have to tell a woman to go scrub her face so I can actually kiss the skin, then it is a problem.

Funny story about make up. I still remember telling my first girlfriend (back in my teen years) to go scrub her face, because I wanted to see what she looked like without it.

The edit was to fix writing issues.


----------



## Young at Heart

Twodecades said:


> .... I just want to hear some male perspectives.
> 
> My husband claims that he thinks I look just as good without makeup as with. .....
> 
> ....I enjoy wearing makeup and feel better when I do (though sometimes I just don't feel like it). But I'm genuinely curious what men think about women wearing makeup, or if they think of it at all.
> 
> ...... Men, what say you? Do you prefer a woman who is made up? What about if you're dating? Does it matter if you've known the woman or been married for a long time? Is there a limit to what kinds of makeup looks attractive, or do you have no idea what I'm talking about it? 😂
> 
> And while we're on the topic of appearance, my husband tells me to do whatever I like best with my hair, but he prefers it longer. He claims most men feel this way, and this has been my experience. Would you say that's how most men think? I've seen more than one guy be enamored with damaged, frizzy, long hair over short, healthy hair. Is this a guy thing, or is it just the men I socialize with?
> 
> Thank you in advance for a peak inside the male mind.


First of all there is an incredible bell-shaped distribution curve on make-up that women wear. "Wearing make-up can go from a clear or light lipstick to heavy eye liner put on with the back of a spoon.

My wife wears very little make-up and I am comfortable with that, because it is the woman that I love, not the make-up.

Now make-up can be used as a sexual tease and as a way to flirt. A man's biggest sex organ is between his ears not his legs. Visual stimulation can be great flirting. For example, most men has seen a woman's sex flush on her face, throat, and chest. Seeing that can be a real turn-on. Blusher on one's cheeks can mimic a sex flush. 

Similarly, bright colored lip stick can immediately draw my visual attention to a woman's lips. That in turn can make me think about what it would be to kiss her. One of the most intense mental images I have is a woman's bright red lips giving a B.J.

Eye shadow and extended eye lashes, during a flirting session can make one want to get closer to look into those flirting eyes.

Part of what you need to think about with her husband is "conditioned response." Think of him as Pavlov's dog and you as Pavlov (or read BF Skinner). If you H associates a certain visual stimulus (say sex flush) with feeling really good, that is something you can build upon. Help him make the mental connection between your make-up and his sexual happiness. Make the connection between make-up, flirting, and sexual happiness obvious to him. Have him understand that when you use certain make-up, it means you are flirting with him and want to have sex with him.

Some of us guys have been inadvertently "conditioned" by women, porn, past experiences to mentally connect some make-up with sex and sexual flirting. Others may need the help of a good woman who wants to find another method of getting our largest sex organ visually stimulated.

Really, good sex should be playful, exploratory, relaxed and fun. Good luck and go play with your H.

P.S. Long hair on women is something that I have a love hate relationship with. When first dating my wife she had really long hair. I loved it, but when we made love, it really got in the way of everything and seemed to always end up in my mouth. Long hair is fun to look at, but shorter hair is more fun to play with. Some girlfriends have had pixie cut hair styles and been so cute, when they flirted. Again, find out what he likes by talking to him and then figure out how to work it into flirting with him and arousing him.


----------



## ConanHub

Twodecades said:


> Let me start by saying that this is a lighthearted post; I'm happily married and not looking for some nefarious motives behind my husband's opinion. I just want to hear some male perspectives.
> 
> My husband claims that he thinks I look just as good without makeup as with. I don't. Trust me, I do NOT. If I wasn't trying to remain anonymous, I would post pics of before and after. Case in point, I had a coworker (I worked with kids) years ago tell me one day that she would watch my class for 5 minutes so that I could go put on some makeup, so I didn't scare the children; apparently, the color drains out of my face when I get tired and I look sickly. (She was a good friend, and we had one another's backs, do she wasn't being snarky.)
> 
> Perhaps my husband is unusual, perhaps he's stretching the truth in order to be kind, or perhaps all of our years together have blinded him to my looks. 🤣 I enjoy wearing makeup and feel better when I do (though sometimes I just don't feel like it). But I'm genuinely curious what men think about women wearing makeup, or if they think of it at all.
> 
> I've heard it said that women wear makeup for other women. Men, what say you? Do you prefer a woman who is made up? What about if you're dating? Does it matter if you've known the woman or been married for a long time? Is there a limit to what kinds of makeup looks attractive, or do you have no idea what I'm talking about it? 😂
> 
> And while we're on the topic of appearance, my husband tells me to do whatever I like best with my hair, but he prefers it longer. He claims most men feel this way, and this has been my experience. Would you say that's how most men think? I've seen more than one guy be enamored with damaged, frizzy, long hair over short, healthy hair. Is this a guy thing, or is it just the men I socialize with?
> 
> Thank you in advance for a peak inside the male mind.


I'm indifferent about makeup. I love women with or without.

I'm also a bit of a long hair lover. It t can actually turn me on.😋


----------



## karole

TXTrini said:


> I love makeup, but my view is similar to yours. I think of it as an accessory to complete whatever outfit I'm wearing, appropriate to the occasion. I love everything from the "natural" look to dramatic, including pops of color with sparkly eyeshadow, depending on my mood.
> 
> My bf prefers less dramatic looks on me but appreciates all of my looks. He's also a fan of at least shoulder-length hair. I've had every haircut from short to waist length, but I prefer longer hair on me because of my hair texture (thick, naturally very wavy-curly)
> 
> This is interesting. I'm on the hunt for a perfume that doesn't give me migraines, my bf shares your thought process.
> 
> I love the polished look also. I'm very particular about what products I use, b/c I have sensitive skin. Have you tried eyebrow/ls serums? I recently started using one and it regrew a patch of eyebrow that fell out before going on thyroid meds.
> 
> 
> I think most men don't know when women are wearing natural look makeup. You'd be surprised how much effort is required to give the impression of wearing nothing.


TT, what serum did you use for your eyebrows? Since developing thyroid disease, mine are so very thin. I've been using Latisse on them, but it really isn't helping. Did wonders for my eyelashes, but not so much for my eyebrows. Lots of people have suggested getting my eyebrows tattooed on. I know a couple people that have gone the tattooed route and theirs look fine, but I'm hesitant to do that.


----------



## QuietRiot

karole said:


> TT, what serum did you use for your eyebrows? Since developing thyroid disease, mine are so very thin. I've been using Latisse on them, but it really isn't helping. Did wonders for my eyelashes, but not so much for my eyebrows. Lots of people have suggested getting my eyebrows tattooed on. I know a couple people that have gone the tattooed route and theirs look fine, but I'm hesitant to do that.


Ive used Grande serum for lashes and brows and it seems to work better for me than Latisse. Weirdly. I heard the tattoos fade quickly on eyebrows… I don’t know if that’s true.


----------



## Numb26

This is what I see when I notice a woman wearing a lot of makeup....


----------



## Cici1990

Numb26 said:


> This is what I see when I notice a woman wearing a lot of makeup....
> 
> View attachment 80022


Short hair too. Gross! Mimi’s a double turn off!!!

(her mumus were great though)


----------



## karole

QuietRiot said:


> Ive used Grande serum for lashes and brows and it seems to work better for me than Latisse. Weirdly. I heard the tattoos fade quickly on eyebrows… I don’t know if that’s true.


Is Grande prescription?


----------



## Cici1990

QuietRiot said:


> Ive used Grande serum for lashes and brows and it seems to work better for me than Latisse. Weirdly. I heard the tattoos fade quickly on eyebrows… I don’t know if that’s true.


A co-worker has tattooed eyebrows (and eyeliner) that are very dark, practically black. She gets them touched up yearly and it becomes very obvious when it’s touch up time because they look obviously faded.


----------



## QuietRiot

karole said:


> Is Grande prescription?


No it’s sold on Amazon and they have a website and I think through places like Sephora. 🙂


----------



## heartsbeating

Divinely Favored said:


> Do not care for other makeup. Eyeshadow...No. Rouge... No
> I could usually tell when a woman was on her cycle by the way her makeup looked on her skin. Dont know if maybe more oil on skin making it look more painted on or the woman was just self-concience and applied more than needed. Like trying to hide behind the mask.


I find this interesting because there was one male colleague who I worked with years ago, who seemed to know when I was hormonal. It was a large corporate, and I had good rapport with the in-house catering team which he was part of. Early on, he offered to make me a hot drink and I said that I'd love a hot chocolate. Although he'd make me coffee other times, it seemed almost without fail that once a month he'd just know and bring me a hot chocolate. And no, I wasn't going around clawing people. I can get quite wiped-out and so maybe I looked more pale than usual.



karole said:


> I guess I am the odd one out. I just can't imagine never wearing any makeup. I have fair skin and light hair, so my eyelashes and eyebrows are also light. I look sickly without some makeup on. My husband has never really commented one way or the other if he prefers me with or without makeup; however, to be honest, it is my decision. It makes me feel better to wear it. I don't tell him how to cut his hair or complain about whether he wears a beard or not. He has always had a close beard and I do prefer him with it, but if he should shave it off, that is his decision, not mine.


If I was at the beach, I would temporarily blind people with my pale glow. If I were to catch sun-rays, my skin is likely to go lobster red and back to pale. My husband digs my moon-tan and dark features though. Granted, I did make a great snow-white for a costume party ...gotta know your strengths.


----------



## heartsbeating

TXTrini said:


> This is interesting. I'm on the hunt for a perfume that doesn't give me migraines, my bf shares your thought process.


My husband shares the same sentiment about scents ...quite frequently compliments my perfume/how good I smell. Although the other day he made it known he liked the scent I was wearing and asked if it was new and I replied, 'It's called being showered'  Add to that, he does value that I make our home smell nice... and I know that you can relate to this with using the essential oils. I don't know how your migraines would go but Jo Malone has a varied range of scents. Although you could blend up your own oils with a carrier like jojoba to wear on skin and/or in purified water as a spritzer for the oils; if you aren't doing so already.


----------



## Divinely Favored

heartsbeating said:


> I find this interesting because there was one male colleague who I worked with years ago, who seemed to know when I was hormonal. It was a large corporate, and I had good rapport with the in-house catering team which he was part of. Early on, he offered to make me a hot drink and I said that I'd love a hot chocolate. Although he'd make me coffee other times, it seemed almost without fail that once a month he'd just know and bring me a hot chocolate. And no, I wasn't going around clawing people. I can get quite wiped-out and so maybe I looked more pale than usual.
> 
> 
> If I was at the beach, I would temporarily blind people with my pale glow. If I were to catch sun-rays, my skin is likely to go lobster red and back to pale. My husband digs my moon-tan and dark features though. Granted, I did make a great snow-white for a costume party ...gotta know your strengths.


Yeah. It is like the makeup cakes on the surface of the skin and does nit blend in smoothly. May be oiler skin during that time. T

Figured they alao applied more(feeling gross or something) just like they usually applied more perfume thenalso.They just need to remember go lighter on the makeup during that time.


----------



## heartsbeating

Divinely Favored said:


> Yeah. It is like the makeup cakes on the surface of the skin and does nit blend in smoothly. May be oiler skin during that time.
> 
> Figured they alao applied more(feeling gross or something) just like they usually applied more perfume then also.


I don't think my skin gets oily, or that I wear more makeup or perfume... however, no doubt he was noticing something different; just as you were. Even my close female colleagues weren't aware. It's freaking me out a bit now thinking about it. Unless he just mentally noted from that one time that I'd asked for a hot chocolate... Still, hot chocolates for the win!


----------



## heartsbeating

As for hair, when we met I had a short style and he liked that it exposed the back of my neck. However, in general he prefers me with longer hair. With the wisdom hairs coming through, he suggests just letting it go natural and thinks it's cool when people just rock it. I'm not at that point yet and so still dye it with semi-permanents. From my own view, longer hair is simpler yet shorter can look more stylish with a quality cut, however, takes more maintenance in terms of going more regularly to the hair stylist to maintain it. When I had short hair, I was getting it trimmed every 4-5weeks to keep the style in shape. As for condition, I know that my husband appreciates longer hair when it's healthy looking.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

They think they like no makeup, but the truth is you were likely wearing makeup when they met and were attracted to you initially. I think a lot of men think certain makeup is "no makeup." 

But on the other hand, no one likes caked on anything. And I do agree with Random Dude there's a time for it and a time to leave it off. You know your man the best. Is he looking at and kissing on your face during sex or is he busy elsewhere? Anyway, in the end, it's your choice to wear it or not or when.


----------



## ConanHub

Divinely Favored said:


> I could usually tell when a woman was on her cycle by the way her makeup looked on her skin.


Interesting. I smell them. Pregnant, ovulating, menstruating and menopause.

Sorry for the Tj.


----------



## TXTrini

karole said:


> TT, what serum did you use for your eyebrows? Since developing thyroid disease, mine are so very thin. I've been using Latisse on them, but it really isn't helping. Did wonders for my eyelashes, but not so much for my eyebrows. Lots of people have suggested getting my eyebrows tattooed on. I know a couple people that have gone the tattooed route and theirs look fine, but I'm hesitant to do that.


I succumbed to an add on Facebook of all place and a 50% discount for Liason. It's working, but I'm probably going to spring for something else since it's Made in China. 


QuietRiot said:


> Ive used Grande serum for lashes and brows and it seems to work better for me than Latisse. Weirdly. I heard the tattoos fade quickly on eyebrows… I don’t know if that’s true.


Where's that one made?


----------



## Twodecades

ConanHub said:


> Interesting. I smell them. Pregnant, ovulating, menstruating and menopause.
> 
> Sorry for the Tj.


How? Any women, or just wife or daughters??


----------



## ConanHub

Twodecades said:


> How? Any women, or just wife or daughters??


All women. I've always been able to tell.

I can smell hormones or levels and it can't be hidden by anything.

I have a pretty big nose though.😋


----------



## QuietRiot

TXTrini said:


> I succumbed to an add on Facebook of all place and a 50% discount for Liason. It's working, but I'm probably going to spring for something else since it's Made in China.
> 
> Where's that one made?


Says made in the USA sista!


----------



## Galabar01

heartsbeating said:


> I remember a woman, a bit buzzed, entered the restroom at a bar while I was in there and she complimented my appearance (wearing my usual attire of makeup and flowing dress) and in turn shared that she'd grown up a 'tom-boy' in both her interests, which she shared with me, and how she presented herself; and that continued with her saying that she ought to make more of an 'effort' with makeup / her appearance and that her husband had never seen her wearing makeup but she wouldn't know where to start. This led to a brief conversation about my wearing of makeup, and then to me suggesting that she doesn't need it as she is beautiful as she is, and to just embrace who she is. And that led to her telling me that I'd be stunning with or without makeup... followed by us sharing a hug in the restroom  and wishing each other well. Wine, am I right?


This story is testing my emotional maturity (which isn't very high...).


----------



## DownByTheRiver

TXTrini said:


> I succumbed to an add on Facebook of all place and a 50% discount for Liason. It's working, but I'm probably going to spring for something else since it's Made in China.
> 
> Where's that one made?


My brows have been thin a long time and now they're lighter as well. I had been just using the shadow kit and putting them on, but just yesterday I tried a stencil and stamp kit. The main issue with those on me is the stencils are too big and long. But I found one that looks okay. You stamp on the powder color and then use a brow bush to brush it up. I mean, it doesn't hold up on close inspection, obviously. I also had to order a darker color. The "natural brown" was reddish. I wanted taupe, but there weren't any that I found. On Amazon, they have dozens of them under nonsensical names, so I'm sure they're probably all from China.


----------



## southbound

I know a lot of women who don’t wear makeup, and I think they look great. If a woman is accustomed to wearing a lot of makeup and then you see her without it, the change can be surprising. If a woman never wears makeup in the first place, she looks great without it.


----------



## Young at Heart

heartsbeating said:


> ...... however, no doubt he was noticing something different; just as you were. Even my close female colleagues weren't aware. It's freaking me out a bit now thinking about it. Unless he just mentally noted from that one time that I'd asked for a hot chocolate... Still, hot chocolates for the win!


Actually, many men do notice (at least subconsciously) women's hormonal cycles. Men have evolved over centuries to know when to mate with fertile women and when not to. They have actually done studies with strippers to note the amount of "tips" and money they make at different times of the month ...... and surprise, surprise they make the most when they are about to ovulate. Pheromones and other nonverbal signals are part of natures way of communicating.

The Stripper's Secret

Attractiveness over the menstrual cycle

So, he probably did know as did others. Although many men are oblivious to women.


----------



## TXTrini

DownByTheRiver said:


> They think they like no makeup, but the truth is you were likely wearing makeup when they met and were attracted to you initially. I think a lot of men think certain makeup is "no makeup."
> 
> But on the other hand, no one likes caked on anything. And I do agree with Random Dude there's a time for it and a time to leave it off. You know your man the best. Is he looking at and kissing on your face during sex or is he busy elsewhere? Anyway, in the end, it's your choice to wear it or not or when.


Yup. I laugh every time a man says they like barefaced best, especially many of these same men will do a double-take at tastefully made-up to downright fake-looking women when out. 




DownByTheRiver said:


> My brows have been thin a long time and now they're lighter as well. I had been just using the shadow kit and putting them on, but just yesterday I tried a stencil and stamp kit. The main issue with those on me is the stencils are too big and long. But I found one that looks okay. You stamp on the powder color and then use a brow bush to brush it up. I mean, it doesn't hold up on close inspection, obviously. I also had to order a darker color. The "natural brown" was reddish. I wanted taupe, but there weren't any that I found. On Amazon, they have dozens of them under nonsensical names, so I'm sure they're probably all from China.


I've been using and liking Urban Decay's Brow Tattoo lately. It's buildable, so it can look natural > fake, and once on, it doesn't move unless you want it to. I got one for my mom, and she loves it, it helps tint bits of gray brow hairs. They have taupe, and I believe they're on sale at the moment on the company's website.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

TXTrini said:


> Yup. I laugh every time a man says they like barefaced best, especially many of these same men will do a double-take at tastefully made-up to downright fake-looking women when out.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using and liking Urban Decay's Brow Tattoo lately. It's buildable, so it can look natural > fake, and once on, it doesn't move unless you want it to. I got one for my mom, and she loves it, it helps tint bits of gray brow hairs. They have taupe, and I believe they're on sale at the moment on the company's website.


You know, I'm not at all good at drawing something on. I did try some type of similar thing a ways back, but I'm bad with drawing. Not much brow left. I dyed what was left a couple years ago, but there's not enough left. The powders, whether the little brow brush on kit I had been using or the stamp, do stay on very well. You can build those as well, BUT with the stamp, it is not very possible to only build the blank spaces, so it's not really selective. What I did yesterday was put on the reddish stamp but then draw over it lightly with my taupe brush on. Some brow powders irritate me, but can't remember what brand now. A real brow tattoo would look weird too, I think, especially after you lost more hairs.


----------



## heartsbeating

Galabar01 said:


> This story is testing my emotional maturity (which isn't very high...).


Oh lawd... this might be one of those moments where I've not read the room accurately.
I have faith that you can keep the commentary above board.


----------



## pastasauce79

kag123 said:


> I'm glad and very relieved to see most here dont care about makeup. I somehow missed the memo as a woman and never learned how to own or even properly apply makeup. As a result I usually wear none because every time I have tried I feel like I look like a 3rd grader did it? I've even tried watching youtube videos and it all still seems to fly over my head. I'm mid-30s now too so the more I try to use makeup, the more I think it just looks cakey and gross on me.
> 
> I'm always behind the times on trends, too. Recently I learned about microblading eyebrows and my first thought was omg we have to worry about eyebrows now?? It was like one of those things that never even crossed my radar to think about before.
> 
> Then the fake eyelashes and I'm sitting in the store going omg, my normal eyelashes aren't good enough now?
> 
> It's just a lot and I walk into a store like Ulta or Sephora and it's all bright lights, a thousand little aisles of products, smells of a thousand perfumes and 2837475 women asking me if I need help. Yes, where is the exit door, because I need to leave this place immediately.
> 
> I do wish I knew how to use it properly and I would say my "style" is usually professional or preppy. I like how some of the other women I work with who are much more stylish than me dress and do their hair/makeup. I am always feeling like a hot mess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Omg!! I'm the same!!!! Ulta is so overwhelming to me.

The caterpillar eyebrows kill me! It seems some women use eye brow "stamps." Do they have ink pads for them? They look absolutely awful! 

I feel I have to wear a little makeup while wearing a mask at work. If I don't wear some eyeliner and mascara, I look sleepy. I don't wear makeup at home.


----------



## manowar

You mean Fake Up. Too bad us guys don't have the same magic trick to raise our SMV a couple of points.

True Story: dating a hottie way back. She was a pro w/ makeup, especially with the eyes. Studies have shown that larger eyes are more attractive to men. She knew all the tricks. First time I saw her without fakeup after we went a few rounds. She comes out of the bathroom and i said "Who the Fuk are you"?. I'm telling you I didn't recognize her.
She looked like a different person.


----------



## LATERILUS79

manowar said:


> You mean Fake Up. Too bad us guys don't have the same magic trick to raise our SMV a couple of points.
> 
> True Story: dating a hottie way back. She was a pro w/ makeup, especially with the eyes. Studies have shown that larger eyes are more attractive to men. She knew all the tricks. First time I saw her without fakeup after we went a few rounds. She comes out of the bathroom and i said "Who the Fuk are you"?. I'm telling you I didn't recognize her.
> She looked like a different person.


Cool. 

So I'm assuming you now date women that don't use makeup?


----------



## Personal

manowar said:


> She looked like a different person.


If you couldn't tell the difference beforehand, you certainly need to find a talented optometrist to help you.


----------



## manowar

Just young and fell for the illusion; the spell. I asked her for ID lol. 

makeup dates back to the Egyptians. It was introduced into Europe during the middle ages.


----------



## notmyjamie

bobert said:


> Some of the things women do to their body are insane...


As a redhead, I will say that my eyelashes are so light that without mascara and eyeliner I look sickly. My daughter, who is my mini me, is exactly the same. Every time I go without I get asked what’s wrong. I wear a color just dark enough to offset that. I didn’t know you could get your eyelashes tinted but if you hate mascara it’s a good solution. I wouldn’t do it because that’s just one more thing I’d have to find time to do. I cut my own hair for that same reason. I recently got an ad for a redhead eyebrow tint. I really don’t have time to worry about that!!!! 

I wear no other makeup. My BF likes that about me. When I first started staying at his house he kept mentioning getting me a vanity. I kept saying I didn’t need one. His ex wears a lot of makeup, fake lashes, etc. I reminded him I’m not her and he said he prefers being with someone more real. He also prefers long hair. I’ve never had short hair but I can’t imagine what that would look like…shudder!!!!

Every BF I’ve ever had preferred long hair. Even my ex requested I keep it long for the wedding and he is gay. LOL


----------



## In Absentia

Not particularly. Light make up is fine, but heavy ones are not just my thing.


----------



## Mr The Other

Twodecades said:


> Well, colored me surprised!! Thank you for your responses. Not what I was expecting. 🤣


It was exactly what I was expecting.
That said, it should be taken with a pinch of salt.
Women would prefer that men have muscle from doing heroic masculine work or great genetics, rather than spending time in the gym. But, for most men, the gym is the only option.
Most women prefer their wealthy men to spend time with them, rather than in the office, but it is not that easy.

Men see women first thing in the morning, so there are no illusions. But, if women prefer to have make up on to face the world, I can understand that.


----------



## Cindywife

pastasauce79 said:


> Omg!! I'm the same!!!! Ulta is so overwhelming to me.
> 
> The caterpillar eyebrows kill me! It seems some women use eye brow "stamps." Do they have ink pads for them? They look absolutely awful!
> 
> I feel I have to wear a little makeup while wearing a mask at work. If I don't wear some eyeliner and mascara, I look sleepy. I don't wear makeup at home.


Makeup is an art. A lot of women have no idea what they really look like. In order to apply it well you need to analyze your current face. Not your face of 10 years ago. Then you need to play with color, mix and blend until your face is in balance. Then you need to make sure your hair & clothes are also in balance with your application. That's why I either wear no makeup or spend two hours putting it on.


----------



## Blondilocks

ConanHub said:


> Interesting. I smell them. Pregnant, ovulating, menstruating and menopause.
> 
> Sorry for the Tj.


That tells me you're too close - back away from the goodies.


----------



## Blondilocks

TXTrini said:


> I love the polished look also. I'm very particular about what products I use, b/c I have sensitive skin. Have you tried eyebrow/ls serums? I recently started using one and it regrew a patch of eyebrow that fell out before going on thyroid meds.


Haven't tried a serum. My problem is the color - actually have full enough brows. I use bimatoprost to regulate my eye pressure and have tried it on my brows for kicks (bimatoprost is the active ingredient in Latisse). There was a little change in the length of the hairs; but, since it does not create new hair follicles the fullness did not change. It does grow your eyelashes quite well.

Merle Norman's brow powder in light brown is my go to. I make it as light or as dark as I want and finish up with a coat of Schwarzkopf spiking glue to keep the hairs in place as mine do not like to lie down.

Interesting note about the thyroid. I had a total thyroidectomy and didn't notice any change in brows. When my numbers are off, I know because my hair starts breaking & falling out.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

manowar said:


> You mean Fake Up. Too bad us guys don't have the same magic trick to raise our SMV a couple of points.
> 
> True Story: dating a hottie way back. She was a pro w/ makeup, especially with the eyes. Studies have shown that larger eyes are more attractive to men. She knew all the tricks. First time I saw her without fakeup after we went a few rounds. She comes out of the bathroom and i said "Who the Fuk are you"?. I'm telling you I didn't recognize her.
> She looked like a different person.


Like these. There is nothing wrong with these women without makeup, but with makeup hey might as well be a completely different person. 3rd one is Sofia Vergara. I don't think I would recognize her without makeup if I passed her on the street.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

I prefer it when she wears nothing. At all I mean. Maybe earrings.


----------



## Blondilocks

BigDaddyNY said:


> Like these. There is nothing wrong with these women without makeup, but with makeup hey might as well be a completely different person. 3rd one is Sofia Vergara. I don't think I would recognize her without makeup if I passed her on the street.
> 
> View attachment 80039
> 
> 
> View attachment 80040
> 
> 
> View attachment 80041


In the first photo, the woman is already wearing brow, eyeliner and mascara. Her second photo is merely more dramatic.

Of course the 2nd one overdid it with the eye makeup

You can't dispute that the 3rd woman definitely looks prettier with makeup, can you? Foundation evens out her complexion. 

When performing, most people need to be more dramatic with the makeup just so the features will show to an audience. Or, if pics are being taken at a distance.


----------



## marko polo

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

No amount of make up can enhance or cover up a disagreeable, combative, or negative woman.


----------



## pastasauce79

Cindywife said:


> Makeup is an art. A lot of women have no idea what they really look like. In order to apply it well you need to analyze your current face. Not your face of 10 years ago. Then you need to play with color, mix and blend until your face is in balance. Then you need to make sure your hair & clothes are also in balance with your application. That's why I either wear no makeup or spend two hours putting it on.


You enjoy wearing makeup. I hate it! 

I think it's a complete waste of time to sit 2 hours to fix my face, for what? Everyone knows I don't look the same without it. 

I don't like makeup, nail polish, hair dye, and thankfully, my husband doesn't like it either. 

I love my job and cooking. That's my art.


----------



## hamadryad

Thanks again for reminding me how great life is to be born male....My mom used to tell me that when I was a kid and things didn't go my way....She was right on.....😉


----------



## BigDaddyNY

Blondilocks said:


> In the first photo, the woman is already wearing brow, eyeliner and mascara. Her second photo is merely more dramatic.
> 
> Of course the 2nd one overdid it with the eye makeup
> 
> You can't dispute that the 3rd woman definitely looks prettier with makeup, can you? Foundation evens out her complexion.
> 
> When performing, most people need to be more dramatic with the makeup just so the features will show to an audience. Or, if pics are being taken at a distance.


Absolutely, they all look prettier with makeup, but I'm not sure it makes them truly more attractive. It is fake or at least temporary.


----------



## bobert

TXTrini said:


> Yup. I laugh every time a man says they like barefaced best, especially many of these same men will do a double-take at tastefully made-up to downright fake-looking women when out.


Who says we're looking at their faces? 


Blondilocks said:


> In the first photo, the woman is already wearing brow, eyeliner and mascara. Her second photo is merely more dramatic.
> 
> Of course the 2nd one overdid it with the eye makeup
> 
> You can't dispute that the 3rd woman definitely looks prettier with makeup, can you? Foundation evens out her complexion.
> 
> When performing, most people need to be more dramatic with the makeup just so the features will show to an audience. Or, if pics are being taken at a distance.


With these "comparisons", whoever makes them always uses the worst possible photo for the no makeup look. So it's really not a good representation, IMO.


----------



## Cindywife

pastasauce79 said:


> You enjoy wearing makeup. I hate it!
> 
> I think it's a complete waste of time to sit 2 hours to fix my face, for what? Everyone knows I don't look the same without it.
> 
> I don't like makeup, nail polish, hair dye, and thankfully, my husband doesn't like it either.
> 
> I love my job and cooking. That's my art.


I do enjoy doing my makeup, my hair, "playing" with my clothes. Most of the time I'm in comfortable clothes that I can do housework in but once in a while I'll do it up.


----------



## 346745

Twodecades said:


> Let me start by saying that this is a lighthearted post; I'm happily married and not looking for some nefarious motives behind my husband's opinion. I just want to hear some male perspectives.
> 
> My husband claims that he thinks I look just as good without makeup as with. I don't. Trust me, I do NOT. If I wasn't trying to remain anonymous, I would post pics of before and after. Case in point, I had a coworker (I worked with kids) years ago tell me one day that she would watch my class for 5 minutes so that I could go put on some makeup, so I didn't scare the children; apparently, the color drains out of my face when I get tired and I look sickly. (She was a good friend, and we had one another's backs, do she wasn't being snarky.)
> 
> Perhaps my husband is unusual, perhaps he's stretching the truth in order to be kind, or perhaps all of our years together have blinded him to my looks. 🤣 I enjoy wearing makeup and feel better when I do (though sometimes I just don't feel like it). But I'm genuinely curious what men think about women wearing makeup, or if they think of it at all.
> 
> I've heard it said that women wear makeup for other women. Men, what say you? Do you prefer a woman who is made up? What about if you're dating? Does it matter if you've known the woman or been married for a long time? Is there a limit to what kinds of makeup looks attractive, or do you have no idea what I'm talking about it? 😂
> 
> And while we're on the topic of appearance, my husband tells me to do whatever I like best with my hair, but he prefers it longer. He claims most men feel this way, and this has been my experience. Would you say that's how most men think? I've seen more than one guy be enamored with damaged, frizzy, long hair over short, healthy hair. Is this a guy thing, or is it just the men I socialize with?
> 
> Thank you in advance for a peak inside the male mind.


i like it, looks fancy. then again, i have to beg my wife to wear perfume. How weird is that. I thought all women like perfume. I marry one who does not.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

Longtime Hubby said:


> i like it, looks fancy. then again, i have to beg my wife to wear perfume. How weird is that. I thought all women like perfume. I marry one who does not.


My wife hates perfume. Most will give her a headache. She does use a slightly scented body lotion (that I put on her every day  ) and I love the way she smells, no perfume needed.


----------



## Twodecades

Blondilocks said:


> Haven't tried a serum. My problem is the color - actually have full enough brows. I use bimatoprost to regulate my eye pressure and have tried it on my brows for kicks (bimatoprost is the active ingredient in Latisse). There was a little change in the length of the hairs; but, since it does not create new hair follicles the fullness did not change. It does grow your eyelashes quite well.
> 
> Merle Norman's brow powder in light brown is my go to. I make it as light or as dark as I want and finish up with a coat of Schwarzkopf spiking glue to keep the hairs in place as mine do not like to lie down.
> 
> Interesting note about the thyroid. I had a total thyroidectomy and didn't notice any change in brows. When my numbers are off, I know because my hair starts breaking & falling out.


My hair thinned some (including eyebrows) in my mid 30's. Not very noticeably to anyone else I don't think, but definitely to me. Hormones have a huge affect over so many things. 

For anyone that does want eyebrow thickness, I used this for a while:









Brow Extensions Fiber Eyebrow Pomade Crayon - Maybelline New York


Discover Brow Extensions Pomade Crayon by Maybelline New York. This eyebrow pomade crayon with fibers fills, builds & thickens eyebrows for natural looking eyebrows.



www.maybelline.com


----------



## TXTrini

Cindywife said:


> Makeup is an art. A lot of women have no idea what they really look like. In order to apply it well you need to analyze your current face. Not your face of 10 years ago. Then you need to play with color, mix and blend until your face is in balance. Then you need to make sure your hair & clothes are also in balance with your application. That's why I either wear no makeup or spend two hours putting it on.


2 hrs! That's a bit much, I don't have the patience for that. Please tell me that's special occasion makeup, cause ain't nobody have time for dat every day.

As much as I love makeup, I don't wear it unless I'm leaving my house, I do most things remotely 😂. 



Blondilocks said:


> Haven't tried a serum. My problem is the color - actually have full enough brows. I use bimatoprost to regulate my eye pressure and have tried it on my brows for kicks (bimatoprost is the active ingredient in Latisse). There was a little change in the length of the hairs; but, since it does not create new hair follicles the fullness did not change. It does grow your eyelashes quite well.
> 
> Merle Norman's brow powder in light brown is my go to. I make it as light or as dark as I want and finish up with a coat of Schwarzkopf spiking glue to keep the hairs in place as mine do not like to lie down.
> 
> Interesting note about the thyroid. I had a total thyroidectomy and didn't notice any change in brows. When my numbers are off, I know because my hair starts breaking & falling out.


I know my numbers are off, shopping for a specialist atm.


----------



## pastasauce79

Cindywife said:


> I do enjoy doing my makeup, my hair, "playing" with my clothes. Most of the time I'm in comfortable clothes that I can do housework in but once in a while I'll do it up.


Me too. I love comfortable clothes. 

It's kinda refreshing knowing the majority of men don't care about makeup.


----------



## In Absentia

pastasauce79 said:


> It's kinda refreshing knowing the majority of men don't care about makeup.


Yes, we care about other more important things in a woman.


----------



## notmyjamie

I read this thread overnight while on a quick break from work. Started talking to my coworkers about it. One has super short hair, never wears makeup and is beautiful. She showed me a picture of the “old” her…I thought it was a magazine ad or something and that used to be her every day look!!! I couldn’t believe it and I honestly think she’s more herself without all that makeup. Insane what some people can do to transform themselves.


----------



## TXTrini

pastasauce79 said:


> Me too. I love comfortable clothes.
> 
> It's kinda refreshing knowing the majority of men don't care about makeup.


I only wear comfortable clothes, or I'm too cranky otherwise (I rarely even wear heels). However, comfortable doesn't have to be sloppy or frumpy.


----------



## Cindywife

TXTrini said:


> I only wear comfortable clothes, or I'm too cranky otherwise (I rarely even wear heels). However, comfortable doesn't have to be sloppy or frumpy.


I try to make the comfortable clothes look cute. I can get "too comfortable" and my husband will complain so I make sure they look a little sexy. LOL


----------



## Blondilocks

Just what is it that requires 2 hours to apply? There are only so many products to use. I couldn't spend 2 hours on makeup if I wanted to.


----------



## heartsbeating

Blondilocks said:


> Just what is it that requires 2 hours to apply? There are only so many products to use. I couldn't spend 2 hours on makeup if I wanted to.


It's typically a 5mins process for me, and I think I scrub up okay. If it's going out to dinner or something, that might extend to 10mins if I've lined up some music and playing around with eye makeup. Granted, I don't do contouring or any special jazz like that ...and so I'm also in the camp of wondering what occurs across 2 hours?


----------



## bobert

If someone is spending hours doing their makeup, it better be the makeup artists who can do stuff like this with makeup... (first random pictures I found)


----------



## heartsbeating

bobert said:


> With these "comparisons", whoever makes them always uses the worst possible photo for the no makeup look. So it's really not a good representation, IMO.


Agreed. 

I think the first photo looks like she just had her eyebrows waxed / shaped too with the redness around them. Personally, I think they all look good without makeup. And enhanced with the makeup. Plus the after photos have the benefit of good lighting.


----------



## kag123

bobert said:


> If someone is spending hours doing their makeup, it better be the makeup artists who can do stuff like this with makeup... (first random pictures I found)


I asked my daughter if she wanted me to make her an appt to get her makeup done before the wedding. She said only if she can do something like this. It is tempting. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## karole

I don’t get the whole makeup thing. I love my makeup & I honestly don’t give a Rat’s Ass what any man thinks of it to be honest. If a woman wears more cosmetics than you like, move along


----------



## manwithnoname

My wife never wears makeup unless it’s for a wedding or similar function. In her early 50s, she can pass for 30 to 35 easily. Women in their 30s who wear makeup every day look 50 without it.


----------



## heartsbeating

manwithnoname said:


> My wife never wears makeup unless it’s for a wedding or similar function. In her early 50s, she can pass for 30 to 35 easily. *Women in their 30s who wear makeup every day look 50 without it.*


How do you figure this?


----------



## manwithnoname

heartsbeating said:


> How do you figure this?


Observations. I should have said many do, instead of my wording which covers all of them.


----------



## joannacroc

I remember being genuinely baffled in my 20s when a guy I was in a swim class with noticed me despite the fact that I was not wearing makeup. My mom drilled me to always wear it as an adult as it is part of making an effort and honestly don't bother unless I'm going to work or going out. But I definitely feel confused if I am noticed by someone when not wearing makeup. I'm not hideous without it but definitely nothing to write home about. I guess men feel differently sometimes though?


----------



## jonty30

heartsbeating said:


> How do you figure this?


Damages the skin. Skin needs to breathe to stay healthy. 

Minimal makeup, just enough to cover flaws and accentuate one's best features is preferred.


----------



## Cindywife

heartsbeating said:


> It's typically a 5mins process for me, and I think I scrub up okay. If it's going out to dinner or something, that might extend to 10mins if I've lined up some music and playing around with eye makeup. Granted, I don't do contouring or any special jazz like that ...and so I'm also in the camp of wondering what occurs across 2 hours?


I can tell you the whole process but it would make for a very boring post. To sum it up as quick as possible I start with skin prep. which is moisturizing, letting it soak in and then repeating. Then getting a really good canvas making sure your skin is even without the foundation looking like foundation and blending into your skin.so it looks flawless. Then I do the whole contouring thing lol. It's the eyes that take the longest I guess. I play around with eyeshadow so I get a really nice gradient blend. Usually I like to try something new like a color I never used before to see how it looks. Lots of mascara but you need to make sure your lashes are really curled and the mascara doesn't look clumpy. Usually I'll take the mirror to see how it looks in different lights. It's a whole thing. But I have fun with it.


----------



## Cindywife

jonty30 said:


> Damages the skin. Skin needs to breathe to stay healthy.


That's true. Most of the time I just wear sunscreen and moisturizer. But I'm a stay-at-home wife there's no need for me to wear makeup most of the time. I just do it for fun once in a while. Even when I worked outside the home I'd go to work without makeup.


----------



## ccpowerslave

joannacroc said:


> I'm not hideous without it but definitely nothing to write home about. I guess men feel differently sometimes though?


I think it depends what “your type” is. In high school the girl I wanted the most didn’t wear any makeup and I think most people considered her “plain” for lack of a better term but she laughed at my jokes.

In college the girl I wanted the most also did not wear makeup. She liked my guitar playing. My friends remarked, “she’s plain”.

My wife doesn’t wear makeup either and she’s interested in all kinds of stuff I do and also laughs at my jokes. I think she is also a “plain” looking type, she kind of reminds me a bit of the girl from high school.

So I’d say for whatever reason I tend towards “plain” as a type especially if they laugh at my jokes.



Cindywife said:


> That's true. Most of the time I just wear sunscreen and moisturizer.


My wife also puts on the SPF moisturizer if she’s going to be outside a lot. I don’t notice but she normally announces it when I’m trying to hand her a hat and make her get sunglasses.


----------



## heartsbeating

jonty30 said:


> Damages the skin. Skin needs to breathe to stay healthy.
> 
> Minimal makeup, just enough to cover flaws and accentuate one's best features is preferred.


Right. Are you trained in skin care?


----------



## ccpowerslave

heartsbeating said:


> Right. Are you trained in skin care?


Me? My idea of skin care is don’t get sunburned.


----------



## heartsbeating

ccpowerslave said:


> Me? My idea of skin care is don’t get sunburned.


No, not you. Rather, the poster I was replying to who jumped in to reply to something I asked of another. I’m starting to sound like a Dr Seuss novel.


----------



## Numb26

ccpowerslave said:


> Me? My idea of skin care is don’t get sunburned.


Me? My knowledge of skin care is facials. 😂


----------



## Diana7

ccpowerslave said:


> I think it depends what “your type” is. In high school the girl I wanted the most didn’t wear any makeup and I think most people considered her “plain” for lack of a better term but she laughed at my jokes.
> 
> In college the girl I wanted the most also did not wear makeup. She liked my guitar playing. My friends remarked, “she’s plain”.
> 
> My wife doesn’t wear makeup either and she’s interested in all kinds of stuff I do and also laughs at my jokes. I think she is also a “plain” looking type, she kind of reminds me a bit of the girl from high school.
> 
> So I’d say for whatever reason I tend towards “plain” as a type especially if they laugh at my jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife also puts on the SPF moisturizer if she’s going to be outside a lot. I don’t notice but she normally announces it when I’m trying to hand her a hat and make her get sunglasses.


Yes I also wear spf moisturiser in the summer. The worst thing for the skin is the sun. 
That's about all I do though, no make up thanks.


----------



## Cindywife

Diana7 said:


> Yes I also wear spf moisturiser in the summer. The worst thing for the skin is the sun.
> That's about all I do though, no make up thanks.


You should also wear a hat if you're out in the sun a lot. Hair is also compromised by sun damage. I try to wear a hat all year long but definitely in the summer.


----------



## Diana7

Cindywife said:


> You should also wear a hat if you're out in the sun a lot. Hair is also compromised by sun damage. I try to wear a hat all year long but definitely in the summer.


I am not in the sun a lot. I am not a sun worshipper at all and don't like the heat.


----------



## jonty30

heartsbeating said:


> Right. Are you trained in skin care?


My interest is just health.


----------



## Rus47

Twodecades said:


> Let me start by saying that this is a lighthearted post; I'm happily married and not looking for some nefarious motives behind my husband's opinion. I just want to hear some male perspectives.
> 
> *My husband claims that he thinks I look just as good without makeup as with. *I don't. Trust me, I do NOT. If I wasn't trying to remain anonymous, I would post pics of before and after. Case in point, I had a coworker (I worked with kids) years ago tell me one day that she would watch my class for 5 minutes so that I could go put on some makeup, so I didn't scare the children; apparently, the color drains out of my face when I get tired and I look sickly. (She was a good friend, and we had one another's backs, do she wasn't being snarky.)
> 
> Perhaps my husband is unusual, perhaps he's stretching the truth in order to be kind, or perhaps all of our years together have blinded him to my looks. 🤣 I enjoy wearing makeup and feel better when I do (though sometimes I just don't feel like it). But I'm genuinely curious what men think about women wearing makeup, or if they think of it at all.
> 
> *I've heard it said that women wear makeup for other women*. Men, what say you? Do you prefer a woman who is made up? What about if you're dating? Does it matter if you've known the woman or been married for a long time? Is there a limit to what kinds of makeup looks attractive, or do you have no idea what I'm talking about it? 😂
> 
> And while we're on the topic of appearance, my husband tells me to do whatever I like best with my hair, but he prefers it longer. He claims most men feel this way, and this has been my experience. Would you say that's how most men think? I've seen more than one guy be enamored with damaged, frizzy, long hair over short, healthy hair. Is this a guy thing, or is it just the men I socialize with?
> 
> Thank you in advance for a peak inside the male mind.


I will just say, have never particularly noticed whether my wife wore makeup or not. Not even when we started dating in HS, I am with your husband on the makeup. I think women wear makeup for other women. And as far as hair, the wife stresses cuz she is loosing it as age advances. I dont care how she fixes it or if she gets a buzz or starts wearing a wig.

The only exception to all of this is I have always loved it when my wife wore some bright red or pink lipstick. But, again, it is her choice. Sometimes she wears it sometimes not, doesn't know I like it cuz would rather be surprised.


----------



## Asterix

I don't own any stock in the cosmetics companies so my answer to the question is a resounding NO!

But seriously, I think it's all a racket perpetuated by the multinationals, just like buying a diamond worth 2 months salary is a racket perpetuated by the diamond industry.

This might be my own (very biased) opinion, but I think that Women usually wear makeup to make themselves feel better and make themselves look better for other women. I mean, to each his own. If she enjoys dressing up and putting makeup on, then more power to him/her. If I see some makeup on, then sometimes I wonder what it is that's been hidden behind all that makeup? I've seen tutorials on the tube website where a person is completely transformed after putting some makeup on.

How wrong am I, in having that opinion?

So, for me if someone comes to me wearing a ratty old tee shirt and old pajama pants and then takes them off, that makes me very happy, because you know... booobieeees. 

I think there would be a big issue if this person wears the ratty old tee shirt in front of me/for me and then wears designer cloths with expensive make up for others. It just means that I'm getting taken for granted and not being appreciated. Simple as that. I'm not high maintenance, but I'm not low maintenance either


----------



## Asterix

bobert said:


> If someone is spending hours doing their makeup, it better be the makeup artists who can do stuff like this with makeup... (first random pictures I found)


Now that's some skill. Makeup can do wonders. This reminds me, I've read somewhere that Charlize Theron needed to spend hours in the makeup chair to look like a regular person. ETA: For the movie "Monsters".


----------



## Asterix

ccpowerslave said:


> My wife doesn’t wear makeup either and she’s interested in all kinds of stuff I do and also *laughs at my jokes*. I think she is also a “plain” looking type, she kind of reminds me a bit of the girl from high school.


Based on personal observations, I've noticed that such people are rare and hard to find.  I'm glad that you found one. I think the eye rollers are dime a dozen, easy to find though.


----------



## Asterix

heartsbeating said:


> I remember a woman, a bit buzzed, entered the restroom at a bar while I was in there and she complimented my appearance (wearing my usual attire of makeup and flowing dress) and in turn shared that she'd grown up a 'tom-boy' in both her interests, which she shared with me, and how she presented herself; and that continued with her saying that she ought to make more of an 'effort' with makeup / her appearance and that her husband had never seen her wearing makeup but she wouldn't know where to start. This led to a brief conversation about my wearing of makeup, and then to me suggesting that she doesn't need it as she is beautiful as she is, and to just embrace who she is. And that led to her telling me that I'd be stunning with or without makeup... followed by us sharing a hug in the restroom  and wishing each other well. *Wine, am I right*?


OR maybe, calling spade a spade?


----------



## heartsbeating

Asterix said:


> This might be my own (very biased) opinion, but I think that Women usually wear makeup to make themselves feel better and make themselves look better for other women.


I did think on this and personally no, I don't wear makeup to look better for other women. Many among my recent/current group of friends do not wear makeup. As an example, recently I wore glittery eye makeup when husband and I were around friends; and they don't present that way. I wore it because I felt like it and liked how it looked. In that sense, I do agree that it can make me feel a certain way in how I present, much like clothing or accessories. And so, while I was dressed casually for the setting with a music-related t-shirt, jeans, and hoop earrings, I felt like adding sparkle to my eyelids. They have their style; I have mine. I know they don't give a crap whether I wear makeup or not.


----------



## Divinely Favored

heartsbeating said:


> How do you figure this?


There was a girl in high school that wore blue eye shadow religiously. One day i saw her without it and she looked BAD. It looked like the shadow had done something to her face. The skin around her eyes was dark like it was stained


----------



## TXTrini

Divinely Favored said:


> There was a girl in high school that wore blue eye shadow religiously. One day i saw her without it and she looked BAD. It looked like the shadow had done something to her face. The skin around her eyes was dark like it was stained


She probably wore cheap crap , slept in her makeup regularly and didn't have a decent skincare routine.


----------



## manwithnoname

ccpowerslave said:


> I think it depends what “your type” is. In high school the girl I wanted the most didn’t wear any makeup and I think most people considered her “plain” for lack of a better term but she laughed at my jokes.
> 
> In college the girl I wanted the most also did not wear makeup. She liked my guitar playing. My friends remarked, “she’s plain”.
> 
> My wife doesn’t wear makeup either and she’s interested in all kinds of stuff I do and also laughs at my jokes. I think she is also a “plain” looking type, she kind of reminds me a bit of the girl from high school.
> 
> So I’d say for whatever reason I tend towards “plain” as a type especially if they laugh at my jokes.


If you wanted a girl who was a pilot, she'd be "plane" whether she wore makeup or not.

Kidding aside, are you attracted females who like your jokes and other things you like, or are you attracted to women who are considered "plain" because they don't go out of their way to try to doll themselves up for attention? I see both as being good reasons.


----------



## Rus47

manwithnoname said:


> If you wanted a girl who was a pilot, she'd be "plane" whether she wore makeup or not.
> 
> Kidding aside, are you attracted females who like your jokes and other things you like, or are you attracted to women who are considered "plain" because they don't go out of their way to try to doll themselves up for attention? I see both as being good reasons.


Recall my USMC Dad telling me that if married a woman who dolled herself up all of the time, would end up having to beat off the males every day. Similar to a wife who gets herself augmented. Have had more than one acquaintance where that was precursor for wife stepping out.


----------



## Twodecades

karole said:


> I don’t get the whole makeup thing. I love my makeup & I honestly don’t give a Rat’s Ass what any man thinks of it to be honest. If a woman wears more cosmetics than you like, move along


I'm not _concerned_ about what men think, and it will not affect whether or not I wear it (as I enjoy wearing it). However, since I'm a student of human behavior, I am _curious _about how men view the wearing of it and if my husband's view is the norm or not.


----------



## Twodecades

So the majority of men seem to be saying that they prefer a female face devoid of makeup, especially their SO, which is surprising. Others say they like to see makeup for special occasions or perhaps the way makeup enhances a particular facial feature of their SO. This is all very interesting.

I do wonder if sometimes when men think they're seeing a make-up free face they are in reality actually seeing skillfully applied, minimalist makeup. At least when it comes to women in public.


----------



## GC1234

SOME men say they prefer a woman without makeup, but then ogle the ones who wear makeup and go all out. I made the decision to do me, be me, and that includes wearing as much makeup and doing myself up as I want. In my experience, SOME men are just insecure and don't want 'their woman to be taken away by someone else".


----------



## Twodecades

Rus47 said:


> Recall my USMC Dad telling me that if married a woman who dolled herself up all of the time, would end up having to beat off the males every day. Similar to a wife who gets herself augmented. Have had more than one acquaintance where that was precursor for wife stepping out.


This sounds like the old song, "If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life, never make a pretty woman your wife!" 🤣 Yet most men's heads are turned by beauty, right?

Where is the line in "all dolled up," I wonder? Once a women is in an established relationship, is she expected to stop looking nice, or else she's trying to make some sort of statement? Is there a male equivalent to this? What's considered good hygiene and trying to look one's best vs. trying TOO hard? 

(These questions aren't necessarily directed at you, Rus, just general questions.)

I would assume it has to do more with a women's behavior once in a relationship than her appearance. Unless "dolled up" means a different modesty level pre and post the start of a relationship (which is not something that changed for me, regardless).


----------



## ccpowerslave

Twodecades said:


> I do wonder if sometimes when men think they're seeing a make-up free face they are is reality seeing actually skillfully applied, minimalist makeup. At least when it comes to women in public.


This is what @DownByTheRiver said.

I think she definitely has a point. Unless you live with her and see what she’s doing you’re not really going to know.


----------



## Numb26

Twodecades said:


> This sounds like the old song, "If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life, never make a pretty woman your wife!" 🤣 Yet most men's heads are turned by beauty, right?
> 
> Where is the line in "all dolled up," I wonder? Once a women is in an established relationship, is she expected to stop looking nice, or else she's trying to make some sort of statement? Is there a male equivalent to this? What's considered good hygiene and trying to look one's best vs. trying TOO hard?
> 
> (These questions aren't necessarily directed at you, Rus, just general questions.)
> 
> I would assume it has to do more with a women's behavior once in a relationship than her appearance. Unless "dolled up" means a different modesty level pre and post the start of a relationship (which is not something that changed for me, regardless).


My Father always said this about what he called "Fake-Up".....Make-up is false advertising


----------



## Twodecades

Numb26 said:


> My Father always said this about what he called "Fake-Up".....Make-up is false advertising


Where is the line between "false advertising" and looking one's best, I wonder?


----------



## karole

My dad used to get mad at my mom for having to put on her “war paint” as daddy called it. I don’t think he really cared if she wore make-up, he got mad having to wait for her to put it on


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Twodecades said:


> So the majority of men seem to be saying that they prefer a female face devoid of makeup, especially their SO, which is surprising. Others say they like to see makeup for special occasions or perhaps the way makeup enhances a particular facial feature of their SO. This is all very interesting.
> 
> I do wonder if sometimes when men think they're seeing a make-up free face they are is reality seeing actually skillfully applied, minimalist makeup. At least when it comes to women in public.


What they're seeing is earthtones makeup well blended. Someone who really knows how to do contouring can really improve their looks and still look like it's no makeup, but it's layers of it. Starts with eye cream and moisturizer. Then both eye and face color corrector bases for eye and face to correct undertones. That's invisible on the skin, though it's pink or green in the bottle. Then you do foundation, which can be really sheer and sprayed on or heavier or you can build it up in areas it's needed to cover something. Then you use a palette of contouring colors, highlighting, darker than skin tone and lighter than skin tone to shape your face. Concealer on anything foundation won't cover. Then just a little cheek color, the only thing so far not earthtone, applied lightly and strategically to look natural.

That's seven makeups only for the skin, nothing else. At that point if you blended it all correctly, it looks natural but you look a lot more flawless and have a healthy glow. The highlighter is placed a little on the eyelid and below the eye, usually on the highest part of the cheekbone (or fake cheekbone you just created) and that picks up the light in your eyes and makes them sparkle. 

After that, you'd have to at least use some mascara or lashes, maybe some brow color if you need it. You can blend on some earthtone eye shadow combination to give your eyes dimension. Most people are going to at least add some well blended eyeliner to define their eyes after that and maybe just have a naked lip or some earthtone lip color. 

That's the "natural" face a lot of men think they like. It's by no means naked. Of course, a real naked face is sometimes nice too, when you're really young and no lines or anything and lucky enough not to have dark circles and skin anomalies. 

Here is a link to models without makeup. A couple of them look really good without it, but check out Heidi. She looks like a haggard soccer mom. I saw a photo earlier today on Twitter of one of the Hadid sisters crying no makeup, and she looked like everybody's moody messy teenager. But those are models. Most of us normal earthlings can benefit from knowing how to do makeup. And we don't all WANT to look "natural." Some of us like a little drama. 









What 15 models look like without a lick of makeup


From Tyra Banks to Kendall Jenner, many of the world's most famous models have gone makeup-free on social media.




www.insider.com


----------



## Numb26

Twodecades said:


> Where is the line between "false advertising" and looking one's best, I wonder?


When it completely alters your look.

Exhibit A:


----------



## ccpowerslave

I prefer left girl.


----------



## Numb26

ccpowerslave said:


> I prefer left girl.


Same here


----------



## karole

Numb26 said:


> My Father always said this about what he called "Fake-Up".....Make-up is false advertising


Wow Numb! Is it also false advertising wearing nice clothes or getting our hair colored or cut? You guys must be around women that really cake the make up on to have such opinions. Lol!


Numb26 said:


> When it completely alters your look.
> 
> Exhibit A:
> View attachment 80123


I don’t know one woman that wears makeup like that.


----------



## Twodecades

Interesting. Very interesting. It should be noted that there is a mid-range between those two pictures, as well. It doesn't have to be all or nothing, and the majority of women don't wear air-brushed makeup like the pic on the right (if the pic isn't digitally altered, too, that is.)


----------



## Twodecades

karole said:


> I don’t know one woman that wears makeup like that.


You were posting as the same time as me. The only ones I knew were hair or makeup stylists, and even then, it wasn't daily.


----------



## minimalME




----------



## Numb26

karole said:


> Wow Numb! Is it also false advertising wearing nice clothes or getting our hair colored or cut? You guys must be around women that really cake the make up on to have such opinions. Lol!
> 
> I don’t know one woman that wears makeup like that.


Wearing nice clothes or keeping your hair nice is more about hygiene then altering ones appearance I think.

I see A LOT of women here that wear makeup like that but it is also the culture. Women try to look more like "dolls"


----------



## Twodecades

minimalME said:


>


😂🤣😂🤣😂 Oh. My. Goodness. That was awesome! I laughed so freaking hard!


----------



## ccpowerslave

Hahaha @minimalME that is perfect. I like Amy Schumer even though she’s politically terrible she’s funny. I still think she looked fine with no makeup.


----------



## Numb26

I also feel the same way about pushup bras as I do about make-up. Why lie about who you are?


----------



## ccpowerslave

Numb26 said:


> I also feel the same way about pushup bras as I do about make-up. Why lie about who you are?


I successfully converted my wife over to tiny mesh bras from Negative Underwear. Thanks Instagram!!! She wears them preferentially now that she doesn’t go into the office. I love Instagram’s AI sales algorithm.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

ccpowerslave said:


> I prefer left girl.


I actually don't think either looks as good as she could. One is too much and one is too little.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

minimalME said:


>


Yeah, that's the way it is. Her face looks fat, even though she's not fat, without the contouring.


----------



## ccpowerslave

DownByTheRiver said:


> I actually don't think either looks as good as she could. One is too much and one is too little.


I was gonna say she should get some pimple cream or something.

So for whatever reason I don’t get pimples anymore. Sometimes my wife gets a pimple.

This morning when I got back from working out my wife was staring at her face in the mirror. She does pimple maintenance and takes care of blemishes and such. I think this is part of the reason she gets by with no makeup is she’s using maintenance products to keep everything clear. I know she buys something from Sephora.

Maybe that’s part of the issue is that men are completely ignorant of the behind the scenes products and maintenance that go into a clean look.

All I do is Dollar Shave Club and I hand trim my facial hair with shears.


----------



## Twodecades

ccpowerslave said:


> She does pimple maintenance and takes care of blemishes and such. I think this is part of the reason she gets by with no makeup is she’s using maintenance products to keep everything clear. I know she buys something from Sephora.


I actually don't use foundation anymore because my skin is pretty good. But I still enjoy all of the other stuff, depending on my mood. 

Women are like precious gemstones...unique and multifaceted. 😉


----------



## ccpowerslave

Twodecades said:


> I actually don't use foundation anymore because my skin is pretty good. But I still enjoy all of the other stuff, depending on my mood.
> 
> Women are like precious gemstones...unique and multifaceted. 😉


So I know when we first got married she used a Clinique product that was $60 a can at Nordstrom.

Then she stopped as far as I know. Many years and I never went with her to buy that one.

Now I see her duck into Sephora every once in a while to buy a can of something. I don’t know what it does.

I’m wondering if it is hormonal? Not sure. In any case she looks really good. All her age damage is at the corners of her eyes and such which is where mine is.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

ccpowerslave said:


> I was gonna say she should get some pimple cream or something.
> 
> So for whatever reason I don’t get pimples anymore. Sometimes my wife gets a pimple.
> 
> This morning when I got back from working out my wife was staring at her face in the mirror. She does pimple maintenance and takes care of blemishes and such. I think this is part of the reason she gets by with no makeup is she’s using maintenance products to keep everything clear. I know she buys something from Sephora.
> 
> Maybe that’s part of the issue is that men are completely ignorant of the behind the scenes products and maintenance that go into a clean look.
> 
> All I do is Dollar Shave Club and I hand trim my facial hair with shears.


Even with no pimples, most people have uneven complexion, blotchy. I have to say I never have gotten how Chrissy T. got a modeling job. I just don't find her attractive with or without.


----------



## minimalME

DownByTheRiver said:


> Even with no pimples, most people have uneven complexion, blotchy.


Amen! I’m quite blotchy. 😕

This summer I was out and about and got lots of sun, which really evened it all, but now I’m pale again. 😅


----------



## Diana7

About 1O years ago I gave a lot if thought as to why women wear make up. Not sure many give it too much thought and maybe it's just habit or to be like those they mix with?
I mean if we lived alone on an island for 6 months I am guessing many of us wouldn't wear it. 
So does that mean it's all about the impression we want to make on others or to appear more sexually attractive too others?


----------



## Twodecades

Diana7 said:


> About 1O years ago I gave a lot if thought as to why women wear make up. Not sure many give it too much thought and maybe it's just habit or to be like those they mix with?
> I mean if we lived alone on an island for 6 months I am guessing many of us wouldn't wear it.
> So does that mean it's all about the impression we want to make on others or to appear more sexually attractive too others?


I think some of us would still be rubbing pomegranate juice on our cheeks and lips. I can't speak for other women, but I like art, and it's an art form I enjoy. I also feel more confident if I look my best.


----------



## Rus47

Twodecades said:


> This sounds like the old song, "If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life, never make a pretty woman your wife!" 🤣 Yet most men's heads are turned by beauty, right?
> 
> Where is the line in "all dolled up," I wonder? Once a women is in an established relationship, is she expected to stop looking nice, or else she's trying to make some sort of statement? Is there a male equivalent to this? What's considered good hygiene and trying to look one's best vs. trying TOO hard?
> 
> (These questions aren't necessarily directed at you, Rus, just general questions.)
> 
> I would assume it has to do more with a women's behavior once in a relationship than her appearance. Unless "dolled up" means a different modesty level pre and post the start of a relationship (which is not something that changed for me, regardless).


Like I said before, whether my wife wears makeup or not is her business and makes no difference to me one way or the other. My wife is beautiful, makeup or no, and I honestly have difficulty telling if she is wearing it. I asked her today, and she said she wears it to church and if we are going to a social gathering but otherwise none. And she always looks nice, makeup or not. She chooses clothes very well.

In my mind the line you ask about is between the two pictures in the post above. The one on the right is what my dad was talking about.


----------



## ccpowerslave

DownByTheRiver said:


> Even with no pimples, most people have uneven complexion, blotchy. I have to say I never have gotten how Chrissy T. got a modeling job. I just don't find her attractive with or without.


Had to look her up, hard pass.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

minimalME said:


> Amen! I’m quite blotchy. 😕
> 
> This summer I was out and about and got lots of sun, which really evened it all, but now I’m pale again. 😅


Yeah. When I had a tan, which was nearly always when young since I tan easy, my complexion was perfect, but now I have spots and unevenness everywhere in my old age. I have a problem with it. Just not used to having spotty skin.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Diana7 said:


> About 1O years ago I gave a lot if thought as to why women wear make up. Not sure many give it too much thought and maybe it's just habit or to be like those they mix with?
> I mean if we lived alone on an island for 6 months I am guessing many of us wouldn't wear it.
> So does that mean it's all about the impression we want to make on others or to appear more sexually attractive too others?


It's certainly about wanting to look our best for others. Although I could see myself playing with makeup even alone on an island but only if I had a mirror with me!


----------



## DownByTheRiver

ccpowerslave said:


> So I know when we first got married she used a Clinique product that was $60 a can at Nordstrom.
> 
> Then she stopped as far as I know. Many years and I never went with her to buy that one.
> 
> Now I see her duck into Sephora every once in a while to buy a can of something. I don’t know what it does.
> 
> I’m wondering if it is hormonal? Not sure. In any case she looks really good. All her age damage is at the corners of her eyes and such which is where mine is.


At Sephora, they have a lot of the same brands as in the department stores, such as Clinique. Pimples are usually hormonal on teens, but some people just do have erupting skin into adulthood, too. I didn't have pimples. I had the odd one-off pimple just once in a blue moon.


----------



## minimalME

DownByTheRiver said:


> At Sephora, they have a lot of the same brands as in the department stores, such as Clinique. Pimples are usually hormonal on teens, but some people just do have erupting skin into adulthood, too. I didn't have pimples. I had the odd one-off pimple just once in a blue moon.


Throughout menopause, I've broken out a lot. 

Last year I went to the dermatologist for a mole check up, and she told me that my facial pinkness was rosacea, and she wrote a prescription for me. The (very expensive) medicine helped my cheeks, but not my chin.


----------



## ccpowerslave

minimalME said:


> Throughout menopause, I've broken out a lot.
> 
> Last year I went to the dermatologist for a mole check up, and she told me that my facial pinkness was rosacea, and she wrote a prescription for me. The (very expensive) medicine helped my cheeks, but not my chin.


My wife gets infuriated if she has a blemish. She’s mad and curses the world.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

minimalME said:


> Throughout menopause, I've broken out a lot.
> 
> Last year I went to the dermatologist for a mole check up, and she told me that my facial pinkness was rosacea, and she wrote a prescription for me. The (very expensive) medicine helped my cheeks, but not my chin.


I definitely have some redness that I never used to have too although they haven't really used the rosacea word on me. I think it's because I'm old and fat and flush easier now! I know it's not because I'm blushing!


----------



## Diana7

Twodecades said:


> I think some of us would still be rubbing pomegranate juice on our cheeks and lips. I can't speak for other women, but I like art, and it's an art form I enjoy. I also feel more confident if I look my best.


Have you asked yourself why you need make up to feel confident?


----------



## Diana7

ccpowerslave said:


> My wife gets infuriated if she has a blemish. She’s mad and curses the world.


Everyone has them.


----------



## heartsbeating

@Diana7 does it matter to you if other women wear makeup - and if so, why?


----------



## ccpowerslave

Diana7 said:


> Everyone has them.


I know. I think it’s cute.


----------



## Asterix

GC1234 said:


> SOME men are just insecure and don't want 'their woman to be taken away by someone else".


I think, when a partner is "taken away by someone else" then s/he wasn't fit to be the partner in the first place anyway.


----------



## Asterix

DownByTheRiver said:


> That's the "natural" face a lot of men think they like. It's by no means naked. Of course, a real naked face is sometimes nice too, when you're really young and no lines or anything and lucky enough not to have dark circles and skin anomalies.
> 
> Here is a link to models without makeup. A couple of them look really good without it, but check out Heidi. She looks like a haggard soccer mom. I saw a photo earlier today on Twitter of one of the Hadid sisters crying no makeup, and she looked like everybody's moody messy teenager. But those are models. Most of us normal earthlings can benefit from knowing how to do makeup. And we don't all WANT to look "natural." Some of us like a little drama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What 15 models look like without a lick of makeup
> 
> 
> From Tyra Banks to Kendall Jenner, many of the world's most famous models have gone makeup-free on social media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insider.com


I looked at the article and the pictures. I think they are wearing makeup in both their pictures. In the pictures where it says that it's the "natural" look, I see the freckles on the shoulders and chest and none on the face. Also the face looks a tinge brighter than the skin on the chest and shoulders. And that's what I can notice from a low-res jpeg. I'd love to see the raw images to see it in detail.


----------



## Diana7

heartsbeating said:


> @Diana7 does it matter to you if other women wear makeup - and if so, why?


Not at all, I am just interested in why women wear it. I don't think many of us really ask ourselves why we do these things.


----------



## Asterix

ccpowerslave said:


> I successfully converted my wife over to tiny mesh bras from Negative Underwear. Thanks Instagram!!! She wears them preferentially now that she doesn’t go into the office. I love Instagram’s AI sales algorithm.


But why though? Just curious. Since she's not going into the office, a bra could be restrictive for her and obstructive for you.


----------



## minimalME

Diana7 said:


> Not at all, I am just interested in why women wear it. I don't think many of us really ask ourselves why we do these things.


To me, it's the same as _any_ enhancement.

Haircuts, jewelry, specific styles/colors of clothing. Specific smells in our soaps, shampoos/conditioners, perfumes. 

Or - binding feet, stretching necks, tattooing, etc.

It's just how we prefer to present ourselves to the world.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Makeup certainly can be self-expression. It was for me when young.


----------



## karole

Diana7 said:


> Not at all, I am just interested in why women wear it. I don't think many of us really ask ourselves why we do these things.


Because I love make up, love applying it & like the way I look with it on. Why should my decision to wear make up affect anyone else? I’m not trying to get attention. I just like the way I look with it on. I don’t think it is anyone else’s business to be honest. If people see me & want to judge me because I have makeup on, they can kiss my A**


----------



## GC1234

Asterix said:


> I think, when a partner is "taken away by someone else" then s/he wasn't fit to be the partner in the first place anyway.


I didn't say it was a logical argument...just what SOME men are afraid of...it's silly, I know. Lol.


----------



## Twodecades

Diana7 said:


> Have you asked yourself why you need make up to feel confident?


In the same way I feel more confident if I have taken a shower or at least brushed my hair before I leave the house, vs. rolling out the front door in bed head or with b.o.?


----------



## Twodecades

Diana7 said:


> Not at all, I am just interested in why women wear it. I don't think many of us really ask ourselves why we do these things.


I've explained why I wear it earlier in the thread. I enjoy it, and looking my best makes me feel better.


----------



## heartsbeating

Diana7 said:


> Not at all, I am just interested in why women wear it. I don't think many of us really ask ourselves why we do these things.


My experience is the opposite; those within my social circles have reflected on why we adopt certain things and perhaps not others - myself included. Sometimes the reasons are multi-layered and with contradictions.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Diana7 said:


> Not at all, I am just interested in why women wear it. I don't think many of us really ask ourselves why we do these things.


I was a hippie when very young, so during that time, I was "natural" about everything. I had worn makeup in high school, but I stopped doing those things as a hippie and stripped off conventions. 

It was a very hard decision when I had to decide when to put an end to that. It had its purpose at the time. But I began craving rich fabric and finding vintage clothing and having velvet jackets made, or some other lush material, and "natural" didn't go with it. I spent a long time trying to deal with my contradictory feelings on it, but in the end, I just accepted change. I really was changing to be my next incarnation and to be the best me I could be at the time. It was a transformation, and because it was a bit of an ordeal for me, I began to really admire the few people I met who transformed themselves and made something out of themselves. It was all part of a creative process, I think, but also just discovering my passions.


----------



## hamadryad

Diana7 said:


> Not at all, I am just interested in why women wear it. I don't think many of us really ask ourselves* why we do these things.*



I mean, for that reason why do people lose weight and get fit, right? I mean, sure it's better for your health, but let's face it...a lot of people do it because...simply, it makes them feel better when they look better..Even if it didn't do anything for their health, they want to "change" themselves into whatever suits them..

And why do people get tattoos, piercings, whatever? I know some people are against it, but at the end of the day, people do things to enhance or alter their appearance for a variety of reasons....To call it unhealthy, "fake" or whatever is just silly...

And if you still shave your armpits and legs....and, er...., why do you do that as well?? The list is endless..

While not generally referring to anyone in particular, I do believe a lot of the guys that say they want their women doing nothing in this area, are coming from a position of insecurity and control...They'll try to sell it by telling their SO"s that they "love them just the way they are", which is flattering, but its hiding some deep insecurity....They don't feel confident enough in themselves to allow their women to do anything that may make them look prettier, more sexy, whatever..Some even get angry if their women decide to lose weight and get in shape....Its the most ridiculous thing ever...


----------



## pastasauce79

Numb26 said:


> I also feel the same way about pushup bras as I do about make-up. Why lie about who you are?


Now, you've crossed the line!! I can't live without my padded wonderbra.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Numb26 said:


> I also feel the same way about pushup bras as I do about make-up. Why lie about who you are?


To me all the make-up screams, "I am not enough". The woman believes she is not good enough and has to change her looks because she is lacking. Basically low self esteem.


----------



## Cindywife

Divinely Favored said:


> To me all the make-up screams, "I am not enough". The woman believes she is not good enough and has to change her looks because she is lacking. Basically low self esteem.


How many people are satisfied with their looks? Ppl are always doing something to change the way they look, smell, act etc. in order to be more acceptable to society. Life is easier when you're attractive. Ppl are nicer to you and that does feel good.


----------



## Blondilocks

Divinely Favored said:


> To me all the make-up screams, "I am not enough". The woman believes she is not good enough and has to change her looks because she is lacking. Basically low self esteem.


I'm sorry you have such an impaired sense of reality. Wearing makeup is no different than selecting a wardrobe. Some women will opt for sweats and others will want to wear stylish or at least quasi attractive clothes.


----------



## In Absentia

Blondilocks said:


> I'm sorry you have such an impaired sense of reality. Wearing makeup is no different than selecting a wardrobe. Some women will opt for sweats and others will want to wear stylish or at least quasi attractive clothes.


Totally agree. TAM is really going back to the iron age...


----------



## Divinely Favored

Diana7 said:


> Not at all, I am just interested in why women wear it. I don't think many of us really ask ourselves why we do these things.


I think women have been brainwashed by the industry telling them all their lives that they are flawed and not pretty enough or accepted unless they put on a mask. That men will not want them and they must hide their real selves.

I can understand if someone has a shin disorder, injury or obvious thing that would draw attention. Have a cousin that her birthmark covered 25% of her face. Looked like a tanned area. 

She was beautiful but i could understand her not wanting others gawking and wondering why she had a tanned splotch covering a big place on her face.

Fun fact: Birthmarks on men are predominantly on an extremity. Bmarks on women are on torso, neck or head/face.


----------



## Cindywife

Divinely Favored said:


> I think women have been brainwashed by the industry telling them all their lives that they are flawed and not pretty enough or accepted unless they put on a mask. That men will not want them and they must hide their real selves.


I'll agree with you that the beauty industry does exploit female fears outrageously. However, women were wearing makeup prior to the beauty industry. So there's that...


----------



## Divinely Favored

Blondilocks said:


> I'm sorry you have such an impaired sense of reality. Wearing makeup is no different than selecting a wardrobe. Some women will opt for sweats and others will want to wear stylish or at least quasi attractive clothes.


There are also many women who would not be caught outside the house without makeup. 
That goes to psychology of an issue. Same sense as one poster stating she was more confident with makeup. 

Same with the clothes...you have people that will only wear what is "IN" or "HIP" what ever word those people use and would not be caught dead in anything else. Same psychology going on there. I know women who have no issue wearing a hoodie, track suit, jeans or skirt to the store or mall. I know others who would not leave the house unless dressed to the 9's.

It all fits in with women being unsatisfied with breast size or men with penis size. It is about thinking one is not being enough by themself.

I guess the difference in psychological issue or just wanting to.....can one go to the store or mall without it and not feel uncomfortable or scared of others seeing them without makeup?

Like i said i can see someone with skin thing wanting to hide a blemish. Or very little mascera to actually make eyelashes not be invisable as they are on some people. My dentist has the most beautiful eyelashes i have ever seen. They are natural, long and thick. Im sure she uses some growth serum.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Cindywife said:


> I'll agree with you that the beauty industry does exploit female fears outrageously. However, women were wearing makeup prior to the beauty industry. So there's that...


It was very popular with Egyptian women in the red light district so to speak in Biblical times.


----------



## Cindywife

Divinely Favored said:


> It was very popular with Egyptian women in the red light district so to speak in Biblical times.


Well..now you're just being silly. Here's an interesting article on Cleopatra:

Cleopatra's Eye Makeup Warded Off Infections?


----------



## TXTrini

Divinely Favored said:


> There are also many women who would not be caught outside the house without makeup.
> That goes to psychology of an issue. Same sense as one poster stating she was more confident with makeup.
> 
> Same with the clothes...you have people that will only wear what is "IN" or "HIP" what ever word those people use and would not be caught dead in anything else. Same psychology going on there. I know women who have no issue wearing a hoodie, track suit, jeans or skirt to the store or mall. I know others who would not leave the house unless dressed to the 9's.
> 
> It all fits in with women being unsatisfied with breast size or men with penis size. It is about thinking one is not being enough by themself.
> 
> I guess the difference in psychological issue or just wanting to.....can one go to the store or mall without it and not feel uncomfortable or scared of others seeing them without makeup?
> 
> Like i said i can see someone with skin thing wanting to hide a blemish. Or very little mascera to actually make eyelashes not be invisable as they are on some people. My dentist has the most beautiful eyelashes i have ever seen. They are natural, long and thick. Im sure she uses some growth serum.


Do you think we wear makeup 24/7? 😆 

It's an accessory like any other, tailored to what I'm wearing and the occassion. It finishes my look, similar to jewelry, though I'm not much of a jewelry person. 

Do you think women should just roll out of bed and put on clothes? How about a potato sack? What do you wear? Do you get regular haircuts and groom your facial hair in any manner?


I've seen some men spend ages on grooming to achieve a particular look, some of which completely transform their looks. E.g. a big , styled beard to hide a weak chin and jaw structure, in an attempt to enhance their masculinity.


----------



## Enigma32

TXTrini said:


> *Yup. I laugh every time a man says they like barefaced best, especially many of these same men will do a double-take at tastefully made-up to downright fake-looking women when out.*
> 
> I've been using and liking Urban Decay's Brow Tattoo lately. It's buildable, so it can look natural > fake, and once on, it doesn't move unless you want it to. I got one for my mom, and she loves it, it helps tint bits of gray brow hairs. They have taupe, and I believe they're on sale at the moment on the company's website.


My GF doesn't wear makeup, doesn't even know how to apply the stuff. It's actually one of the things I like about her. No bait and switch the morning after.


----------



## TXTrini

Enigma32 said:


> My GF doesn't wear makeup, doesn't even know how to apply the stuff. It's actually one of the things I like about her. No bait and switch the morning after.


Good for you both! 

Your bait and switch comment implies the man never sees the woman without makeup, which is incredibly unrealistic. Women only go to bed with makeup in the movies, unless they ARE insecure.

Are you basing your opinion on real life experiences or what you see on TV btw? I'm not being facetious, I'm genuinely asking bc many of us make-up wearing/loving ladies have no problem attracting and keeping men. 

My bf (and exes) didn't run screaming for the hills at my bare face or turn to stone 😂 . He saw me bare faced at home very early on and requests bolder colored lipstick occasionally (I hate smudgey lipstick, so stick to neutral tones) to spice things up bc he likes how full bolder colors make my lips look.


----------



## Enigma32

TXTrini said:


> Good for you both!
> 
> Your bait and switch comment implies the man never sees the woman without makeup, which is incredibly unrealistic. Women only go to bed with makeup in the movies, unless they ARE insecure.
> 
> Are you basing your opinion on real life experiences or what you see on TV btw? I'm not being facetious, I'm genuinely asking bc many of us make-up wearing/loving ladies have no problem attracting and keeping men.
> 
> My bf (and exes) didn't run screaming for the hills at my bare face or turn to stone 😂 . He saw me bare faced at home very early on and requests bolder colored lipstick occasionally (I hate smudgey lipstick, so stick to neutral tones) to spice things up bc he likes how full bolder colors make my lips look.


The bait and switch always happens at the beginning. While I do think that most ladies look better with some makeup on, to me at least, I know in my head that it's fake and she's just painting her face to look more attractive. That kills it for me. I can sit there and see that she looks better all made up but I know that stuff comes off at some point and the woman underneath is what I ultimately need to find attractive, not the painted version. 

Yup, real life events. When a guy first meets a woman, she generally shows the best side of herself like everyone else. If she wears makeup, then she usually wears it for the first few dates at least. I had a party at my place wayyyy back in the day and a girl that was into me crashed at my place that night. The next morning when everyone woke up and I went to talk to her, she literally ran into the bathroom so she could hide her real face and put on some makeup. Evidently, her eyebrows were 100% fake and painted on so without makeup she looked almost hairless. I've also dated women that had to spend 1+ hours just making sure their face was made up right so we could go out somewhere. It's just all unattractive to me.


----------



## LATERILUS79

Enigma32 said:


> The bait and switch always happens at the beginning. While I do think that most ladies look better with some makeup on, to me at least, I know in my head that it's fake and she's just painting her face to look more attractive. That kills it for me. I can sit there and see that she looks better all made up but I know that stuff comes off at some point and the woman underneath is what I ultimately need to find attractive, not the painted version.
> 
> Yup, real life events. When a guy first meets a woman, she generally shows the best side of herself like everyone else. If she wears makeup, then she usually wears it for the first few dates at least. I had a party at my place wayyyy back in the day and a girl that was into me crashed at my place that night. The next morning when everyone woke up and I went to talk to her, she literally ran into the bathroom so she could hide her real face and put on some makeup. Evidently, her eyebrows were 100% fake and painted on so without makeup she looked almost hairless. I've also dated women that had to spend 1+ hours just making sure their face was made up right so we could go out somewhere. It's just all unattractive to me.


In my humble opinion, there is a difference between accenting features and painting on/caking on a new face. Not having eyebrows and painting in eyebrows would be an example of painting on a new face. 

I personally like the makeup my wife does and think it looks good on many other women a well. I think a naturally beautiful woman is going to show regardless, but makeup done the right way to accent a woman's features is pretty cool with me.


----------



## TXTrini

Enigma32 said:


> The bait and switch always happens at the beginning. While I do think that most ladies look better with some makeup on, to me at least, I know in my head that it's fake and she's just painting her face to look more attractive. That kills it for me. I can sit there and see that she looks better all made up but I know that stuff comes off at some point and the woman underneath is what I ultimately need to find attractive, not the painted version.
> 
> Yup, real life events. When a guy first meets a woman, she generally shows the best side of herself like everyone else. If she wears makeup, then she usually wears it for the first few dates at least. I had a party at my place wayyyy back in the day and a girl that was into me crashed at my place that night. The next morning when everyone woke up and I went to talk to her, she literally ran into the bathroom so she could hide her real face and put on some makeup. Evidently, her eyebrows were 100% fake and painted on so without makeup she looked almost hairless. I've also dated women that had to spend 1+ hours just making sure their face was made up right so we could go out somewhere. It's just all unattractive to me.


I think all women look better with a little makeup, however unpopular an opinion that may be. However I would never presume to say anyone needs it, that's a personal decision and none of my business.

Of course women want to look more attractive, so do men, or they wouldn't bother to keep fit, dress attractively or bother with any superficial trappings, but operate on a completely utilitarian level. Why does anyone make art or decorate anything if not to enhance in some way?

I understand where you're coming from, in the short term when you just meet someone. I don't understand it in the longerterm when everyone's ass is out, so to speak. Fair enough you don't want to wait on a woman to get ready, so you chose accordingly.

The way I operate is, I confirm departure time and am ready then +/- 5 to 10 minutes (I set alarms so I don't undererestimate the time). I have a healthy respect for other people's time and am rarely late for anything. 

Anyway, I'm not trying to change your or anyone else's mind, it's interesting to see people's thought process. I think differences in what we find attractive/unattractive is wonderful, so we aren't all bumrushing the same folks.


----------



## Enigma32

@TXTrini I agree with you on things after we have been established. I still kinda see it as fake though. I man or woman can go to the gym to look better and that's real, water won't wash that off. Makeup just isn't the same to me. I don't hate it, I just always remember it isn't real.


----------



## TXTrini

Enigma32 said:


> @TXTrini I agree with you on things after we have been established. I still kinda see it as fake though. I man or woman can go to the gym to look better and that's real, water won't wash that off. Makeup just isn't the same to me. I don't hate it, I just always remember it isn't real.


How do you feel about beauty treatments, hair dye and teeth straightening, whitening or plastic surgery? How about laser hair removal? 

Noone needs that stuff, it can't be washed away, but it's all 100% fake.


----------



## Numb26

TXTrini said:


> How do you feel about beauty treatments, hair dye and teeth straightening, whitening or plastic surgery? How about laser hair removal?
> 
> Noone needs that stuff, it can't be washed away, but it's all 100% fake.


Leave the hair!! Nothing better to keep warm with on a cold winter's night then a woman's back hair. 🤔


----------



## In Absentia

Bait and switch for wearing make up? This a new one... 🤔 😮


----------



## Enigma32

TXTrini said:


> How do you feel about beauty treatments, hair dye and teeth straightening, whitening or plastic surgery? How about laser hair removal?
> 
> Noone needs that stuff, it can't be washed away, but it's all 100% fake.


Not really crazy about any of that stuff either, especially plastic surgery. Teeth straightening is probably the only thing that doesn't bother me. A lot of us had braces or some dental work at least once.


----------



## Numb26

Enigma32 said:


> Not really crazy about any of that stuff either, especially plastic surgery. Teeth straightening is probably the only thing that doesn't bother me. A lot of us had braces or some dental work at least once.


I am not crazy about hair color changes


----------



## bobert

TXTrini said:


> How do you feel about beauty treatments, hair dye and teeth straightening, whitening or plastic surgery? How about laser hair removal?
> 
> Noone needs that stuff, it can't be washed away, but it's all 100% fake.


I wouldn't see makeup as a bait and switch, unless the woman has horrible acne or something. Even then, I'm not sure I'd call that a bait and switch. But I wouldn't want a woman to go wash her makeup off and come back totally unrecognizable or shockingly different.


----------



## Numb26

bobert said:


> I wouldn't see makeup as a bait and switch, unless the woman has horrible acne or something. Even then, I'm not sure I'd call that a bait and switch. But I wouldn't want a woman to go wash her makeup off and come back totally unrecognizable or shockingly different.


Nothing worse then going to bed with an 8 and waking up with a 3 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## heartsbeating

I think the way we present ourselves in the world can symbolize sense of self; taking pride in the expression of outfit/appearance. And when one feels good in how they present, that can reflect back in one's body language, interaction with others. Just as feeling good in one's self can also reflect how one chooses to present. It's also no revelation that how we present can alter how others interact with, and/or perceive us. For clarity, I'm not suggesting this needs to relate to wearing makeup (or not), and nor does it need to mean dressing to the nines. Functionality plays a part too.


----------



## heartsbeating

Numb26 said:


> Nothing worse then going to bed with an 8 and waking up with a 3 🤣🤣🤣🤣


Here's that mysterious numbered ranking system again!


----------



## Numb26

heartsbeating said:


> Here's that mysterious numbered ranking system again!


Not so mysterious. It's easy, here is an example.....Danny Devito would be a 2 and Jason Momoa would be an 8


----------



## BigDaddyNY

heartsbeating said:


> Here's that mysterious numbered ranking system again!


I wonder if any women go to 11?


----------



## Numb26

BigDaddyNY said:


> I wonder if any women go to 11?


No because there is no such thing as a 10


----------



## TXTrini

Enigma32 said:


> Not really crazy about any of that stuff either, especially plastic surgery. Teeth straightening is probably the only thing that doesn't bother me. A lot of us had braces or some dental work at least once.


Why? Because it's "cheating" some arbitrary SMV system? How would you know unless the person told you? Most people only notice the botch jobs, not the really subtle artful improvements. 

Ok... so the standard seems to be, self-enhancement is ok if X number of people have done it, so it's common, i.e. dental work, but not ok if everyone doesn't do it across the board, or it's "cheating".

Some guys look kinda hot with guyliner, just saying😁 



Numb26 said:


> I am not crazy about hair color changes


What about not accepting "old hag" status and covering up greys? Hair dye washes away over time and requires a lot of maintenance.



bobert said:


> I wouldn't see makeup as a bait and switch, unless the woman has horrible acne or something. Even then, I'm not sure I'd call that a bait and switch. But I wouldn't want a woman to go wash her makeup off and come back totally unrecognizable or shockingly different.


I think most of the Anti-makeup crew here is commenting on extreme makeup, the kind celebs and Instagram models wear. Most women who wear makeup do not go around looking anything like that on a daily basis, maybe not even for special occasions.


----------



## LisaDiane

heartsbeating said:


> Here's that mysterious numbered ranking system again!


I KNOW!!! That I can never understand because there is NO "standard" for it - it's ALL subjective!!!!!!


----------



## Numb26

TXTrini said:


> What about not accepting "old hag" status and covering up greys? Hair dye washes away over time and requires a lot of maintenance.


I was more referring to those who dye their hair colors that aren't found in nature


----------



## TXTrini

Numb26 said:


> I was more referring to those who dye their hair colors that aren't found in nature


I'm not a fan of that either, but if it makes them happy, ain't no skin off my nose to look away.


----------



## Numb26

TXTrini said:


> I'm not a fan of that either, but if it makes them happy, ain't no skin off my nose to look away.


Just not something I am into either.


----------



## Enigma32

TXTrini said:


> Why? Because it's "cheating" some arbitrary SMV system? How would you know unless the person told you? Most people only notice the botch jobs, not the really subtle artful improvements.
> 
> Ok... so the standard seems to be, self-enhancement is ok if X number of people have done it, so it's common, i.e. dental work, but not ok if everyone doesn't do it across the board, or it's "cheating".


You could say it's a bit of a pet peeve of mine but these days it just seems like SOME ladies are just so fake anymore that I kinda just want to see a girl as is, without all the BS. It's like there are layers upon layers of illusions that ladies attach to themselves to hide what they really look like. We have filtered pics, makeup, bras that add a size or 2, high waist pants that come up to your chest to hide your belly, hair dye, lip injections, fake hair extensions, etc. It's why there is a joke going around in the manosphere online that whenever you meet a girl, you should set the first date at a pool so she has to put on a bathing suit and the water might wash off the makeup. The only way to see what she really looks like.


----------



## heartsbeating

The online manosphere has overlooked water-proof mascara in that case.


----------



## hamadryad

Some of these responses are eye opening...

Why would anyone(man or woman) have an issue with someone who wants to achieve a look that suits them and makes them feel better about themselves..??

Life would be so boring if everyone just walked around as bland humans...I find women with edgy stuff like tattoos, and perhaps some more radical clothes, makeup or jewelry to be very attractive/sexy , if done right and with some artistic flair..

And I guess I sympathize more with women that want to improve themselves-even surgically...Many women have disproportionate looking breasts, and other issues that are relatively easy to correct, but if left uncorrected can make a person really feel crappy.....Why would anyone have issue.? Additionally, there is so much pressure on a lot of women to keep up appearance, far more than men....Now you are telling them its no good or "fake"?

To each their own, Ijust dont get it...


----------



## TXTrini

Enigma32 said:


> You could say it's a bit of a pet peeve of mine but these days it just seems like SOME ladies are just so fake anymore that I kinda just want to see a girl as is, without all the BS. It's like there are layers upon layers of illusions that ladies attach to themselves to hide what they really look like. We have filtered pics, makeup, bras that add a size or 2, high waist pants that come up to your chest to hide your belly, hair dye, lip injections, fake hair extensions, etc. It's why there is a joke going around in the manosphere online that whenever you meet a girl, you should set the first date at a pool so she has to put on a bathing suit and the water might wash off the makeup. The only way to see what she really looks like.


Manosphere, figures. I've read quite a few of those sites out of curiosity and seen quite a lot of contrary ideas. Anyways, you have a girlfriend that suits you, so no need to be wary of fake women anymore.

Btw, like @heartsbeating said, there's waterproof mascara (and loads other products) that don't wash off 😂 



hamadryad said:


> Some of these responses are eye opening...
> 
> Why would anyone(man or woman) have an issue with someone who wants to achieve a look that suits them and makes them feel better about themselves..??
> 
> Life would be so boring if everyone just walked around as bland humans...I find women with edgy stuff like tattoos, and perhaps some more radical clothes, makeup or jewelry to be very attractive, if done right and with some artistic flair..
> 
> And I guess I sympathize more with women that want to improve themselves-even surgically...Many women have disproportionate looking breasts, and other issues that are relatively easy to correct, but if left uncorrected can make a person really feel crappy.....Why would anyone have issue.? A*dditionally, there is so much pressure on a lot of women to keep up appearance, far more than men....Now you are telling them its no good or "fake"?*
> 
> To each their own, Ijust dont get it...


I love people watching, it's fun to see how people express a bit of who they are in how they present themselves to the world. It's like a little window into their personality, if they're fun, creative, or more conservative, reserved, etc. 

There's no pleasing some people.


----------



## Enigma32

TXTrini said:


> Manosphere, figures. I've read quite a few of those sites out of curiosity and seen quite a lot of contrary ideas. Anyways, you have a girlfriend that suits you, so no need to be wary of fake women anymore.


I generally engage in all these chats more as an observer than anything else. None of it really has much to do with me. And yeah, I'm quite content with my choice so I don't much care what other ladies do.



> Btw, like @heartsbeating said, there's waterproof mascara (and loads other products) that don't wash off 😂


Just have to make sure the chlorine is high enough to take care of the hair dye and the mascara


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Divinely Favored said:


> I think women have been brainwashed by the industry telling them all their lives that they are flawed and not pretty enough or accepted unless they put on a mask. That men will not want them and they must hide their real selves.
> 
> I can understand if someone has a shin disorder, injury or obvious thing that would draw attention. Have a cousin that her birthmark covered 25% of her face. Looked like a tanned area.
> 
> She was beautiful but i could understand her not wanting others gawking and wondering why she had a tanned splotch covering a big place on her face.
> 
> Fun fact: Birthmarks on men are predominantly on an extremity. Bmarks on women are on torso, neck or head/face.


How do you explain that tribes throughout history have worn makeup -- and not just women, but also men and maybe especially men? It's a thing.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Enigma32 said:


> @TXTrini I agree with you on things after we have been established. I still kinda see it as fake though. I man or woman can go to the gym to look better and that's real, water won't wash that off. Makeup just isn't the same to me. I don't hate it, I just always remember it isn't real.


I always liked men with elaborate hair and even makeup. I appreciate a little effort and style.


----------



## LATERILUS79

Enigma32 said:


> You could say it's a bit of a pet peeve of mine but these days it just seems like SOME ladies are just so fake anymore that I kinda just want to see a girl as is, without all the BS. It's like there are layers upon layers of illusions that ladies attach to themselves to hide what they really look like. We have filtered pics, makeup, bras that add a size or 2, high waist pants that come up to your chest to hide your belly, hair dye, lip injections, fake hair extensions, etc. It's why there is a joke going around in the manosphere online that whenever you meet a girl, you should set the first date at a pool so she has to put on a bathing suit and the water might wash off the makeup. The only way to see what she really looks like.


Dude, I don’t know. I’m glad you found a gal for yourself that fits what you like. I can respect that. There is nothing wrong with preferences. I have my own preferences of what attracts me more than other things in a woman. My wife for example has many of my physical preferences and that is what caught my attention in the first place. I stayed with her because of her heart and mind.

I mean, to each their own. I’ve got no issues with anything a woman does to her body. If she likes it, great. If was single, caked on makeup would be a turn off for me. I prefer it to be more subtle. That doesn’t mean I think any less of caked on makeup lady, I just wouldnt be interested.


----------



## minimalME

TXTrini said:


> There's no pleasing some people.


I'm in two groups on facebook for women with gray hair, and they're always posting stories about people making super rude comments about their natural hair color - they look 10 years older (they don't), they're letting themselves go, etc. 🙄😂


----------



## heartsbeating

LisaDiane said:


> I KNOW!!! That I can never understand because there is NO "standard" for it - it's ALL subjective!!!!!!


And this 'scale' is subjective based on sociocultural notions of 'beauty' standards that likely taps into the constructs that some are simultaneously expressing a disagreement about in the first place.


----------



## heartsbeating

Enigma32 said:


> I generally engage in all these chats more as an observer than anything else. None of it really has much to do with me. And yeah, I'm quite content with my choice so I don't much care what other ladies do.
> 
> Just have to make sure the chlorine is high enough to take care of the hair dye and the mascara


That just tells me how little you know about such products... however, I get the humor through which it's intended.


----------



## Enigma32

heartsbeating said:


> That just tells me how little you know about such products... however, I get the humor through which it's intended.


I don't know much about mascara or hair dye but I know a lot about chlorine since I'm a certified pool operator. One of many hats one has to wear at my place of work. Too much chlorine will at least do a number on your hair dye. Not sure if it would take off mascara though!


----------



## TXTrini

DownByTheRiver said:


> I always liked men with elaborate hair and even makeup. I appreciate a little effort and style.


You know, I'm a huge hypocrite there, I'm suspicious of men who have super neat hair and look too perfect 😂 I like my men scruffy, hairy, and a little beefy. A well-dressed man is very nice to look at for sure, but a rare bird these days. 

Unfortunately, most people don't bother to dress well anymore. I'm usually the most overdressed person anywhere I go, and I'm certainly no fashionista. I simply like to wear dresses and skirts instead of sweatpants, sweatshirts, and sneakers in a non-athletic capacity.


----------



## Numb26

What I don't get is you have some posters on here attacking others because their preference is to see women with little to no makeup. Acting like they are WRONG for having their own tastes. 
Doesn't make any sense


----------



## Numb26

TXTrini said:


> You know, I'm a huge hypocrite there, I'm suspicious of men who have super neat hair and look too perfect 😂 I like my men scruffy, hairy, and a little beefy. A well-dressed man is very nice to look at for sure, but a rare bird these days.
> 
> Unfortunately, most people don't bother to dress well anymore. I'm usually the most overdressed person anywhere I go, and I'm certainly no fashionista. I simply like to wear dresses and skirts instead of sweatpants, sweatshirts, and sneakers in a non-athletic capacity.


I clean up nice if I do say so myself but you will usually find me in jeans, tshirts and workboots. LOL


----------



## heartsbeating

Numb26 said:


> What I don't get is you have some posters on here attacking others because their preference is to see women with little to no makeup. Acting like they are WRONG for having their own tastes.
> Doesn't make any sense


Well, don't place me in that camp as I see nothing wrong with women not wearing makeup and men preferring their wives not to (which was the original premise of the thread). Some of the statements that are beyond a preference though, I consider as misguided and/or ill-informed.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Enigma32 said:


> You could say it's a bit of a pet peeve of mine but these days it just seems like SOME ladies are just so fake anymore that I kinda just want to see a girl as is, without all the BS. It's like there are layers upon layers of illusions that ladies attach to themselves to hide what they really look like. We have filtered pics, makeup, bras that add a size or 2, high waist pants that come up to your chest to hide your belly, hair dye, lip injections, fake hair extensions, etc. It's why there is a joke going around in the manosphere online that whenever you meet a girl, you should set the first date at a pool so she has to put on a bathing suit and the water might wash off the makeup. The only way to see what she really looks like.


Unless you aren't looking for just a hot body or a simpleton and actually appreciate someone with creativity, ambition, style, and personality!


----------



## Numb26

heartsbeating said:


> Well, don't place me in that camp as I see nothing wrong with women not wearing makeup and men preferring their wives not to (which was the original premise of the thread). Some of the statements that are beyond a preference though, I consider as misguided and/or ill-informed.


I much prefer natural beauty to anything else. And this from a guy who grew up during the original punk and emo crazes. That was alot of black eyeliner to stomach!!


----------



## DownByTheRiver

TXTrini said:


> You know, I'm a huge hypocrite there, I'm suspicious of men who have super neat hair and look too perfect 😂 I like my men scruffy, hairy, and a little beefy. A well-dressed man is very nice to look at for sure, but a rare bird these days.
> 
> Unfortunately, most people don't bother to dress well anymore. I'm usually the most overdressed person anywhere I go, and I'm certainly no fashionista. I simply like to wear dresses and skirts instead of sweatpants, sweatshirts, and sneakers in a non-athletic capacity.


I like them long haired at least to some extent but not just overgrown, but styled. I love men who dress glam and/or wear makeup. Don't ever see them anymore, of course. But they'd look crazy like that in their 60s anyway!! Now I just give them kudos if they still have hair at all!


----------



## TXTrini

minimalME said:


> I'm in two groups on facebook for women with gray hair, and they're always posting stories about people making super rude comments about their natural hair color - they look 10 years older (they don't), they're letting themselves go, etc. 🙄😂


So... what are they doing on groups for women with gray hair??? Do they have nothing better to do?


----------



## Numb26

TXTrini said:


> I like my men scruffy, hairy, and a little beefy.


Check, check and check!!!

I am definitely going to need a bodyguard at the TAM Meet and Greet! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## minimalME

TXTrini said:


> So... what are they doing on groups for women with gray hair??? Do they have nothing better to do?


No, no. They're posting stories in our groups about the comments people (relatives, friends, strangers) make to them in person. 😜


----------



## TXTrini

Numb26 said:


> I clean up nice if I do say so myself but you will usually find me in jeans, tshirts and workboots. LOL


Most people do! I was amazed one day I saw my bf in full wolverine mode, he came over before tidying his beard. Unfortunately, he's not the type to dress up, even though he cleans up VERY well. 



Numb26 said:


> I much prefer natural beauty to anything else. And this from a guy who grew up during the original punk and emo crazes. That was alot of black eyeliner to stomach!!


I've come across very few men who do, so kudos to you all who state your preferences simply, without denigrating others. 

I had a slightly goth phase when I thought midnight blue eyeshadow with lots of eyeliner and purple-black lipstick was cool 😂 Thank God there are no pictures!



Numb26 said:


> Check, check and check!!!
> 
> I am definitely going to need a bodyguard at the TAM Meet and Greet! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


I told you, I'm a one-man woman, your goodies are safe!


----------



## heartsbeating

TXTrini said:


> You know, I'm a huge hypocrite there, I'm suspicious of men who have super neat hair and look too perfect 😂 I like my men scruffy, hairy, and a little beefy. A well-dressed man is very nice to look at for sure, but a rare bird these days.
> 
> Unfortunately, most people don't bother to dress well anymore. I'm usually the most overdressed person anywhere I go, and I'm certainly no fashionista. I simply like to wear dresses and skirts instead of sweatpants, sweatshirts, and sneakers in a non-athletic capacity.


I'm no fashionista either. And like you, I do like to wear flowing dresses and heeled boots or if more casual then jeans with whatever... I wouldn't run to the store wearing sweatpants (yes, except that one time @Blondilocks haha) or exercise leggings. That's just me though. I have friends that do.

As for men's style... I'm attracted to (as Batman presents himself) stylish with a touch of 'scruffy' ...which I don't really consider scruffy, just a descriptor as opposed to super neat; as in slightly long hair and facial hair. More than that, is the way he carries himself and navigates life. If we're going out to dinner, he'll wear a stylish button-down shirt with jeans and if it's a more casual setting, then a more casual button-down shirt with jeans. I'm not a fan of the super neat tucked-in look.


----------



## Enigma32

Numb26 said:


> What I don't get is you have some posters on here attacking others because their preference is to see women with little to no makeup. Acting like they are WRONG for having their own tastes.
> Doesn't make any sense


For some reason, people tend to get offended by other people's preferences. As I've gotten older and moved out of that young man phase, I have come to appreciate a natural look more and more. There's also something about a girl that is secure enough that she doesn't have to go through a ton of preparations just to face the world, she is happy as is. One would think that ladies would be happy if a guy thought they were beautiful as they were and didn't need to get injections or spackle some color on their faces.


----------



## ccpowerslave

TXTrini said:


> A well-dressed man is very nice to look at for sure, but a rare bird these days.


Wait a minute. Are you telling me that ZZ Top lied to me all these years about a sharp dressed man?

I just got some new Dearborn Denim khakis as the new model is cut so the waist is higher. These kids don’t know how to wear pants, they’re falling off!

That right there is a reason to go with the older guys we know how to wear pants.


----------



## heartsbeating

ccpowerslave said:


> I think it depends what “your type” is. In high school the girl I wanted the most didn’t wear any makeup and I think most people considered her “plain” for lack of a better term but she laughed at my jokes.
> 
> In college the girl I wanted the most also did not wear makeup. She liked my guitar playing. My friends remarked, “she’s plain”.
> 
> My wife doesn’t wear makeup either and she’s interested in all kinds of stuff I do and also laughs at my jokes. I think she is also a “plain” looking type, she kind of reminds me a bit of the girl from high school.
> 
> So I’d say for whatever reason I tend towards “plain” as a type especially if they laugh at my jokes.
> 
> My wife also puts on the SPF moisturizer if she’s going to be outside a lot. I don’t notice but she normally announces it when I’m trying to hand her a hat and make her get sunglasses.


I know it's a few pages back, I just gotta know ...when you consider your wife as also a 'plain' looking type and which has been your physical preference since high school, what does that mean? Is it different to what is described as 'girl next door' - and which I still don't think I really understand. I'm just being curious here.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

ccpowerslave said:


> Wait a minute. Are you telling me that ZZ Top lied to me all these years about a sharp dressed man?
> 
> I just got some new Dearborn Denim khakis as the new model is cut so the waist is higher. These kids don’t know how to wear pants, they’re falling off!
> 
> That right there is a reason to go with the older guys we know how to wear pants.


Amen to that. I almost became one of those nasty women the other day because I considered taking a photo of this teen and his mom. The teens' pants were like completely hanging down in the butt, like room enough for two butts. I mean, aren't teens supposed to outgrow stuff and it be, if anything, too tight? It looked just like if he had those pants hanging from a hook just sagging there. They weren't down around his knees, so something was holding them up, but what mother would not provide some jeans that fit???


----------



## DownByTheRiver

ccpowerslave said:


> I think it depends what “your type” is. In high school the girl I wanted the most didn’t wear any makeup and I think most people considered her “plain” for lack of a better term but she laughed at my jokes.
> 
> In college the girl I wanted the most also did not wear makeup. She liked my guitar playing. My friends remarked, “she’s plain”.
> 
> My wife doesn’t wear makeup either and she’s interested in all kinds of stuff I do and also laughs at my jokes. I think she is also a “plain” looking type, she kind of reminds me a bit of the girl from high school.
> 
> So I’d say for whatever reason I tend towards “plain” as a type especially if they laugh at my jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife also puts on the SPF moisturizer if she’s going to be outside a lot. I don’t notice but she normally announces it when I’m trying to hand her a hat and make her get sunglasses.


I think that's hilarious about your type. Really boils down to laughs at your jokes. That's certainly important if you joke a lot!


----------



## Cindywife

heartsbeating said:


> I'm no fashionista either. And like you, I do like to wear flowing dresses and heeled boots or if more casual then jeans with whatever... I wouldn't run to the store wearing sweatpants (yes, except that one time @Blondilocks haha) or exercise leggings. That's just me though. I have friends that do.


I enjoy wearing long flowing dresses in the summer. But I LOVE my wonderful collection of sweatpants and leggings that can go from bed to yard to Costco without fail.


----------



## heartsbeating

TXTrini said:


> Anyway, I'm not trying to change your or anyone else's mind, it's interesting to see people's thought process. I think differences in what we find attractive/unattractive is wonderful, so we aren't all bumrushing the same folks.


----------



## LATERILUS79

Numb26 said:


> Check, check and check!!!
> 
> I am definitely going to need a bodyguard at the TAM Meet and Greet! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Hey!!!! That’s my look, Numb!


----------



## ccpowerslave

heartsbeating said:


> I know it's a few pages back, I just gotta know ...when you consider your wife as also a 'plain' looking type and which has been your physical preference since high school, what does that mean? Is it different to what is described as 'girl next door' - and which I still don't think I really understand. I'm just being curious here.


So I was in school during my formative years mostly in the 80s. If you recall, hair spray and poofy hair; lots of make up, etc…

So when I say plain I mean all of these girls wore their hair straight with no hair spray and not a lot of make up. They also mostly wore jeans (Guess jeans!!!) and t shirts or blouses.

My wife’s hair has some natural curl (not a lot) but if she gets it straightened or does it herself that is my favorite. I’m not sure how much effort any of them put into straight hair but for my wife it is a fair bit if she actually wants it really straight.

My phone recently served up a few 10+ year old photos of us from events in San Francisco where we had to dress up. I showed her one in particular where her hair was straight and she still hadn’t given up on aggressive color to get it to look like it did in her 20s when it was natural. I showed it to her and I go look at that we look amazing and you look amazing! 

She was like hmm… yes that is a good picture and then she kind of was like “womp womp” because she can’t get her hair like that now. Major backfire on my part.


----------



## ccpowerslave

DownByTheRiver said:


> I think that's hilarious about your type. Really boils down to laughs at your jokes. That's certainly important if you joke a lot!


I was one of those kids in school doing one liners and sitting in detention a lot.


----------



## Numb26

LATERILUS79 said:


> Hey!!!! That’s my look, Numb!


@TXTrini is going to be busy!! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## karole

I honestly do not get the responses of most of the men on this thread. How you can be so judgmental ab wearing a little makeup is ridiculous to me. To be honest, I would find none of you attractive because you are so judgmental ab something so petty. I mean,normal women do not wear enough make up to completely change how they look. Where are you guys finding these Dolly Parton women? Seriously??


----------



## TXTrini

heartsbeating said:


> I'm no fashionista either. And like you, I do like to wear flowing dresses and heeled boots or if more casual then jeans with whatever... I wouldn't run to the store wearing sweatpants (yes, except that one time @Blondilocks haha) or exercise leggings. That's just me though. I have friends that do.
> 
> As for men's style... I'm attracted to (as Batman presents himself) stylish with a touch of 'scruffy' ...which I don't really consider scruffy, just a descriptor as opposed to super neat; as in slightly long hair and facial hair. More than that, is the way he carries himself and navigates life. If we're going out to dinner, he'll wear a stylish button-down shirt with jeans and if it's a more casual setting, then a more casual button-down shirt with jeans. I'm not a fan of the super neat tucked-in look.


Ha, in my world, that's dressing up 😆. Men here wear shorts in all but the coldest parts of Winter. 


ccpowerslave said:


> Wait a minute. Are you telling me that ZZ Top lied to me all these years about a sharp dressed man?
> 
> I just got some new Dearborn Denim khakis as the new model is cut so the waist is higher. These kids don’t know how to wear pants, they’re falling off!
> 
> That right there is a reason to go with the older guys we know how to wear pants.


Who's ZZ Top? 


Cindywife said:


> I enjoy wearing long flowing dresses in the summer. But I LOVE my wonderful collection of sweatpants and leggings that can go from bed to yard to Costco without fail.


I adore my joggers, but they remain at home. I grew up old-school, we dressed appropriately for different situations It was the biggest shock when I moved her and saw people ate out at restaurants in shorts, t-shirts and flip-flops. I started to dress down at first, going out with my in laws, and tone down my eyemakeup to fit in, then I said eff it and did my thing. Who doesn't look I present an look away!


----------



## DownByTheRiver

They're not. They're the ones rejecting them on OLD.


----------



## TXTrini

ccpowerslave said:


> I was one of those kids in school doing one liners and sitting in detention a lot.


Me too! 😆🤣😂
I even had to remind the principal I was home sick one time and produce a note, bc someone tried to tag me as the author of a particularly nasty joke.


----------



## TXTrini

minimalME said:


> No, no. They're posting stories in our groups about the comments people (relatives, friends, strangers) make to them in person. 😜


Wow! That's unbelievable! I can't imagine giving someone unsolicited negative feedback, especially concerning their appearance! People need to use mouth filters instead of photo filters.


----------



## Numb26

TXTrini said:


> Who's ZZ Top?


😲😲 I hope you aren't serious


----------



## TXTrini

Numb26 said:


> 😲😲 I hope you aren't serious


I am, actually.


----------



## heartsbeating

TXTrini said:


> Wow! That's unbelievable! I can't imagine giving someone unsolicited negative feedback, especially concerning their appearance! People need to use mouth filters instead of photo filters.


....and especially strangers? WTF.


----------



## Numb26

TXTrini said:


> I am, actually.


I am going to have to see to your musical education LOL They are a Rock/Blues band from Texas, pretty famous


----------



## heartsbeating

TXTrini said:


> Me too! 😆🤣😂
> I even had to remind the principal I was home sick one time and produce a note, bc someone tried to tag me as the author of a particularly nasty joke.


Well, fitting to this thread, I was called to the principal's office about my lipstick. It was a gorgeous crimson red. She handed me a tissue and told me to remove it saying it was too bold for school. On the way out of her office, she stopped to ask me the name of the lipstick. She chuckled and said she'd be getting one.


----------



## ccpowerslave

TXTrini said:


> I am, actually.


----------



## TXTrini

Numb26 said:


> I am going to have to see to your musical education LOL They are a Rock/Blues band from Texas, pretty famous


I just looked them up, they're before my time (although I do like some of the older bands). The music I grew up with was very different (calypso, so a, dance hall, reggae, rap), so I wasn't exposed to all US bands until much later.


----------



## TXTrini

heartsbeating said:


> Well, fitting to this thread, I was called to the principal's office about my lipstick. It was a gorgeous crimson red. She handed me a tissue and told me to remove it saying it was too bold for school. On the way out of her office, she stopped to ask me the name of the lipstick. She chuckled and said she'd be getting one.


I went to an all girl's high-school. We wore uniforms, "regulation hair, nails and jewelry" and no makeup. It was nice to slack off, never shave my legs and not GAF who did/didn't approve. 

I love the look of red lipstick, but its too high maintenance for me, I admire it on others though.


----------



## Numb26

TXTrini said:


> I went to an all girl's high-school. We wore uniforms, "regulation hair, nails and jewelry" and no makeup. It was nice to slack off, never shave my legs and not GAF who did/didn't approve.
> 
> I love the look of red lipstick, but its too high maintenance for me, I admire it on others though.


Mmmmmm school girls outfit! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

You are sending mixed signals here!


----------



## LATERILUS79

karole said:


> I honestly do not get the responses of most of the men on this thread. How you can be so judgmental ab wearing a little makeup is ridiculous to me. To be honest, I would find none of you attractive because you are so judgmental ab something so petty. I mean,normal women do not wear enough make up to completely change how they look. Where are you guys finding these Dolly Parton women? Seriously??


The majority of men on this thread are judgmental? I typically like all of your posts Karole, so I’ll take your word for it. Imma check later to see if it is the majority. I hadn’t really picked that up earlier.


----------



## heartsbeating

TXTrini said:


> I went to an all girl's high-school. We wore uniforms, "regulation hair, nails and jewelry" and no makeup. It was nice to slack off, never shave my legs and not GAF who did/didn't approve.
> 
> I love the look of red lipstick, but its too high maintenance for me, I admire it on others though.


I hear you about the red lipstick... and I typically wear paler shades for ease.

edited...getting off track.


----------



## Personal

Twodecades said:


> I've heard it said that women wear makeup for other women. Men, what say you? Do you prefer a woman who is made up? What about if you're dating? Does it matter if you've known the woman or been married for a long time? Is there a limit to what kinds of makeup looks attractive, or do you have no idea what I'm talking about it? 😂


I prefer less is more or none at all. That said as long as it’s subtle and complimentary in application, I appreciate it as much as a woman’s natural complexion. One thing for sure I am no fan of too much makeup, which I find especially repellent.



DownByTheRiver said:


> I love men who dress glam and/or wear makeup. Don't ever see them anymore, of course.


My 21 year old son sometimes dresses glam and sometimes wears makeup when going out. There are some places in the city I live, where seeing some young men dressed that way is not uncommon.


----------



## hamadryad

TXTrini said:


> I am, actually.


What's next? You gonna tell us you don't know what a "pearl necklace" is either? 😛


----------



## DownByTheRiver

hamadryad said:


> What's next? You gonna tell us you don't know what a "pearl necklace" is either? 😛


Hint: it's the kind of necklace nobody wants.


----------



## TXTrini

hamadryad said:


> What's next? You gonna tell us you don't know what a "pearl necklace" is either? 😛





DownByTheRiver said:


> Hint: it's the kind of necklace nobody wants.


I know what he meant. 

Funnily enough I have a few of the jewelry kind. I'm thinking of wearing one out sometime as a gag just to ferret out covert pervs 😆


----------



## hamadryad

It was a joke...relax (for reference)


----------



## DownByTheRiver

TXTrini said:


> I know what he meant.
> 
> Funnily enough I have a few of the jewelry kind. I'm thinking of wearing one out sometime as a gag just to ferret out covert pervs 😆


When you see one that smirks about your necklace, take a photo of them and add it to your "not to do" list.


----------



## Diana7

minimalME said:


> To me, it's the same as _any_ enhancement.
> 
> Haircuts, jewelry, specific styles/colors of clothing. Specific smells in our soaps, shampoos/conditioners, perfumes.
> 
> Or - binding feet, stretching necks, tattooing, etc.
> 
> It's just how we prefer to present ourselves to the world.


I do think that we need to worry less about what others think about how we look. 
As I have got older I honestly don't worry at all about how others see me which is very freeing. 
As my husband says, people are far too concerned about themselves to care about what others are doing.


----------



## minimalME

…


----------



## Diana7

hamadryad said:


> I mean, for that reason why do people lose weight and get fit, right? I mean, sure it's better for your health, but let's face it...a lot of people do it because...simply, it makes them feel better when they look better..Even if it didn't do anything for their health, they want to "change" themselves into whatever suits them..
> 
> And why do people get tattoos, piercings, whatever? I know some people are against it, but at the end of the day, people do things to enhance or alter their appearance for a variety of reasons....To call it unhealthy, "fake" or whatever is just silly...
> 
> And if you still shave your armpits and legs....and, er...., why do you do that as well?? The list is endless..
> 
> While not generally referring to anyone in particular, I do believe a lot of the guys that say they want their women doing nothing in this area, are coming from a position of insecurity and control...They'll try to sell it by telling their SO"s that they "love them just the way they are", which is flattering, but its hiding some deep insecurity....They don't feel confident enough in themselves to allow their women to do anything that may make them look prettier, more sexy, whatever..Some even get angry if their women decide to lose weight and get in shape....Its the most ridiculous thing ever...


I think you are very wrong about the men. Many men really do love their wives the way they are and have no interest in them painting their faces.
Nothing to do with insecurity.

Oh and loosing weight isn't comparable because it's far healthier to loose weight if we need to. Applying chemicals to our faces surely isn't healthy and isn't good for our skin.


----------



## Cindywife

TXTrini said:


> I adore my joggers, but they remain at home. I grew up old-school, we dressed appropriately for different situations It was the biggest shock when I moved her and saw people ate out at restaurants in shorts, t-shirts and flip-flops. I started to dress down at first, going out with my in laws, and tone down my eyemakeup to fit in, then I said eff it and did my thing. Who doesn't look I present an look away!


My mom feels similar to you and and is always pushing me to dress nicer when I leave the house. When I was younger I was a dancer and and actress so there was a lot of pressure on how I looked and I had to wear certain clothes. I guess I just appreciate being comfortable now.


----------



## minimalME

heartsbeating said:


> ....and especially strangers? WTF.


Twice I’ve had complete strangers walk past me on the street and make snide comments. Both times they were younger people - probably in their 20s.


----------



## Blondilocks

TXTrini said:


> Who's ZZ Top?


If you ever watch the tv series "Bones", Billy Gibbons of ZZ Top plays the character Angela's dad occasionally.


----------



## Blondilocks

Enigma32 said:


> For some reason, people tend to get offended by other people's preferences. As I've gotten older and moved out of that young man phase, I have come to appreciate a natural look more and more. *There's also something about a girl that is secure enough that she doesn't have to go through a ton of preparations just to face the world, she is happy as is.* One would think that ladies would be happy if a guy thought they were beautiful as they were and didn't need to get injections or spackle some color on their faces.


There seems to be a disconnect. For most women, makeup has nothing to do with insecurities. It's more about the feeling one has of doing a little something extra to perk up the day. Like wearing fragrance. It also has little to do with trying to make a man think they are more beautiful than they are. 

Believe it or not, women really don't dress or color their hair or wear makeup for anyone other than themselves. Sorry, guys. You are just not the be all and end all of women's existence.


----------



## Numb26

Blondilocks said:


> There seems to be a disconnect. For most women, makeup has nothing to do with insecurities. It's more about the feeling one has of doing a little something extra to perk up the day. Like wearing fragrance. It also has little to do with trying to make a man think they are more beautiful than they are.
> 
> Believe it or not, women really don't dress or color their hair or wear makeup for anyone other than themselves. Sorry, guys. You are just not the be all and end all of women's existence.


Sorry, I'm calling BS on this one. The reason people dress themselves, makeup, haircuts/hair coloring is to present themselves better to OTHER people. You say they do it for "themselves" but what they are really doing it for is because of the insecurities they feel about how others view them. If they really were secure in their own skin they would not feel the need to enhance their looks.


----------



## hamadryad

Blondilocks said:


> There seems to be a disconnect. For most women, makeup has nothing to do with insecurities. It's more about the feeling one has of doing a little something extra to perk up the day. Like wearing fragrance. It also has little to do with trying to make a man think they are more beautiful than they are.
> 
> Believe it or not, women really don't dress or color their hair or wear makeup for anyone other than themselves. Sorry, guys. You are just not the be all and end all of women's existence.



I agree completely with the first part....the second....eh....all I can say is some do if for themselves and some do it for attention from men, and some do it for both reasons...And quite honestly, that's completely fine.... Smart women(especially one's that are available) know what types of things they need to do to compete with other women for male attention.....Nothing wrong with "using what you got" so to speak,,,

I am quite sure that the teller at my bank with the DD breasts doesn't have to wear low cut V tops all the time, and wouldn't if she was only doing it for herself. there are a myriad of other tops she could be wearing...So maybe that's the only types of tops that she prefers, personally, but I am quite skeptical of that...


----------



## Divinely Favored

DownByTheRiver said:


> How do you explain that tribes throughout history have worn makeup -- and not just women, but also men and maybe especially men? It's a thing.


War paint is a bit different than makeup.


----------



## DownButNotOut

"Do men prefer it when women wear makeup?"
"No we like a more natural look"
...
"YOUR OPINION IS WRONG!!!!!"


----------



## Divinely Favored

DownByTheRiver said:


> I always liked men with elaborate hair and even makeup. I appreciate a little effort and style.


So the big hair bands of the 80's for the win !!!


----------



## minimalME

Numb26 said:


> Sorry, I'm calling BS on this one. The reason people dress themselves, makeup, haircuts/hair coloring is to present themselves better to OTHER people. You say they do it for "themselves" but what they are really doing it for is because of the insecurities they feel about how others view them. If they really were secure in their own skin they would not feel the need to enhance their looks.


There are some things that I do for myself - like growing my hair really long. I’ve always wanted mermaid hair, so this was a ‘do it before you die’ kind of thing.

But I confess that I do dress for others. At home, I have my Mister Rogers comfort clothes that I live in - yoga clothes. And then there’s what I wear out in public. Which is still ‘me’, but not what I choose when I’m home alone.

And although I agree that we shouldn’t live in fear of what others think, fitting in and being part of society isn’t all bad. It has its place.


----------



## Divinely Favored

DownByTheRiver said:


> Amen to that. I almost became one of those nasty women the other day because I considered taking a photo of this teen and his mom. The teens' pants were like completely hanging down in the butt, like room enough for two butts. I mean, aren't teens supposed to outgrow stuff and it be, if anything, too tight? It looked just like if he had those pants hanging from a hook just sagging there. They weren't down around his knees, so something was holding them up, but what mother would not provide some jeans that fit???


But that is the stylish clothing of today... .thought that was good. Shows he does not have a cousin that would give you a weggie from hell if your underwear shows.


----------



## Numb26

minimalME said:


> There are some things that I do for myself - like growing my hair really long. I’ve always wanted mermaid hair, so this was a ‘do it before you die’ kind of thing.
> 
> But I confess that I do dress for others. At home, I have my Mister Rogers comfort clothes that I live in - yoga clothes. And then there’s what I wear out in public. Which is still ‘me’, but not what I choose when I’m home alone.
> 
> And although I agree that we shouldn’t live in fear of what others think, fitting in and being part of society isn’t all bad. It has its place.


Someone can never worry about fitting in but it doesn't follow that it means they have no place in society. But you are correct, there are things we have to do in order to interact with others


----------



## Blondilocks

Numb26 said:


> Sorry, I'm calling BS on this one. The reason people dress themselves, makeup, haircuts/hair coloring is to present themselves better to OTHER people. You say they do it for "themselves" but what they are really doing it for is because of the insecurities they feel about how others view them. If they really were secure in their own skin they would not feel the need to enhance their looks.


Call it whatever. That's your hangup. Some people do take a little pride in how they present themselves to the world. It wouldn't hurt if some others followed suit.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Numb26 said:


> 😲😲 I hope you aren't serious


She is from Texas....she knows. Be like saying who are the Dallas Cowboys?


----------



## minimalME

Numb26 said:


> Someone can never worry about fitting in but it doesn't follow that it means they have no place in society. But you are correct, there are things we have to do in order to interact with others


The first sentence is confusing to me. 😅

I know that I don’t fit in, but I do have my place in society.


----------



## ccpowerslave

Blondilocks said:


> Sorry, guys. You are just not the be all and end all of women's existence.


What? Noooooo…


----------



## Numb26

minimalME said:


> The first sentence is confusing to me. 😅
> 
> I know that I don’t fit in, but I do have my place in society.


That's what I meant. Sometimes my English gets confusing LOL


----------



## Sbrown

I've never seriously dated anyone that wears a lot of makeup. I've tried to talk my wife into cat eyes a couple times (steam punk wedding, Halloween etc....) she tries, but just isn't good at it. 

A couple months ago she asked if I could rent a truck to help her friend from church move out of her husband's house. Now. Granted I've only seen this lady at church, in full doll mode. We pull in and she's standing in the doorway sans make up. I had no idea who she was. The difference was stark.... .


----------



## BigDaddyNY

heartsbeating said:


> I know it's a few pages back, I just gotta know ...when you consider your wife as also a 'plain' looking type and which has been your physical preference since high school, what does that mean? Is it different to what is described as 'girl next door' - and which I still don't think I really understand. I'm just being curious here.


I would probably categorize my wife the same way as @ccpowerslave I think you got it right about that 'girl next door' look. This thread has made me wonder about my makeup preference. It has me thinking that maybe I like the "no makeup" look because that is what my wife does. Kind of the chicken or egg scenario. However, I was a teenager throughout the majority of the 80's which means a lot of girls in school had the huge hair and trying to look like Madonna from Desperately Seeking Susan. No shortage of makeup, yet I fell for my wife, so who knows.

This thread also has my wife thinking I'm crazy. She was wondering why I was so interested in watching her get ready for work this morning, lol. She thought I was fishing for a makeover. Turns out she wears mascara, eye liner and sometimes eye shadow. She doesn't even own foundation or lipstick. I am thinking now that most men think subtle and natural looking makeup is no makeup. 

One thing I find really odd is women wearing makeup at the gym. I don't see it on all of them, but there are several 20 something women at my gym that have makeup on that looks more suitable for the club than the gym. Then again maybe I shouldn't be surprised. Most of them also spend 90% of their time working on their butt, so appearances seem to be their primary goal in life.


----------



## In Absentia

wow a lot of time spent thinking about makeup....


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Divinely Favored said:


> War paint is a bit different than makeup.


Warpaint isn't the only makeup tribes wore


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Divinely Favored said:


> But that is the stylish clothing of today... .thought that was good. Shows he does not have a cousin that would give you a weggie from hell if your underwear shows.


Oh no, that wasn't anything stylish. That wasn't the intentional statement. That was just someone not paying any attention to what they look like.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

I dressed and wore makeup to convey who I was and where I was going to facilitate my path in life. Sometimes embellishment is part of your true self. Like-minded people understand and like it. And it filters out those who don't, and that is always a good thing.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

DownButNotOut said:


> "Do men prefer it when women wear makeup?"
> "No we like a more natural look"
> ...
> "YOUR OPINION IS WRONG!!!!!"


No, your opinion isn't wrong. It's just irrelevant to women who don't care that you like the more natural look. It's a good filter.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

BigDaddyNY said:


> I would probably categorize my wife the same way as @ccpowerslave I think you got it right about that 'girl next door' look. This thread has made me wonder about my makeup preference. It has me thinking that maybe I like the "no makeup" look because that is what my wife does. Kind of the chicken or egg scenario. However, I was a teenager throughout the majority of the 80's which means a lot of girls in school had the huge hair and trying to look like Madonna from Desperately Seeking Susan. No shortage of makeup, yet I fell for my wife, so who knows.
> 
> This thread also has my wife thinking I'm crazy. She was wondering why I was so interested in watching her get ready for work this morning, lol. She thought I was fishing for a makeover. Turns out she wears mascara, eye liner and sometimes eye shadow. She doesn't even own foundation or lipstick. I am thinking now that most men think subtle and natural looking makeup is no makeup.
> 
> One thing I find really odd is women wearing makeup at the gym. I don't see it on all of them, but there are several 20 something women at my gym that have makeup on that looks more suitable for the club than the gym. Then again maybe I shouldn't be surprised. Most of them also spend 90% of their time working on their butt, so appearances seem to be their primary goal in life.


If those women are going or coming from work or from something social and they hit the gym on their way coming and going, why wouldn't they have on makeup??


----------



## Blondilocks

DownByTheRiver said:


> Oh no, that wasn't anything stylish. That wasn't the intentional statement. That was just someone not paying any attention to what they look like.


Are you sure it isn't because the kid has zero insecurities and has self-esteem through the roof and doesn't care if the world sees his warts, ass crack and all?


----------



## BigDaddyNY

DownByTheRiver said:


> If those women are going or coming from work or from something social and they hit the gym on their way coming and going, why wouldn't they have on makeup??


I guess that is possible. This is usually around 11am on weekdays, so not likely a social event. But I get your point. Maybe they are just comfortable in makeup and it is always on, regardless of the activity. I often have to remind myself that I am seeing things filtered through the mind of a man and I will never fully understand everything about why women do what they do.


----------



## Al_Bundy

BigDaddyNY said:


> I guess that is possible. This is usually around 11am on weekdays, so not likely a social event. But I get your point. Maybe they are just comfortable in makeup and it is always on, regardless of the activity. I often have to remind myself that I am seeing things filtered through the mind of a man and I will never fully understand everything about why women do what they do.


I've noticed the ones that do that usually are more into selfies than working out. Like you said, these aren't the ones going hard at it. They're more about being seen.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Blondilocks said:


> Are you sure it isn't because the kid has zero insecurities and has self-esteem through the roof and doesn't care if the world sees his warts, ass crack and all?


No. I actually wasn't referring to someone who had their pants down around their knees like you used to see a lot.

No. These were not a fashion statement. These were just jeans that looked like they belonged to his fat uncle that fit him in the waist only. My shock was that he had a mother who let him out of the house that way because even if he couldn't see what the back looked like, she could. And it was probably her who provided him the jeans because he wasn't like old enough to have his own money it didn't look like. She probably pick them up and brought them home without ever fitting him or had him wearing someone else's. Thus condemning him to -0 social life.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

BigDaddyNY said:


> I guess that is possible. This is usually around 11am on weekdays, so not likely a social event. But I get your point. Maybe they are just comfortable in makeup and it is always on, regardless of the activity. I often have to remind myself that I am seeing things filtered through the mind of a man and I will never fully understand everything about why women do what they do.


I mean, I haven't been to the gym since before covid, but when I went it was on my way home from my morning job, and I was often not only wearing makeup, but foo foo clothing as well. I care so little what people think at the gym that I don't even bother change into gym clothes. Of course I wasn't going to be there very long compared to young people who workout as a hobby.

I have been going to physical therapy for some months now. If all I'm doing is going to physical therapy and coming home, that I dress like a slob and don't wear makeup. If I'm going to the store afterwards, then I don't dress like too much of a slob but I don't wear makeup. If I'm going to lunch afterwards, I dress for lunch and wear makeup.

When I used to go swimming, if there were going to be other people around, I would sometimes wear waterproof mascara and maybe some light waterproof eyeliner. If I were say driving 4 hours to go to the river I'm planning on eating at a Mexican restaurant in between, I might just end up swimming in waterproof makeup I had on for the trip. Or not.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

DownByTheRiver said:


> I mean, I haven't been to the gym since before covid, but when I went it was on my way home from my morning job, and I was often not only wearing makeup, but foo foo clothing as well. I care so little what people think at the gym that I don't even bother change into gym clothes. Of course I wasn't going to be there very long compared to young people who workout as a hobby.
> 
> I have been going to physical therapy for some months now. If all I'm doing is going to physical therapy and coming home, that I dress like a slob and don't wear makeup. If I'm going to the store afterwards, then I don't breast like too much of a slob but I don't wear makeup. If I'm going to lunch afterwards, I dress for lunch and wear makeup.
> 
> When I used to go swimming, if there were going to be other people around, I would sometimes wear waterproof mascara and maybe some light waterproof eyeliner. If I were say driving 4 hours to go to the river I'm planning on eating at a Mexican restaurant in between, I might just end up swimming in waterproof makeup I had on for the trip. Or not.


This gives me yet another reason I'm glad to be a man. I'm sure it is simple to you, but from my perspective that is way to complicated. My decisions are pretty much sweats or jeans and do I need to shave/trim my beard.


----------



## TXTrini

Cindywife said:


> My mom feels similar to you and and is always pushing me to dress nicer when I leave the house. When I was younger I was a dancer and and actress so there was a lot of pressure on how I looked and I had to wear certain clothes. I guess I just appreciate being comfortable now.


I was a tomboy, for a year or two looked and dressed like a boy. I developed a taste for all the feminine trappings as I got older. I still love plaid flannel shirts though, and wear them when it's cool enough, except nowmwith tighter pants. 😆



minimalME said:


> Twice I’ve had complete strangers walk past me on the street and make snide comments. Both times they were younger people - probably in their 20s.


Wow! Did a pack of hogs find them under a rock?

Wasn't grey bleached and dyed hair really popular recently with the younguns? Maybe they're behind times 😆


----------



## DownByTheRiver

BigDaddyNY said:


> This gives me yet another reason I'm glad to be a man. I'm sure it is simple to you, but from my perspective that is way to complicated. My decisions are pretty much sweats or jeans and do I need to shave/trim my beard.


Well, makeup is usually no more arduous than you poor men who have to shave every day. To me, that is a chore and it can cut you! Makeup is a little more fun. Like recently, I got an eyebrow stamp kit with different shapes to play with (never needed it when young, but as you get old, your brows thin down to nothing -- hence the old ladies with drawn on eyebrows.)


----------



## DownByTheRiver

TXTrini said:


> I was a tomboy, for a year or two looked and dressed like a boy. I developed a taste for all the feminine trappings as I got older. I still love plaid flannel shirts though, and wear them when it's cool enough, except nowmwith tighter pants. 😆
> 
> 
> Wow! Did a pack of hogs find them under a rock?
> 
> Wasn't grey bleached and dyed hair really popular recently with the younguns? Maybe they're behind times 😆


I have worn some very controversial stuff, but never got comments to my face because I didn't look like a good victim. Haha. Now I'm old and really fat and gross, but still no nasty comments to my face -- because I don't look like a good victim. Confidence will at least help keep you safe from the lower criminals and socially backward, but nothing will save you from a true psychopath, I guess.


----------



## TXTrini

hamadryad said:


> I agree completely with the first part....the second....eh....all I can say is some do if for themselves and some do it for attention from men, and some do it for both reasons...And quite honestly, that's completely fine.... Smart women(especially one's that are available) know what types of things they need to do to compete with other women for male attention.....Nothing wrong with "using what you got" so to speak,,,
> 
> I am quite sure that the teller at my bank with the DD breasts doesn't have to wear low cut V tops all the time, and wouldn't if she was only doing it for herself. there are a myriad of other tops she could be wearing...So maybe that's the only types of tops that she prefers, personally, but I am quite skeptical of that...


That's taking it more seriously than I personally take it. It depends on where I'm going, what I'll be doing, how much time I have to get ready and if I feel like it or not. 

I don't factor in who will like/dislike my makeup , except my bf of course. Though I still wear dark smokey eyeshadow looks if I feel like it. 



DownButNotOut said:


> "Do men prefer it when women wear makeup?"
> "No we like a more natural look"
> ...
> "YOUR OPINION IS WRONG!!!!!"


Not at all, but you can only speak for yourself.

If all men didn't like makeup, all of us ladies who love to wear makeup would be single.




minimalME said:


> There are some things that I do for myself - like growing my hair really long. I’ve always wanted mermaid hair, so this was a ‘do it before you die’ kind of thing.
> 
> But I confess that I do dress for others. At home, I have my Mister Rogers comfort clothes that I live in - yoga clothes. And then there’s what I wear out in public. Which is still ‘me’, but not what I choose when I’m home alone.
> 
> And although I agree that we shouldn’t live in fear of what others think, fitting in and being part of society isn’t all bad. It has its place.


I wear clothes for other people, it's only common decency 😆. I much prefer to walk around in my underoos.


----------



## TXTrini

Blondilocks said:


> Call it whatever. That's your hangup. Some people do take a little pride in how they present themselves to the world. It wouldn't hurt if some others followed suit.


My grandparents always dressed well and talked fondly of those days when people took pride in their appearance as a show of respect for themselves and others. Now, it's a rat eat rats world, well groomed dogs are looking sleeker than some people these days. 



BigDaddyNY said:


> Turns out she wears mascara, eye liner and sometimes eye shadow. She doesn't even own foundation or lipstick. I am thinking now that most men think subtle and natural looking makeup is no makeup.


This is exactly why I think men who are very opinionated about makeup don't have the first clue.



DownByTheRiver said:


> I have worn some very controversial stuff, but never got comments to my face because I didn't look like a good victim. Haha. Now I'm old and really fat and gross, but still no nasty comments to my face -- because I don't look like a good victim. Confidence will at least help keep you safe from the lower criminals and socially backward, but nothing will save you from a true psychopath, I guess.


I've found this to be true. Attitude is everything sometimes. When I'm looking too pleasant, people feel they can tell me anything, then are taken aback by my response.


----------



## Divinely Favored

karole said:


> I honestly do not get the responses of most of the men on this thread. How you can be so judgmental ab wearing a little makeup is ridiculous to me. To be honest, I would find none of you attractive because you are so judgmental ab something so petty. I mean,normal women do not wear enough make up to completely change how they look. Where are you guys finding these Dolly Parton women? Seriously??


The only judgement is coming from the women who are upset the men are not agreeing with their ideas about their choices about makeup. Guys are answering the question they have been asked and are having those flash word allegations thrown at us just because we do not agree with the woman's decision about things....surely that does not happen😂


----------



## Divinely Favored

ccpowerslave said:


>


----------



## DownByTheRiver

TXTrini said:


> That's taking it more seriously than I personally take it. It depends on where I'm going, what I'll be doing, how much time I have to get ready and if I feel like it or not.
> 
> I don't factor in who will like/dislike my makeup , except my bf of course. Though I still wear dark smokey eyeshadow looks if I feel like it.
> 
> 
> Not at all, but you can only speak for yourself.
> 
> If all men didn't like makeup, all of us ladies who love to wear makeup would be single.
> 
> 
> 
> I wear clothes for other people, it's only common decency 😆. I much prefer to walk around in my underoos.


Underoos is much too formal for me. My system is try to buy 100% cotton knit shirts and never throw them away. Once even the Oxiclean has failed to remove the salsa stains, then move it to the pajama shelf and wear it only to sleep in and to work at home in.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Blondilocks said:


> Call it whatever. That's your hangup. Some people do take a little pride in how they present themselves to the world. It wouldn't hurt if some others followed suit.


Some people want to be their best self. Some people groom for who or what they want to be. Anyone who thinks grooming doesn't matter in the work world is deluded. And aside from that, it is also expressive and creative, at least it was in my world.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

BigDaddyNY said:


> I would probably categorize my wife the same way as @ccpowerslave I think you got it right about that 'girl next door' look. This thread has made me wonder about my makeup preference. It has me thinking that maybe I like the "no makeup" look because that is what my wife does. Kind of the chicken or egg scenario. However, I was a teenager throughout the majority of the 80's which means a lot of girls in school had the huge hair and trying to look like Madonna from Desperately Seeking Susan. No shortage of makeup, yet I fell for my wife, so who knows.
> 
> This thread also has my wife thinking I'm crazy. She was wondering why I was so interested in watching her get ready for work this morning, lol. She thought I was fishing for a makeover. Turns out she wears mascara, eye liner and sometimes eye shadow. She doesn't even own foundation or lipstick. I am thinking now that most men think subtle and natural looking makeup is no makeup.
> 
> One thing I find really odd is women wearing makeup at the gym. I don't see it on all of them, but there are several 20 something women at my gym that have makeup on that looks more suitable for the club than the gym. Then again maybe I shouldn't be surprised. Most of them also spend 90% of their time working on their butt, so appearances seem to be their primary goal in life.


That's hilarious you were watching your wife doing makeup. Yeah, guys are really naive about all that. And that's OK! No one wants to know how the sausage is made. One thing I've noticed lately, the last 3 years, is so many women wearing eyelashes that are, I guess, threaded in or something. I'd like to do that, but I think mine are too thin to even afix to. I tried putting on false ones a couple years ago once and they wouldn't even hold. Of course, all the models and actresses and photos of them, they are all wearing lashes. And that goes back decades.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

TXTrini said:


> My grandparents always dressed well and talked fondly of those days when people took pride in their appearance as a show of respect for themselves and others. Now, it's a rat eat rats world, well groomed dogs are looking sleeker than some people these days.
> 
> 
> This is exactly why I think men who are very opinionated about makeup don't have the first clue.
> 
> 
> I've found this to be true. Attitude is everything sometimes. When I'm looking too pleasant, people feel they can tell me anything, then are taken aback by my response.


I can't explain why strangers out in public sometimes confess to me, but they always have. I even have a resting B face, so there's no good explanation. But I am a good observer of human behavior. Maybe their instincts tell them that or something. One woman said she thinks God told her to ask me about her daughter. She was a server at my favorite restaurant at the time. I think I just exchanged pleasantries and said, You doing ok? and she told me her teen daughter had gone cold and wouldn't communicate. I asked a couple of questions and then said, Any way she could be pregnant? It was like she'd never thought of that. And that's what it was, and she had twins at 16.

After the roofers were done, the company owner came in with pizza for everyone and sat on my couch for an hour telling me about his PTSD and traumatic background. See, I used to have PTSD as well, though not combat PTSD like his. I hope I was able to help any. Haven't ever heard from him again. But now, what made him just sit down and tell me all that?


----------



## DownByTheRiver

TXTrini said:


> I was a tomboy, for a year or two looked and dressed like a boy. I developed a taste for all the feminine trappings as I got older. I still love plaid flannel shirts though, and wear them when it's cool enough, except nowmwith tighter pants. 😆


You should have seen me when I was about 12, 13 and had my trail bike. I looked so boyish and rough! Well, I was boyish and rough. Haha. Awkward stage. My mom was going through a rough time with dad then and she wasn't paying any attention to my blossoming girlhood or hygeine, and it showed.


----------



## TXTrini

DownByTheRiver said:


> Underoos is much too formal for me. My system is try to buy 100% cotton knit shirts and never throw them away. Once even the Oxiclean has failed to remove the salsa stains, then move it to the pajama shelf and wear it only to sleep in and to work at home in.


Honesty I was joking to diffuse some of the seriousness.



DownByTheRiver said:


> That's hilarious you were watching your wife doing makeup. Yeah, guys are really naive about all that. And that's OK! No one wants to know how the sausage is made. One thing I've noticed lately, the last 3 years, is so many women wearing eyelashes that are, I guess, threaded in or something. I'd like to do that, but I think mine are too thin to even afix to. I tried putting on false ones a couple years ago once and they wouldn't even hold. Of course, all the models and actresses and photos of them, they are all wearing lashes. And that goes back decades.


I bought some false lashes to try out 10 years ago, as I think a little extra looks fun sometimes, but I was terrified to use glue on my eyelids, so they're still in my kit unused. So I bought some magnetic ones a few years ago, tried it once, but I got bored after it took too long to get on. I have long, thick natural lashes, so it's not like I need it, but I do like the look on other ladies.

Lots of women are getting lash extensions here too, some look good, but most look like something crawled on there and died or look too fake to be pretty.


----------



## DownButNotOut

DownByTheRiver said:


> No, your opinion isn't wrong. It's just irrelevant to women who don't care that you like the more natural look. It's a good filter.


If it's good filter, then apparently it is not irrelevant at all.


----------



## Divinely Favored

TXTrini said:


> I was a tomboy, for a year or two looked and dressed like a boy. I developed a taste for all the feminine trappings as I got older. I still love plaid flannel shirts though, and wear them when it's cool enough, except now with tighter pants. 😆
> 
> Used to be a girl that we played pool with that just wore her jeans and boots, name on back of her belt.wore her hair back, cap or cowboy hat on. She was one of the boys! She came by one night, dress, heels, ear rings. 😳
> 
> That Red Necked Girl had a serious transformation.


----------



## Al_Bundy

Divinely Favored said:


> The only judgement is coming from the women who are upset the men are not agreeing with their ideas about their choices about makeup. Guys are answering the question they have been asked and are having those flash word allegations thrown at us just because we do not agree with the woman's decision about things....surely that does not happen😂


I think most guys look at things like makeup, nails, lashes, and other accessories the same way we look at rims on a car. If you're putting new rims on a broke down 86 Ford Tempo, you're just going to look silly. You're also not fooling anybody. Nobody is going to look at that 86 Tempo and say "Hey check out that Lambo".

Same is true for makeup, nails, and all that stuff.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Al_Bundy said:


> I think most guys look at things like makeup, nails, lashes, and other accessories the same way we look at rims on a car. If you're putting new rims on a broke down 86 Ford Tempo, you're just going to look silly. You're also not fooling anybody. Nobody is going to look at that 86 Tempo and say "Hey check out that Lambo".
> 
> Same is true for makeup, nails, and all that stuff.


Oh!..AL! 😂


----------



## DownByTheRiver

TXTrini said:


> Honesty I was joking to diffuse some of the seriousness.
> 
> 
> I bought some false lashes to try out 10 years ago, as I think a little extra looks fun sometimes, but I was terrified to use glue on my eyelids, so they're still in my kit unused. So I bought some magnetic ones a few years ago, tried it once, but I got bored after it took too long to get on. I have long, thick natural lashes, so it's not like I need it, but I do like the look on other ladies.
> 
> Lots of women are getting lash extensions here too, some look good, but most look like something crawled on there and died or look too fake to be pretty.


They look good when fresh. But then they grow out a little. When I was still working in the office, nearly all the young girls there wore
them. So I got to see them in all stages.

When I used to we're lashes for special occasions, I bought the kind that has three or four lashes stuck together in a clump. But I tried to put them on a couple of years ago in my hand was too unsteady plus my natural lashes are real thin now so it was hard to find a place to put them. Technically you're not supposed to put the glue on your eyelid. You're supposed to put it up next to it but on the lashes. You put it on the false lash and then just down at the roots of your lashes. 

I went to one of the MAC cosmetics several years ago and was going to pay them to put strip lashes on me, but they could not get them on me. I guess there's a weird angle to my eye or something. To get them blue dot on they would have been standing up vertical on me for some reason.


----------



## Diana7

To me a person's character and personality are more important than what we do or dont do to our appearance. It shines out.


----------



## C.C. says ...

Al_Bundy said:


> I think most guys look at things like makeup, nails, lashes, and other accessories the same way we look at rims on a car. If you're putting new rims on a broke down 86 Ford Tempo, you're just going to look silly. You're also not fooling anybody. Nobody is going to look at that 86 Tempo and say "Hey check out that Lambo".
> 
> Same is true for makeup, nails, and all that stuff.


----------



## LisaDiane

C.C. says ... said:


> View attachment 80209


This is awesome...LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## hamadryad

Diana7 said:


> To me a person's character and personality are more important than what we do or dont do to our appearance. It shines out.


Ehhhhhhhhhh....... 😂


----------



## Diana7

DownByTheRiver said:


> I always liked men with elaborate hair and even makeup. I appreciate a little effort and style.


Oh no that would put me off completely.


----------



## Diana7

Al_Bundy said:


> I think most guys look at things like makeup, nails, lashes, and other accessories the same way we look at rims on a car. If you're putting new rims on a broke down 86 Ford Tempo, you're just going to look silly. You're also not fooling anybody. Nobody is going to look at that 86 Tempo and say "Hey check out that Lambo".
> 
> Same is true for makeup, nails, and all that stuff.


What I think looks really awful are those really really long 'talon' nails that so many women have now. 
I have no idea how they manage to do anything with such long nails.


----------



## Diana7

BigDaddyNY said:


> This gives me yet another reason I'm glad to be a man. I'm sure it is simple to you, but from my perspective that is way to complicated. My decisions are pretty much sweats or jeans and do I need to shave/trim my beard.


It is too complicated.


----------



## TXTrini

DownByTheRiver said:


> They look good when fresh. But then they grow out a little. When I was still working in the office, nearly all the young girls there wore
> them. So I got to see them in all stages.
> 
> When I used to we're lashes for special occasions, I bought the kind that has three or four lashes stuck together in a clump. But I tried to put them on a couple of years ago in my hand was too unsteady plus my natural lashes are real thin now so it was hard to find a place to put them. Technically you're not supposed to put the glue on your eyelid. You're supposed to put it up next to it but on the lashes. You put it on the false lash and then just down at the roots of your lashes.
> 
> I went to one of the MAC cosmetics several years ago and was going to pay them to put strip lashes on me, but they could not get them on me. I guess there's a weird angle to my eye or something. To get them blue dot on they would have been standing up vertical on me for some reason.


I'm not a particularly patient person, so I couldn't do that! I had professional makeup done on me once and I HATED it. The lady put way too much on and I didn't feel like myself. It photographed great, but yuck!

Yeah... I'll probably never try it then. I barely poke my contacts in as it is 🤣


----------



## TXTrini

Diana7 said:


> What I think looks really awful are those really really long 'talon' nails that so many women have now.
> I have no idea how they manage to do anything with such long nails.


Every time I see a woman with really long nails, I wonder how they keep themselves clean downstairs without going all Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

TXTrini said:


> I'm not a particularly patient person, so I couldn't do that! I had professional makeup done on me once and I HATED it. The lady put way too much on and I didn't feel like myself. It photographed great, but yuck!
> 
> Yeah... I'll probably never try it then. I barely poke my contacts in as it is 🤣


I've had mine done a few times, but I always felt I did it better, because most of the time, they really mostly do the natural look, and that never interested me for the most part. But I did it to see what was new, sort of. I never was one to wear foundation much except special occasions, and then I'd do a long layered makeup with concealer to cover dark areas and long time ago, some contouring around my big nose.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

LATERILUS79 said:


> Dude, I don’t know. I’m glad you found a gal for yourself that fits what you like. I can respect that. There is nothing wrong with preferences. I have my own preferences of what attracts me more than other things in a woman. My wife for example has many of my physical preferences and that is what caught my attention in the first place. I stayed with her because of her heart and mind.
> 
> I mean, to each their own. I’ve got no issues with anything a woman does to her body. If she likes it, great. If was single, caked on makeup would be a turn off for me. I prefer it to be more subtle. That doesn’t mean I think any less of caked on makeup lady, I just wouldnt be interested.


It would be nice if more men were like you and cared as much about the whole woman, including the things that make her express her individuality, and not just her naked body, as if men are entitled Day 1 to inspect her like you'd look at a new car. That is so "barefoot and pregnant-y" that it makes me vomit. I mean, I'm sure plenty of women wish they could see into the man's soul without the lying and camouflage and pretending to be nicer than they really are on Day 1 so they wouldn't be wasting their time, but that won't ever happen. So neither will any sensible women show strange men their bodies for pre-approval.


----------



## Twodecades

Enigma32 said:


> For some reason, people tend to get offended by other people's preferences. As I've gotten older and moved out of that young man phase, I have come to appreciate a natural look more and more. There's also something about a girl that is secure enough that she doesn't have to go through a ton of preparations just to face the world, she is happy as is. One would think that ladies would be happy if a guy thought they were beautiful as they were and didn't need to get injections or spackle some color on their faces.


I certainly don't mind that my husband likes me as well without makeup as with, if that is how he really feels. I just don't entirely understand it. 🤣



ccpowerslave said:


> So I was in school during my formative years mostly in the 80s. If you recall, hair spray and poofy hair; lots of make up, etc…
> 
> So when I say plain I mean all of these girls wore their hair straight with no hair spray and not a lot of make up. They also mostly wore jeans (Guess jeans!!!) and t shirts or blouses.





Divinely Favored said:


> War paint is a bit different than makeup.


Both of you bring up an interesting point. There is a big difference between minimalist makeup (a bit of concealer, mascara, lipstick or gloss) and the all-out, full face of heavy makeup that some have posted here. Or a very high maintenance look that is kept up daily. One of the most important steps in a debate is defining the terms; I'm not sure if we all have the same definition of a "made up" face.



Blondilocks said:


> There seems to be a disconnect. For most women, makeup has nothing to do with insecurities. It's more about the feeling one has of doing a little something extra to perk up the day. Like wearing fragrance. It also has little to do with trying to make a man think they are more beautiful than they are.
> 
> Believe it or not, women really don't dress or color their hair or wear makeup for anyone other than themselves. Sorry, guys. You are just not the be all and end all of women's existence.





Numb26 said:


> Sorry, I'm calling BS on this one. The reason people dress themselves, makeup, haircuts/hair coloring is to present themselves better to OTHER people. You say they do it for "themselves" but what they are really doing it for is because of the insecurities they feel about how others view them. If they really were secure in their own skin they would not feel the need to enhance their looks.


I think both of the above posts are true and untrue to a degree. SOME women do dress to get men's attention. Sometimes it's because they are single and looking for a relationship, and sometimes it's because they love attention. However, NOT every woman who puts on makeup, colors her hair, or dresses a certain way does so for men at all. Sometimes she just truly enjoys the way her hair or makeup looks when she sees it in the mirror. For instance, I have a pretty kimono style satin robe that makes me feel beautiful when I wear it. The only man who sees it is my husband. But I don't wear it for him.

And lots of people of both genders dress to conform to a subset of societal norms, as well as adapt whatever those norms are to something they like and also feel comfortable in. I don't think it's as simple as most people think it is.



Divinely Favored said:


> The only judgement is coming from the women who are upset the men are not agreeing with their ideas about their choices about makeup. Guys are answering the question they have been asked and are having those flash word allegations thrown at us just because we do not agree with the woman's decision about things....surely that does not happen😂


I apologize for this. As long as the men are not saying what they feel is politically correct, I want them to feel free to say what they want, even if we women find it objectionable. That's why I posted in the Men's Clubhouse.


----------



## Cindywife

DownByTheRiver said:


> I've had mine done a few times, but I always felt I did it better, because most of the time, they really mostly do the natural look, and that never interested me for the most part. But I did it to see what was new, sort of. I never was one to wear foundation much except special occasions, and then I'd do a long layered makeup with concealer to cover dark areas and long time ago, some contouring around my big nose.


I guess now would be a bad time to mention I have a beauty room...

💄💋👠

It's really my happy place.


----------



## LATERILUS79

DownByTheRiver said:


> It would be nice if more men were like you and cared as much about the whole woman, including the things that make her express her individuality, and not just her naked body, as if men are entitled Day 1 to inspect her like you'd look at a new car. That is so "barefoot and pregnant-y" that it makes me vomit. I mean, I'm sure plenty of women wish they could see into the man's soul without the lying and camouflage and pretending to be nicer than they really are on Day 1 so they wouldn't be wasting their time, but that won't ever happen. So neither will any sensible women show strange men their bodies for pre-approval.


I am unsure of your interpretation of my post. I was simply stating that people have preferences and preferences are OK. I think everyone can agree that both men and women have preferences and use those as guidelines to choose their partners. With any luck, the person you choose will choose you back. It's kinda nice when that happens.  

I consider my wife to be very physically attractive. Once I spoke with her, I realized she was someone that I wanted to make a life with. That is what I meant by "I stayed with her because of her heart and mind.". Make no mistake, I would have never learned about her heart and mind if she didn't physically attract me first. My wife has a few different physical aspects that are super high on my preference list (My wife is VERY curvy) - but they weren't absolutely necessary to attract me in. A soft-warm pretty face with a nice female figure is going to attract my attention just the same - and then I will want to get to know the woman better to see if she would be a lifelong partner (obviously, assuming I didn't meet my wife when I did. Just a hypothetical situation). 

I want to put this post in the context of this makeup thread. The constant with the women I described earlier is that I was physically attracted first prior to getting to know about her mind and heart. Hypothetically speaking, if I came across my wife (who holds my highest personal preferences as a curvy lady) and her makeup was caked on her face, but another woman that was less curvy came into my view who wore subtle makeup that accented her pretty facial features..... I would have ignored my wife and hit on the other woman. 

I am unsure what you mean by men "inspecting women like a new car". I most certainly visually observed women in my younger days for my personal preferences. I'm not ashamed to say that because who doesn't? What else are we going to do in order to know if we are attracted to an individual or not? Why would anyone want to be with someone they aren't attracted to? That sounds miserable.

My wife and I are still together because enough of our preferences in each other are still met. I would take a drastic change in her makeup, hair, body piercings, etc. as a drastic change in her character. If my wife started to cake on her makeup, shave her head and get tattoos, I would be VERY concerned with what is going on in her mind. Can I stop her from doing those things? Absolutely not. I don't control anyone....... except for myself. And if my wife started to do such things, I would consider something drastic has happened and her character has changed to the point where I wouldn't want to be with her any more. I absolutely have expectations of my wife. As such, she should have (and absolutely does) have expectations of me. We aren't in it to bait and switch each other. This would be no different than if I suddenly quit my job and didn't feel like getting new employment to take care of my wife and our family. If I decided not to keep fit and turn into a sphere and lounge around all day.... I would expect my wife to leave me due to a drastic change in my character. 

Your last sentence is very confusing to me. I have never met one woman in my entire life that has shown another man her naked body for pre-approval. That sounds gross. Secondly, I have never met a man that has asked for something so ridiculous. The type of man that lies to get into the pants of a woman is a bad person. A low quality man for sure. There are also low quality women in the world too. I think a place like TAM helps people learn a lot about relationships so people have the correct tools to find a quality partner or fix a problem in their relationship. It would be nice if more quality men and women found each other.


----------



## Cooper

My answer to the original post....I think a bit of makeup is fine, same with perfume, just enough to draw me closer. When a woman has to build a face or create a look it's a bit much for me.

I use to say I liked my women to be hosers, and I don't mean Canadian. What that means is I should be able to spray her down with the garden hose and she still looks the same, just wet and sexy.


----------



## Galabar01

You be the judge.


----------



## Cromer

heartsbeating said:


> .


I just saw this, eyeroll? I simply posted our situation. I love my wife and appreciate how she does things. Believe me when I say she gets rewarded for her efforts. Why is it so bad when we work to make ourselves attractive to our partners?


----------



## heartsbeating

Cromer said:


> I just saw this, eyeroll? I simply posted our situation. I love my wife and appreciate how she does things. Believe me when I say she gets rewarded for her efforts. Why is it so bad when we work to make ourselves attractive to our partners?


No, it was in response to another poster sexualizing the scenario I shared. And which it seems a mod may have removed (originally followed your post), and so I edited my post so that it also wouldn't show anymore. Basically, my response to the now deleted post was the eye-roll.

Absolutely nothing to do with you @Cromer. Sorry it displayed that way. I'm glad you asked though to clear it up.


----------



## heartsbeating

Cromer said:


> My wife refuses to leave the house without making herself up. I personally don't care. I have to say that when she's been home after a few days off and we've been slobbing about, then puts on the makeup with some special clothing and makes her move when I walk in all sweaty from working the property, it's a turn on and I love it. She's making that effort for me! So ya, I love it when she "fixes" herself up and goes on the hunt for her man. I'm beginning to think that she has a thing for me walking into the house all sweaty after working the property all day.


Let me make this more right by shining a spotlight on your post, as you're demonstrating that you're into each other. And that's a wonderful thing.


----------



## Cromer

heartsbeating said:


> No, it was in response to another poster sexualizing the scenario I shared. And which it seems a mod may have removed (originally followed your post), and so I edited my post so that it also wouldn't show anymore.
> 
> Absolutely nothing to do with you @Cromer. Sorry it displayed that way. I'm glad you asked though to clear it up.


I sexualize my wife every day. Morning, noon, and night. She does me as well, from what she says and does. I don't apologize if that's offensive, I just think she's sexually amazing. When she dolls herself up for me, I appreciate it because it shows that she loves me and the fact that I love lingerie and "whorey" makeup. I work outside much of the day and my ex didn't like me being sweaty, but my wife absolutely loves it. I'm not sure why loving seeing her all dolled up should be offensive to anyone. I went years without intimacy as a faithful husband, and now I have a woman in my life who gives herself to me, works to be attractive to me, and appreciates how I bring a different definition of intimacy to her life. I am privileged to have her in my life.


----------



## heartsbeating

Cromer said:


> I sexualize my wife every day. Morning, noon, and night. She does me as well, from what she says and does. I don't apologize if that's offensive, I just think she's sexually amazing. When she dolls herself up for me, I appreciate it because it shows that she loves me and the fact that I love lingerie and "whorey" makeup. I work outside much of the day and my ex didn't like me being sweaty, but my wife absolutely loves it. I'm not sure why loving seeing her all dolled up should be offensive to anyone. I went years without intimacy as a faithful husband, and now I have a woman in my life who gives herself to me, works to be attractive to me, and appreciates how I bring a different definition of intimacy to her life. I am privileged to have her in my life.


That's great to hear! And refreshing on TAM.

Just to clarify though, do you recognize that my eye-roll comment was completely unrelated to your post?


----------



## Cromer

heartsbeating said:


> Let me make this more right by shining a spotlight on your post, as you're demonstrating that you're into each other. And that's a wonderful thing.


Thanks. She's amazing and despite my previous 30-year marriage, intimacy with my wife is so much more intense and varied than it ever was with my XWW. Sure hindsight is 20/20 but that's how I see it.


----------



## Cromer

heartsbeating said:


> That's great to hear! And refreshing on TAM.
> 
> Just to clarify though, do you recognize that my eye-roll comment was completely unrelated to your post?


I'm not sure of the context but I just wanted to give my story. Frankly, I love it when my woman puts on the effort to look good for me, even though I get to see her in the buff without makeup every day. My wife is beautiful either way. If she stopped makeup tomorrow, I couldn't care less. But when I walk into the house and she's all dolled up, we're gonna be busy for a bit LOL.


----------



## Cromer

heartsbeating said:


> That's great to hear! And refreshing on TAM.
> 
> Just to clarify though, do you recognize that my eye-roll comment was completely unrelated to your post?


Yes, I see it now. But make no mistake, I love it when a woman makes herself up for her man LOL. It means she wants him. For someone whose been through it, having a woman who wants you is one of the most powerful things a man can appreciate in his life.


----------



## Enigma32

Galabar01 said:


> You be the judge.


She's out there actually making herself look worse.


----------



## Diana7

Galabar01 said:


> You be the judge.





Enigma32 said:


> She's out there actually making herself look worse.


Agreed. Also the photos are so different. One with her smiling and one with her making a funny face.


----------



## Enigma32

Diana7 said:


> Agreed. Also the photos are so different. One with her smiling and one with her making a funny face.


I actually prefer a nice smile on a girl over silly faces and the like. I think the pic of her looking more natural is a bad pic but she still looks 10X better. Losing those huge hoop earrings helps too really.


----------



## TXTrini

Enigma32 said:


> I actually prefer a nice smile on a girl over silly faces and the like. I think the pic of her looking more natural is a bad pic but she still looks 10X better. Losing those huge hoop earrings helps too really.


Is that Snookie? If so, she's playing a character on a reality TV show. That's very ugly makeup btw.


----------



## CatholicDad

To be honest some ladies need makeup and some just don’t. Regardless, makeup done right can take any woman’s beauty to another level... no doubt about it.


----------



## Enigma32

TXTrini said:


> Is that Snookie? If so, she's playing a character on a reality TV show. That's very ugly makeup btw.


It's a look a lot of ladies legit go for. The Jersey stereotype is a thing, even if it's not quite as popular as it was back then. I still see them all the time at my job though. They put on some kind of bronze color fake tan/lotion, too much makeup, and put on some huge hoops. There is a joke among men that the bigger her hoop earring is, the easier it is to get her into bed.


----------



## Cromer

Not looking to revive a thread but I asked my wife about this today. She won't go out of the house without makeup, but on days she doesn't her response was "I'd sexy myself up for any man who cooks me breakfast every morning". For context, she has to get up early for school but my lifetime habit is to get up at 5 am, so I cook her breakfast every morning before she goes off to work and fix her lunch, then cook dinner most evenings after we get back from the gym. I like to cook. We eat far better than any takeout. She's happy and I get ass from a woman who makes herself up for me on the regular. A great deal in my book. She doesn't have to do it of course, but it makes her feel sexy. Gents, my lesson learned is that the way to a woman's sexy is through her stomach...


----------



## heartsbeating

Cromer said:


> Gents, my lesson learned is that the way to a woman's sexy is through her stomach...




Preach!


----------



## Cromer

heartsbeating said:


> Preach!


I showed my wife this thread just now and she asked if I would stop cooking when she retired, and I said no. Then she said that "my sexy will always have your back." Culinary Arts rule my friends.


----------



## Blondilocks

TXTrini said:


> Is that Snookie? If so, she's playing a character on a reality TV show. That's very ugly makeup btw.


Look at the noses on the two women - very, very different. I'd bet they are two different women.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Cromer said:


> Not looking to revive a thread but I asked my wife about this today. She won't go out of the house without makeup, but on days she doesn't her response was "I'd sexy myself up for any man who cooks me breakfast every morning". For context, she has to get up early for school but my lifetime habit is to get up at 5 am, so I cook her breakfast every morning before she goes off to work and fix her lunch, then cook dinner most evenings after we get back from the gym. I like to cook. We eat far better than any takeout. She's happy and I get ass from a woman who makes herself up for me on the regular. A great deal in my book. She doesn't have to do it of course, but it makes her feel sexy. Gents, my lesson learned is that the way to a woman's sexy is through her stomach...


Well, not in all cases. For an example, not us. I don't cook, never have, and although I'll go get or order delivery when she doesn't feel like cooking which is rare, I stay out of the kitchen.

And let's just say I and her sexy time are joined at the hips, lips, and all between all the time.

But that's us. It apparently does work sometimes for others.


----------



## TXTrini

I like nice things to eat, but I'm the cook. My bf claimed to cook until he ate my cooking, then admitted he mostly repeats frozen food 😆. That said, he does help out and doesn't do anything I ask half-assed. I certainly don't have makeup on all the time, and not if we're at home chilling. So far, no issues in the boudoir.


----------



## Twodecades

Oh I'd put on all kinds of makeup and do my hair more if it got my husband cooking real meals. 🤣


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Twodecades said:


> Oh I'd put on all kinds of makeup and do my hair more if it got my husband cooking real meals. 🤣


But would you put on make up, lingerie and high heels and set the table while he finishes cooking?


----------



## Twodecades

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> But would you put on make up, lingerie and high heels and set the table while he finishes cooking?


Depends. Are we talking quality meals? Probably. (My husband swears that I fantasize that he's a chef.) It has to be G-rated, since we have a house full of kids. 😉


----------



## LATERILUS79

Twodecades said:


> Depends. Are we talking quality meals? Probably. (My husband swears that I fantasize that he's a chef.) It has to be G-rated, since we have a house full of kids. 😉


Now I’m curious what G-rated lingerie looks like.

first thing that popped into my mind was one of those full cover dresses in the 1800’s while wearing high heels underneath - so basically a tall 1800s woman.

I remember my wife really got a taste for beef when she was pregnant. Don’t know why that is what her craving was, but that is what happened. I ended up cooking for us a lot (and bbq) since she couldn’t stop herself from saying things like, “honey, I love it when you give me meat for dinner!” 

yep. Keep talkin’.


----------



## Twodecades

LATERILUS79 said:


> Now I’m curious what G-rated lingerie looks like.
> 
> first thing that popped into my mind was one of those full cover dresses in the 1800’s while wearing high heels underneath - so basically a tall 1800s woman.
> 
> I remember my wife really got a taste for beef when she was pregnant. Don’t know why that is what her craving was, but that is what happened. I ended up cooking for us a lot (and bbq) since she couldn’t stop herself from saying things like, “honey, I love it when you give me meat for dinner!”
> 
> yep. Keep talkin’.


G-rated would have to be pics or a message re: the lingerie under the clothing. Except I will NOT wear a thong outside of the bedroom. Thongs are just wedgie makers. No thanks.


----------



## hamadryad

LATERILUS79 said:


> Now I’m curious what G-rated lingerie looks like.


Probably a "house dress" 😄


----------



## Twodecades

hamadryad said:


> Probably a "house dress" 😄


🤣 Haha. No. 🙄 Read my reply above. And who wears "house dresses" anymore?


----------



## Divinely Favored

Blondilocks said:


> Look at the noses on the two women - very, very different. I'd bet they are two different women.


They are the same, just different camera angles


----------



## hamadryad

Twodecades said:


> 🤣 Haha. No. 🙄 Read my reply above. And who wears "house dresses" anymore?



I'm glad I am not the only one who remembers when women wore house dresses.... 😛


----------



## Twodecades

hamadryad said:


> I'm glad I am not the only one who remembers when women wore house dresses.... 😛


Only person I knew who did was my grandmother.


----------



## TXTrini

Twodecades said:


> 🤣 Haha. No. 🙄 Read my reply above. And who wears "house dresses" anymore?


I do 😆
But they're typically cotton fitted mini dresses for comfort.


----------



## LisaDiane

TXTrini said:


> I do 😆
> But they're typically cotton fitted mini dresses for comfort.


Me too!!!


----------



## plastow

Twodecades said:


> Let me start by saying that this is a lighthearted post; I'm happily married and not looking for some nefarious motives behind my husband's opinion. I just want to hear some male perspectives.
> 
> My husband claims that he thinks I look just as good without makeup as with. I don't. Trust me, I do NOT. If I wasn't trying to remain anonymous, I would post pics of before and after. Case in point, I had a coworker (I worked with kids) years ago tell me one day that she would watch my class for 5 minutes so that I could go put on some makeup, so I didn't scare the children; apparently, the color drains out of my face when I get tired and I look sickly. (She was a good friend, and we had one another's backs, do she wasn't being snarky.)
> 
> Perhaps my husband is unusual, perhaps he's stretching the truth in order to be kind, or perhaps all of our years together have blinded him to my looks. 🤣 I enjoy wearing makeup and feel better when I do (though sometimes I just don't feel like it). But I'm genuinely curious what men think about women wearing makeup, or if they think of it at all.
> 
> I've heard it said that women wear makeup for other women. Men, what say you? Do you prefer a woman who is made up? What about if you're dating? Does it matter if you've known the woman or been married for a long time? Is there a limit to what kinds of makeup looks attractive, or do you have no idea what I'm talking about it? 😂
> 
> And while we're on the topic of appearance, my husband tells me to do whatever I like best with my hair, but he prefers it longer. He claims most men feel this way, and this has been my experience. Would you say that's how most men think? I've seen more than one guy be enamored with damaged, frizzy, long hair over short, healthy hair. Is this a guy thing, or is it just the men I socialize with?
> 
> Thank you in advance for a peak inside the male mind.


ive been married for 55 years and although my wife still has great looks and is young looking.i still love it when she gets dolled up and wears makeup it make the most of her face and especially her eyes.and i feel proud of her when we go out and gets admiring looks from both male and female.


----------



## plastow

Twodecades said:


> Let me start by saying that this is a lighthearted post; I'm happily married and not looking for some nefarious motives behind my husband's opinion. I just want to hear some male perspectives.
> 
> My husband claims that he thinks I look just as good without makeup as with. I don't. Trust me, I do NOT. If I wasn't trying to remain anonymous, I would post pics of before and after. Case in point, I had a coworker (I worked with kids) years ago tell me one day that she would watch my class for 5 minutes so that I could go put on some makeup, so I didn't scare the children; apparently, the color drains out of my face when I get tired and I look sickly. (She was a good friend, and we had one another's backs, do she wasn't being snarky.)
> 
> Perhaps my husband is unusual, perhaps he's stretching the truth in order to be kind, or perhaps all of our years together have blinded him to my looks. 🤣 I enjoy wearing makeup and feel better when I do (though sometimes I just don't feel like it). But I'm genuinely curious what men think about women wearing makeup, or if they think of it at all.
> 
> I've heard it said that women wear makeup for other women. Men, what say you? Do you prefer a woman who is made up? What about if you're dating? Does it matter if you've known the woman or been married for a long time? Is there a limit to what kinds of makeup looks attractive, or do you have no idea what I'm talking about it? 😂
> 
> And while we're on the topic of appearance, my husband tells me to do whatever I like best with my hair, but he prefers it longer. He claims most men feel this way, and this has been my experience. Would you say that's how most men think? I've seen more than one guy be enamored with damaged, frizzy, long hair over short, healthy hair. Is this a guy thing, or is it just the men I socialize with?
> 
> Thank you in advance for a peak inside the male mind.


i think it helps women to feel more confident in them selves, and in my experience they enjoy putting it on, a bit like when they were small and trying different things.they like to feel that they will receive some attention either at home or wherever they go once dolled up and i personally love it when my wife does put on make up ,and yes i love her without it but also with it.


----------



## plastow

heartsbeating said:


> I remember a woman, a bit buzzed, entered the restroom at a bar while I was in there and she complimented my appearance (wearing my usual attire of makeup and flowing dress) and in turn shared that she'd grown up a 'tom-boy' in both her interests, which she shared with me, and how she presented herself; and that continued with her saying that she ought to make more of an 'effort' with makeup / her appearance and that her husband had never seen her wearing makeup but she wouldn't know where to start. This led to a brief conversation about my wearing of makeup, and then to me suggesting that she doesn't need it as she is beautiful as she is, and to just embrace who she is. And that led to her telling me that I'd be stunning with or without makeup... followed by us sharing a hug in the restroom  and wishing each other well. Wine, am I right?


how women can talk about such things and become hugging partners with a complete stranger will never cease to amaze me.i can just imagine if i went up some guy in the toilet and said hey man you look great in that shirt,he would probably stick one on my nose.sometimes i,m jealous of you girls


----------



## happyhusband0005

Twodecades said:


> Let me start by saying that this is a lighthearted post; I'm happily married and not looking for some nefarious motives behind my husband's opinion. I just want to hear some male perspectives.
> 
> My husband claims that he thinks I look just as good without makeup as with. I don't. Trust me, I do NOT. If I wasn't trying to remain anonymous, I would post pics of before and after. Case in point, I had a coworker (I worked with kids) years ago tell me one day that she would watch my class for 5 minutes so that I could go put on some makeup, so I didn't scare the children; apparently, the color drains out of my face when I get tired and I look sickly. (She was a good friend, and we had one another's backs, do she wasn't being snarky.)
> 
> Perhaps my husband is unusual, perhaps he's stretching the truth in order to be kind, or perhaps all of our years together have blinded him to my looks. 🤣 I enjoy wearing makeup and feel better when I do (though sometimes I just don't feel like it). But I'm genuinely curious what men think about women wearing makeup, or if they think of it at all.
> 
> I've heard it said that women wear makeup for other women. Men, what say you? Do you prefer a woman who is made up? What about if you're dating? Does it matter if you've known the woman or been married for a long time? Is there a limit to what kinds of makeup looks attractive, or do you have no idea what I'm talking about it? 😂
> 
> And while we're on the topic of appearance, my husband tells me to do whatever I like best with my hair, but he prefers it longer. He claims most men feel this way, and this has been my experience. Would you say that's how most men think? I've seen more than one guy be enamored with damaged, frizzy, long hair over short, healthy hair. Is this a guy thing, or is it just the men I socialize with?
> 
> Thank you in advance for a peak inside the male mind.


I like whatever makes my wife feel best. If she feels sexy she acts sexy. I don't have a strong preference one way or the other. However a woman who uses way too much makeup is a big turnoff for me, I don't have a clown fetish.


----------



## Diana7

plastow said:


> ive been married for 55 years and although my wife still has great looks and is young looking.i still love it when she gets dolled up and wears makeup it make the most of her face and especially her eyes.and i feel proud of her when we go out and gets admiring looks from both male and female.


Why don't you feel proud of her without make up?


----------



## Diana7

plastow said:


> i think it helps women to feel more confident in them selves, and in my experience they enjoy putting it on, a bit like when they were small and trying different things.they like to feel that they will receive some attention either at home or wherever they go once dolled up and i personally love it when my wife does put on make up ,and yes i love her without it but also with it.


Do you think it would be good if women didn't need make up to feel confident about themselves?


----------



## heartsbeating

Diana7 said:


> Do you think it would be good if women didn't need make up to feel confident about themselves?


While this question isn’t directed at me, and I also understand your view, I wanted to share that what wouldn’t work for me would be having a spouse (or friend, for that matter) who didn’t just embrace me for who I am (and not to be misconstrued with acknowledging that some aspects of self are good to be challenged for growth and learning), including how I choose to present in the world. Makeup or otherwise. From that regard, I’m confident enough within myself to know what I’m about and the type of people I surround myself with.


----------



## Evinrude58

Diana7 said:


> Why don't you feel proud of her without make up?


Omg


----------



## Diana7

Evinrude58 said:


> Omg


🤷


----------



## bobsmith

Since the question was more about men in general, I have found that a lot of men (I pee like one) like the "dolled up" look. The hair, the makeup, etc. When I was with my ex in a cult like Catholic community, I learned how some men would throw fits and demand their wives slather up. 

Personally, I think it depends on the woman. Some are just knockouts. I have never liked the slathered, fake look. It seems to be a trend on tiktok right now to see 5's turn themselves into 10's with makeup. I call that "false advertising". I prefer "accents" and nothing more. None of my ex's were heavy on the makeup. I find it a turn off. Like their are hiding something. My last ex was a knockout and I think she was stuck in the "norms" of makeup. I had to tell her she was covering up perfect tan skin with crap. 

I have also had flings with women that don't wear any makeup at all. Though I can appreciate the natural aspect, I think a "little" makeup would have been a better look. 

Since we are on the subject. ladies, lay off the perfume!!!! OMG! I would never date anyone that does this, but I was in the store just yesterday and I was 6ft away from the lady behind the counter, and I was choking! Why?


----------



## ThatDarnGuy!

I think my wife is beautiful with or without makeup. But I love it when she gets all dolled up to go out together. 

She has made a lot of changes in the last two years as she has built up the most confidence I have ever seen in her. She lost weight, cut her hair just below her ears and colors it ruby red, got breast implants, definitely dresses sexy for date night, has perfected makeup for getting dolled up. I loved her before and said she doesn't have to change anything. But this new confident lady just makes my heart skip.


----------



## ConanHub

I love it when women wear make up..... and nothing else...... maybe heels and hosiery and makeup. I'm generous like that.😉


----------



## DownByTheRiver

ConanHub said:


> I love it when women wear make up..... and nothing else...... maybe heels and hosiery and makeup. I'm generous like that.😉


Seems reasonable. And wigs. When I was young I was crazy about going extreme with clothes and makeup and even wigs. I would wear real light pancake makeup so that I could wear a pink wig and stuff like that. I know all the men here hate a lot of makeup like that, but I got a whole lot of attention from men when I did it. Probably because I looked like a hoah.


----------



## bobsmith

I have noticed that when a woman walks in with her full "geddup", the trashy dudes get excited. I hope that helps some woman here somehow. I realize I don't come off as a man of any class on here but I hold my standards pretty high and that tight ass skirt and #9 dolly factor turns me right off walking in the door. IMO, you are looking for attention from the cheap seats, and ignoring my 6 figure, athletic athletic self because, well, you need attention. 

There is a reason they charge $50 for 50cent lipstick


----------



## Dillinger

Makeup creeps me right out. My wife never wears any. She went to get her hair done when we were dating, so this is probably 30 years ago. I guess they were bored and also put a bunch of makeup on her. I had a hard time looking at her. When I think about all the time we've spent together that she didn't put into slathering some grease on her face, I am so thankful she's the natural type. 

I'm not hung up on looks, and she can do whatever she wants, but I think I lucked out.

I was in a shopping mall the other day and saw pictures of women wearing makeup in great big advertisements. So much grease. Doesn't that just get everywhere?


----------



## Zedd

I like it when my wife wears makeup, but I don't think it's the makeup itself, it's her attitude once she has it. And, I'm not referring to everyday, kinda put herself together for work kind of make up, like 2 seconds worth of mascara and eyeliner or whatever.

She has two different kinds of "dolled up" that she does. There's this super elegant thing, like if we're going to a fundraiser, charity type event, or something like that. There's also the, I haven't been paying attention, and she comes downstairs and says "get dressed, we're taking the kids to <ex-wife's> and we're going out" fierce full of attitude makeup. I'm not sure it's the makeup I like, or the attitude that goes with it. I think it's the attitude.

That said, my favorite version of her is still her with a cup of coffee wearing one of my XL hoodies, drowning in it because she's 5'1", and no makeup in the morning just chillin with the kids.


----------



## thunderchad

Long hair, light makeup.

Basically as feminine as possible.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

bobsmith said:


> I have noticed that when a woman walks in with her full "geddup", the trashy dudes get excited. I hope that helps some woman here somehow. I realize I don't come off as a man of any class on here but I hold my standards pretty high and that tight ass skirt and #9 dolly factor turns me right off walking in the door. IMO, you are looking for attention from the cheap seats, and ignoring my 6 figure, athletic athletic self because, well, you need attention.
> 
> There is a reason they charge $50 for 50cent lipstick


Well I wasn't at all into athletic athletic or a gold digger. I was getting attention I enjoyed from my peer group who I chose because I liked them best.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Dillinger said:


> Makeup creeps me right out. My wife never wears any. She went to get her hair done when we were dating, so this is probably 30 years ago. I guess they were bored and also put a bunch of makeup on her. I had a hard time looking at her. When I think about all the time we've spent together that she didn't put into slathering some grease on her face, I am so thankful she's the natural type.
> 
> I'm not hung up on looks, and she can do whatever she wants, but I think I lucked out.
> 
> I was in a shopping mall the other day and saw pictures of women wearing makeup in great big advertisements. So much grease. Doesn't that just get everywhere?


No. It stays put pretty good.


----------



## karole

Grease? For Pete's sake. Most women, in their every day life, do not slather on make-up. I don't know of a woman that walks around day-to-day looking like the Kardashians.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy!

karole said:


> Grease? For Pete's sake. Most women, in their every day life, do not slather on make-up. I don't know of a woman that walks around day-to-day looking like the Kardashians.


I am a service technician and travel to many places. There is this skin clinic/plastic surgeon for women I go to. Most of the staff as with most medical offices was women in early to mid 20s. One woman is early 40s and clearly trying to keep up with the younger staff. Her foundation was so thick that you could see it cracking around her mouth and eyes as she talked and blinked 🤣. The bad part was that she wasn't ugly, just a normal middle aged lady. But looked like a Clown with makeup that thick.


----------



## karole

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I am a service technician and travel to many places. There is this skin clinic/plastic surgeon for women I go to. Most of the staff as with most medical offices was women in early to mid 20s. One woman is early 40s and clearly trying to keep up with the younger staff. Her foundation was so thick that you could see it cracking around her mouth and eyes as she talked and blinked 🤣. The bad part was that she wasn't ugly, just a normal middle aged lady. But looked like a Clown with makeup that thick.


I don't think what you described is the norm.


----------



## TXTrini

karole said:


> Grease? For Pete's sake. Most women, in their every day life, do not slather on make-up. I don't know of a woman that walks around day-to-day looking like the Kardashians.


It's amusing hearing some of the anti-makeup stories. I guess they don't realize the chicks they wank to went they watch porn etc are wearing more makeup than any regular woman would.


----------



## karole

TXTrini said:


> It's amusing hearing some of the anti-makeup stories. I guess they don't realize the chicks they wank to went they watch porn etc are wearing more makeup than any regular woman would.


I think some of the men who don't like their wives/girlfriends wearing make-up is due to their own insecurity. They are afraid that another man is going to look at their woman. LOL!


----------



## TexasMom1216

DownByTheRiver said:


> Seems reasonable. And wigs. When I was young I was crazy about going extreme with clothes and makeup and even wigs. I would wear real light pancake makeup so that I could wear a pink wig and stuff like that. I know all the men here hate a lot of makeup like that, but I got a whole lot of attention from men when I did it. Probably because I looked like a hoah.


Sometimes women do things that don't have anything at all to do with men. Sometimes we do things for ourselves because it's fun. Controversial statement, I know.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy!

TexasMom1216 said:


> Sometimes women do things that don't have anything at all to do with men. Sometimes we do things for ourselves because it's fun. Controversial statement, I know.


I fully 100% agree with this. My wife does things to make herself feel good. She buys clothes that she likes. 

I love most of her choices. But there is this one top she likes that I hate 🤣. Its a button up blouse that has a semi-gloss sheen to it. To me, it looks like something a lady would wear in a 70s disco club. I am hopeful one day the dog will use it as a chew toy lol


----------



## TXTrini

karole said:


> I think some of the men who don't like their wives/girlfriends wearing make-up is due to their own insecurity. They are afraid that another man is going to look at their woman. LOL!


That's confusing to me, especially if he started a relationship with her as she was, wearing makeup.


----------



## TexasMom1216

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I fully 100% agree with this. My wife does things to make herself feel good. She buys clothes that she likes.
> 
> I love most of her choices. But there is this one top she likes that I hate 🤣. Its a button up blouse that has a semi-gloss sheen to it. To me, it looks like something a lady would wear in a 70s disco club. I am hopeful one day the dog will use it as a chew toy lol


Makeup is my suit of armor. I can conquer anything with a smoky eye and the right pair of boots. When I feel pulled together, I feel stronger. It has nothing to do with my husband or with any other man (or woman, for that matter).


----------



## ThatDarnGuy!

TexasMom1216 said:


> Makeup is my suit of armor. I can conquer anything with a smoky eye and the right pair of boots. When I feel pulled together, I feel stronger. It has nothing to do with my husband or with any other man (or woman, for that matter).


I love the trend of women wearing boots. My wife will put on a sexy dress, boots, makeup and with her short ruby red hair, I melt like ice cream in a Texas heatwave lol


----------



## DownByTheRiver

TexasMom1216 said:


> Sometimes women do things that don't have anything at all to do with men. Sometimes we do things for ourselves because it's fun. Controversial statement, I know.


It's not controversial to me cuz I always did whatever the hell I wanted for fun! And I did precious little that I didn't want to do.


----------



## JackyC

Twodecades said:


> ...
> I've heard it said that women wear makeup for other women. Men, what say you? Do you prefer a woman who is made up? What about if you're dating? Does it matter if you've known the woman or been married for a long time? Is there a limit to what kinds of makeup looks attractive, or do you have no idea what I'm talking about it? 😂
> 
> And while we're on the topic of appearance, my husband tells me to do whatever I like best with my hair, but he prefers it longer. He claims most men feel this way, and this has been my experience. Would you say that's how most men think? I've seen more than one guy be enamored with damaged, frizzy, long hair over short, healthy hair. Is this a guy thing, or is it just the men I socialize with?
> 
> Thank you in advance for a peak inside the male mind.


I am a man — a heterosexual man — who _loves_ to see women wear makeup. I should be more specific. I love to see attractive women wear makeup that is skillfully applied. Here's what I think about it all:

It is my belief that most men secretly feel the same way, but just don't admit it for one reason or another. E.g., perhaps, in your case, your husband says that about your looking as good without make up as with, because he loves you and wants you to feel good about yourself. Any decent husband would do so. 

In some men's case, it might be that he's afraid of appearing less macho by admitting that he prefers a glamorous face. I was in that latter camp as a teen and into my early 20s — it wasn't "cool" to admit you liked makeup back then, and we must be "cool" at all costs!

There are exceptions: There are women who wear makeup that looks atrocious. Whether they're attractive underneath or not, that's not going to be a good scene. Conversely, there are women who are never going to be pretty _with or without _makeup. In my experience, though, any girl/woman with even a moderately pleasant face, who knows how to accentuate her best features and downplay the less-appealing ones will typically look better in makeup than a classically beautiful goddess who wears none.

So, there's my opinion. That and 99¢ will get you... well, very little in this economy.


----------



## so_sweet

JackyC said:


> There are women who wear makeup that looks atrocious.


Why, what could you possibly mean...


LOL! 

Sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Enigma32

JackyC said:


> I am a man — a heterosexual man — who _loves_ to see women wear makeup. I should be more specific. I love to see attractive women wear makeup that is skillfully applied. Here's what I think about it all:
> 
> It is my belief that most men secretly feel the same way, but just don't admit it for one reason or another. E.g., perhaps, in your case, your husband says that about your looking as good without make up as with, because he loves you and wants you to feel good about yourself. Any decent husband would do so.
> 
> In some men's case, it might be that he's afraid of appearing less macho by admitting that he prefers a glamorous face. I was in that latter camp as a teen and into my early 20s — it wasn't "cool" to admit you liked makeup back then, and we must be "cool" at all costs!


Not me, man. I intentionally date women that wear little to no makeup. My GF now never wears any or ever learned how to apply it even. I have never been a fan of the made up look, especially how it's generally done today. Why do so many ladies exaggerate their lipstick now? Like they cover part of their face to make their lips look bigger than they are.


----------



## RandomDude

so_sweet said:


> Why, what could you possibly mean...
> LOL!
> Sorry, I couldn't resist!


Wow! That's awesome


----------



## RandomDude

Enigma32 said:


> Not me, man. I intentionally date women that wear little to no makeup. My GF now never wears any or ever learned how to apply it even. I have never been a fan of the made up look, especially how it's generally done today. Why do so many ladies exaggerate their lipstick now? Like they cover part of their face to make their lips look bigger than they are.


I'm thinking my current date may look better without makeup for some reason, she wore make up on our date and she looked great but I'm thinking I would prefer her more natural. Also why I was planning a more physical/sweaty next date where she can't pack that much on 

She has really long and thick natural eyelashes too, I had to ask if they were fake. So many women would be so jealous of those, also fake eyelashes screw up your natural ones.


----------



## so_sweet

RandomDude said:


> Wow! That's awesome


Haha, thanks!!


----------



## so_sweet

Enigma32 said:


> Not me, man. I intentionally date women that wear little to no makeup. My GF now never wears any or ever learned how to apply it even. I have never been a fan of the made up look, especially how it's generally done today. Why do so many ladies exaggerate their lipstick now? Like they cover part of their face to make their lips look bigger than they are.


I know what you meant about some women trying to make their lips look bigger with make-up (my sister does that). 

I have naturally full lips and I try to play them down by usually wearing lighter colour lipgloss. I mean in that Halloween pic above I'm wearing red lipstick but I usually never wear red or any dark colour lipstick. Growing up, my mom used to tell me not to lick my lips because they'd get bigger! LOL.


----------



## so_sweet

RandomDude said:


> I'm thinking my current date may look better without makeup for some reason, she wore make up on our date and she looked great but I'm thinking I would prefer her more natural. Also why I was planning a more physical/sweaty next date where she can't pack that much on
> 
> She has really long and thick natural eyelashes too, I had to ask if they were fake. So many women would be so jealous of those, also fake eyelashes screw up your natural ones.


You went on the date?! Did you post the details? I wanna know! 

I wear false eyelashes sometimes, athough hubby tells me I don't need them. But, they're magnetic eyelashes! They come with a liquid eyeliner and the lashes have small little magnets that stick to the eyeliner. Pretty cool, I think, anyway!


----------



## RandomDude

so_sweet said:


> I know what you meant about some women trying to make their lips look bigger with make-up (my sister does that).
> 
> I have naturally full lips and I try to play them down by usually wearing lighter colour lipgloss. I mean in that Halloween pic above I'm wearing red lipstick but I usually never wear red or any dark colour lipstick. Growing up, my mom used to tell me not to lick my lips because they'd get bigger! LOL.


Why play them down? Use your gifts to your fullest advantage! 

Especially natural ones are always so much more beautiful than fake! Many women get botox lips and what not ewww bleh!  It never comes out looking as good as natural lol


----------



## RandomDude

so_sweet said:


> You went on the date?! Did you post the details? I wanna know!
> 
> I wear false eyelashes sometimes, athough hubby tells me I don't need them. But, they're magnetic eyelashes! They come with a liquid eyeliner and the lashes have small little magnets that stick to the eyeliner. Pretty cool, I think, anyway!


Yeah, 16 page long thread on the private section lol, we are still going out but anything can happen at this point.

Apparently they can damage your natural lashes, that's why I never encouraged my ex to wear them. She didn't have long eyelashes though but she didn't need them because all she had to do was smile and jaw drop because it was the most beautiful smile I've ever seen lol

Everyone has their natural gifts


----------



## so_sweet

RandomDude said:


> Yeah, 16 page long thread on the private section lol, we are still going out but anything can happen at this point.
> 
> Apparently they can damage your natural lashes, that's why I never encouraged my ex to wear them. She didn't have long eyelashes though but she didn't need them because all she had to do was smile and jaw drop because it was the most beautiful smile I've ever seen lol
> 
> Everyone has their natural gifts


I will have to check it out that thread!


----------



## Marjorielou

Men do like makeup. Men like everything that is nicely done and looks good. I personally am a big fan of natural beauty and have always looked for it in girls and later women. However, that doesn't mean I don't like when my partner gets a nice and natural-looking makeup. As long as the girl wears skillfully applied makeup, no men will complain about it. Obviously, it looks bad when women use makeup to 'cover' some of their skin problems. Get a professional led light therapy machine Australia session, and when your skin is healthy and good-looking, feel free to apply the makeup again.


----------



## Diana7

JackyC said:


> I am a man — a heterosexual man — who _loves_ to see women wear makeup. I should be more specific. I love to see attractive women wear makeup that is skillfully applied. Here's what I think about it all:
> 
> It is my belief that most men secretly feel the same way, but just don't admit it for one reason or another. E.g., perhaps, in your case, your husband says that about your looking as good without make up as with, because he loves you and wants you to feel good about yourself. Any decent husband would do so.
> 
> In some men's case, it might be that he's afraid of appearing less macho by admitting that he prefers a glamorous face. I was in that latter camp as a teen and into my early 20s — it wasn't "cool" to admit you liked makeup back then, and we must be "cool" at all costs!
> 
> There are exceptions: There are women who wear makeup that looks atrocious. Whether they're attractive underneath or not, that's not going to be a good scene. Conversely, there are women who are never going to be pretty _with or without _makeup. In my experience, though, any girl/woman with even a moderately pleasant face, who knows how to accentuate her best features and downplay the less-appealing ones will typically look better in makeup than a classically beautiful goddess who wears none.
> 
> So, there's my opinion. That and 99¢ will get you... well, very little in this economy.


No there really are men who like a natural face and actually dont like make up.


----------



## Diana7

Marjorielou said:


> Men do like makeup.


Some do and some dont.


----------



## heartsbeating

I couldn’t find my usual ‘neutral’ lipstick the other day and so dove into the emergency back-up home supply aka shades I’ve bought yet rarely wear. First one I tried was too much of a bright red for the day-time casual look I was rockin. The second one I tried was a winner. Had forgotten all about that shade. Brighter than the usual one I wear on the daily, but oh honey, I looked on point if I do say so myself. Ya know … err for walking the dogs with Batman and getting groceries. Eh, mere details. It’s now back into the daily access rotation. And I did manage to find my usual other one. Winning 😆


----------



## LeGenDary_Man

Twodecades said:


> Let me start by saying that this is a lighthearted post; I'm happily married and not looking for some nefarious motives behind my husband's opinion. I just want to hear some male perspectives.
> 
> My husband claims that he thinks I look just as good without makeup as with. I don't. Trust me, I do NOT. If I wasn't trying to remain anonymous, I would post pics of before and after. Case in point, I had a coworker (I worked with kids) years ago tell me one day that she would watch my class for 5 minutes so that I could go put on some makeup, so I didn't scare the children; apparently, the color drains out of my face when I get tired and I look sickly. (She was a good friend, and we had one another's backs, do she wasn't being snarky.)
> 
> Perhaps my husband is unusual, perhaps he's stretching the truth in order to be kind, or perhaps all of our years together have blinded him to my looks. 🤣 I enjoy wearing makeup and feel better when I do (though sometimes I just don't feel like it). But I'm genuinely curious what men think about women wearing makeup, or if they think of it at all.
> 
> I've heard it said that women wear makeup for other women. Men, what say you? Do you prefer a woman who is made up? What about if you're dating? Does it matter if you've known the woman or been married for a long time? Is there a limit to what kinds of makeup looks attractive, or do you have no idea what I'm talking about it? 😂
> 
> And while we're on the topic of appearance, my husband tells me to do whatever I like best with my hair, but he prefers it longer. He claims most men feel this way, and this has been my experience. Would you say that's how most men think? I've seen more than one guy be enamored with damaged, frizzy, long hair over short, healthy hair. Is this a guy thing, or is it just the men I socialize with?
> 
> Thank you in advance for a peak inside the male mind.


I have no issue with women wearing make-up. It should not be overdone though. Moderate application will do.

Women should take care of their skin [in my view] because healthy skin provides "natural beauty."

I am a FAN of long (healthy) hair. This also contributes to "natural beauty."


----------



## armasmd

I always advocate for natural beauty. I am a heterosexual man (in case this changes anything). Nevertheless, I always appreciated seeing attractive women wear skillfully applied makeup. The makeup that isn't intended to cover something or make you look like a totally different person, but that highlights her best features. I learned a lot about the possible differences after my wife went to some classes about skincare (https://www.nwcollege.edu/programs/advanced-aesthetics) and changed her approach to it.


----------



## Evinrude58

I like for a woman to look nice when we go out, and I try to dress decent although Dressing Sharp us not my best quality.
Makeup? I hate to be with a woman that wears so much that if I touch her face when I kiss her it feels like a fresh Bob Ross landscape. But if it’s nicely done, it’s nicely done. That usually means a minimum. I cannot stand huge caterpillar-like fake eyelashes, although I really like some nice mascara. I like a little eye shadow too. Hate those thick black lines a lot if women put around the edges of the bottom of their eyelids. 
Unrelated to makeup, I’ve noticed a trend with American women not wearing or even owning a dress. I like for a woman to wear a dress when we go out. A nice sun dress on a woman with a nice figure is a weakness of mine, as is a nice evening dress if at a formal event and especially where dancing is involved. I’ve had a few ladies say “I don’t own a dress”….. it’s become a huge red flag for me in my dating pursuits. Haven’t met one yet that said that, which I liked or found particularly attractive. That was one of the things I noticed about my Russian ex, she always looked nice and wore a classy dress when we went out, and I noticed Russian ladies in particular were always well dressed and very lady-like (to my tastes, at least). They took great pride in their appearance.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Twodecades said:


> Let me start by saying that this is a lighthearted post; I'm happily married and not looking for some nefarious motives behind my husband's opinion. I just want to hear some male perspectives.
> 
> My husband claims that he thinks I look just as good without makeup as with. I don't. Trust me, I do NOT. If I wasn't trying to remain anonymous, I would post pics of before and after. Case in point, I had a coworker (I worked with kids) years ago tell me one day that she would watch my class for 5 minutes so that I could go put on some makeup, so I didn't scare the children; apparently, the color drains out of my face when I get tired and I look sickly. (She was a good friend, and we had one another's backs, do she wasn't being snarky.)
> 
> Perhaps my husband is unusual, perhaps he's stretching the truth in order to be kind, or perhaps all of our years together have blinded him to my looks. 🤣 I enjoy wearing makeup and feel better when I do (though sometimes I just don't feel like it). But I'm genuinely curious what men think about women wearing makeup, or if they think of it at all.
> 
> I've heard it said that women wear makeup for other women. Men, what say you? Do you prefer a woman who is made up? What about if you're dating? Does it matter if you've known the woman or been married for a long time? Is there a limit to what kinds of makeup looks attractive, or do you have no idea what I'm talking about it? 😂
> 
> And while we're on the topic of appearance, my husband tells me to do whatever I like best with my hair, but he prefers it longer. He claims most men feel this way, and this has been my experience. Would you say that's how most men think? I've seen more than one guy be enamored with damaged, frizzy, long hair over short, healthy hair. Is this a guy thing, or is it just the men I socialize with?
> 
> Thank you in advance for a peak inside the male mind.


Nothing wrong with wearing typical make-up. If W wants too ok looks good. I like it.

If W doesn't want to wear make-up, ok, looks good, I like it.

Pretty much sums it up. Depends on the day's or night's program.


----------



## KeepJoking1

Maybe your husband likes your natural beauty, and other women are jealous of you. I would appreciate my husband even more if I were you because he loves you for your naturalness and soul. He just wants to be with you, that's all. For example, I just hate myself without makeup because I look terrible. I was just unlucky with facial features. I can't help hating myself. A while ago, I decided to have facial fillers injected at Gartnerplasticsurgery (https://gartnerplasticsurgery.com/facial-fillers-nj). With age, my skin began to look worse, and wrinkles appeared, so I had no choice.


----------



## Works

My boyfriend is one that tells me he likes me natural... but then if we are going out asks me to "do that thing with my eyes" (eyeliner and mascara). I think I am going to learn how to apply them better because I know when I do have those two things on, with a matte lipstick he loves it. ❤ I also feel pretty special because of how he looks at me when I do the simple things like that.


----------



## 342693

Doesn't matter to me...whatever she prefers.


----------



## Divinely Favored

I hate mascara and prefer my wife without it. Her blue eyes look brighter without it. I think it also makes her look younger w/o all that black around her eyes. She no longer wears any makeup, just skin care products. Occasional Burt's bees tinted lip balm. I like long eye lashes, NOT FAKE LASHES. If she wanted to use one of those things that make lashes grow, that is fine. She is enough for me, she does not need to get dolled up, she's beautiful without. She has finally accepted that and is glad she no longer spends an hour in the bathroom putting it on.


----------



## Harikharek

There’s nothing bad in wearing a bit of makeup. It can highlight your beauty and hide imperfections. No one likes when a woman looks a bit tired or sick. You girls shouldn’t wear too much makeup, so your man can recognize you without wearing it. Making a completely different face with makeup is not cool at all. Why don't you try plastic surgery if you’re really unhappy with how you look? My sister went to this guy — https://www.drbustillo.com/cosmetic-procedures/rhinoplasty to do a nose job. Now she barely wears some makeup because she’s happy with the way she looks without it. Sometimes she puts on lipstick, some blush, and mascara.


----------



## CraigBesuden

Twodecades said:


> I've heard it said that women wear makeup for other women. Men, what say you? Do you prefer a woman who is made up? What about if you're dating? Does it matter if you've known the woman or been married for a long time? Is there a limit to what kinds of makeup looks attractive, or do you have no idea what I'm talking about it?


I generally prefer no makeup or little (maybe just base). For some women they might look prettier but they look less real/respectable. I suspect that a woman is more likely to be approached by a man if she’s not wearing makeup. 



> And while we're on the topic of appearance, my husband tells me to do whatever I like best with my hair, but he prefers it longer. He claims most men feel this way, and this has been my experience. Would you say that's how most men think?


Definitely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gameopoly5

Twodecades said:


> Let me start by saying that this is a lighthearted post; I'm happily married and not looking for some nefarious motives behind my husband's opinion. I just want to hear some male perspectives.
> 
> My husband claims that he thinks I look just as good without makeup as with. I don't. Trust me, I do NOT. If I wasn't trying to remain anonymous, I would post pics of before and after. Case in point, I had a coworker (I worked with kids) years ago tell me one day that she would watch my class for 5 minutes so that I could go put on some makeup, so I didn't scare the children; apparently, the color drains out of my face when I get tired and I look sickly. (She was a good friend, and we had one another's backs, do she wasn't being snarky.)
> 
> Perhaps my husband is unusual, perhaps he's stretching the truth in order to be kind, or perhaps all of our years together have blinded him to my looks. 🤣 I enjoy wearing makeup and feel better when I do (though sometimes I just don't feel like it). But I'm genuinely curious what men think about women wearing makeup, or if they think of it at all.
> 
> I've heard it said that women wear makeup for other women. Men, what say you? Do you prefer a woman who is made up? What about if you're dating? Does it matter if you've known the woman or been married for a long time? Is there a limit to what kinds of makeup looks attractive, or do you have no idea what I'm talking about it? 😂
> 
> And while we're on the topic of appearance, my husband tells me to do whatever I like best with my hair, but he prefers it longer. He claims most men feel this way, and this has been my experience. Would you say that's how most men think? I've seen more than one guy be enamored with damaged, frizzy, long hair over short, healthy hair. Is this a guy thing, or is it just the men I socialize with?
> 
> Thank you in advance for a peak inside the male mind.


Depends and like most things are OK in moderation.
A little makeup can enhance a woman`s looks, as like wearing nice tasteful outfits.
Too much makeup and women can look like tarts.
How`s that for a simple answer?


----------



## RandomDude

Short hair can be sexy, for me because it exposes the neck.









Sexiest hairstyle for me has always been a high tied up pony tail though.









It has the sensuality of long hair, while exposing the neck 🧛‍♂️ , earrings, also adding height and slimness to the figure. Add heels and


----------



## xeronner85

I think yes because due to the make-up, we girls look much more attractive and sexy! But the main thing is not to make it worse. For example, I make up in only one way, which works for most girls.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

It's possible this article might explain why women know that more men are attracted to them with some makeup on even though the men may say that's not true. (Besides the obvious fact that all of the women famous for being beautiful are covered head to toe in makeup.)









How Makeup Changes the Way We're Perceived


Our new research demonstrates the visual effects of cosmetics.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## Divinely Favored

Used to take my wife a while, eye liner, mascara, base, blush, lipstick whole 9 yards.

Now she does not wear any, I finally got through to her she is already beautiful without all the stuff on her skin and eyes. Her eyes look brighter and younger without mascara and eye liner.

She just does good skincare and tinted lip protectant. I used to love the 👄 she had very sexy lips. Dark red 💄 and coated over with the yellow tube carmex lip protectant, made them really supple and wet looking but not shiney glossy, more satin glossy.

She feels so free now that she does not feel like she has to do all that stuff to look good. It is a plot by the makeup companies to play on women's insecurities about their looks.

If we were going somewhere she had to wait to do 💄 because if she did before, we were not gonna be leaving the house.😍


----------



## GC1234

Twodecades said:


> Let me start by saying that this is a lighthearted post; I'm happily married and not looking for some nefarious motives behind my husband's opinion. I just want to hear some male perspectives.
> 
> My husband claims that he thinks I look just as good without makeup as with. I don't. Trust me, I do NOT. If I wasn't trying to remain anonymous, I would post pics of before and after. Case in point, I had a coworker (I worked with kids) years ago tell me one day that she would watch my class for 5 minutes so that I could go put on some makeup, so I didn't scare the children; apparently, the color drains out of my face when I get tired and I look sickly. (She was a good friend, and we had one another's backs, do she wasn't being snarky.)
> 
> Perhaps my husband is unusual, perhaps he's stretching the truth in order to be kind, or perhaps all of our years together have blinded him to my looks. 🤣 I enjoy wearing makeup and feel better when I do (though sometimes I just don't feel like it). But I'm genuinely curious what men think about women wearing makeup, or if they think of it at all.
> 
> I've heard it said that women wear makeup for other women. Men, what say you? Do you prefer a woman who is made up? What about if you're dating? Does it matter if you've known the woman or been married for a long time? Is there a limit to what kinds of makeup looks attractive, or do you have no idea what I'm talking about it? 😂
> 
> And while we're on the topic of appearance, my husband tells me to do whatever I like best with my hair, but he prefers it longer. He claims most men feel this way, and this has been my experience. Would you say that's how most men think? I've seen more than one guy be enamored with damaged, frizzy, long hair over short, healthy hair. Is this a guy thing, or is it just the men I socialize with?
> 
> Thank you in advance for a peak inside the male mind.


I wear makeup, and sometimes my husband makes comments, but I love to do it, it makes me feel more polished. So I basically tell him to go elsewhere


----------



## BootsAndJeans

Women are beautiful as God made them. My wife rarely does makeup. I prefer the natural look.


----------



## Divinely Favored

BootsAndJeans said:


> Women are beautiful as God made them. My wife rarely does makeup. I prefer the natural look.


Natural is like the girl next door look, sexy as hell to me.


----------



## Kput

Yes I do like my wife to wear makeup, it adds to the allure, it should also coordinate with the outfit she is wearing.


----------



## ShatteredKat

Interesting how preferences vary

To me, makeup is like paint on something (pick anything) - the majority of the task is preparing the "surface to be painted" properly. and the paint has to match in some way the use for which the "painted object" is to be used or whatever is to be done with it. Sit somewhere and just be pretty? 

I like no makeup if "we are going to be close" and kissing a mouth with lipstick on - just yuck.

OTOH - when going out for non-contact affairs - well done makeup is OK.


----------



## CrapMan

My wife looks good without make since she has a natural peaches & cream complexion. But, she does lightly apply when going to work or out.


----------



## BootsAndJeans

CrapMan said:


> My wife looks good without make since she has a natural peaches & cream complexion. But, she does lightly apply when going to work or out.


Sounds like my wife. I work in a television station, and see all the talent do makeup. Not just the women, but some of the men get into it too. How they loom when they walk in and after they do their makeup is shocking. They look like two different people. We have o e crusty meteorologist about my age, that refuses to do it.


----------



## Royguy76

I prefer no makeup personally. It wasn't until recently that she started wearing makeup, and I don't think it's for me.


----------

